# The Intelligent Hip-Hop/Rap Discussion III    - Part 4



## Reznor (Aug 5, 2015)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Tazmo (Aug 5, 2015)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## God (Aug 5, 2015)

I AM KING OF WINTER


----------



## The World (Aug 5, 2015)

fuck u cubey


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 5, 2015)

Weak as fuck first post smh


----------



## Bleach (Aug 5, 2015)

We havent had a new thread in ages. In honor of this new thread I will post my favorite song of 2015

[YOUTUBE]LwS6Qn7hCcA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mider T (Aug 5, 2015)

Isn't your favorite song by Macklemore?


----------



## The World (Aug 5, 2015)

should just post the whole album

probably my favorite album of 2015

or at least in top 3

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JS6mI1NXW-c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 5, 2015)

Mider T said:


> Isn't your favorite song by Macklemore?


----------



## The World (Aug 5, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9gYPipNBcLs[/YOUTUBE]

dat ether 

real diss tracks


----------



## God (Aug 5, 2015)

Suzuku said:


> Weak as fuck first post smh



How bout now


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## Bleach (Aug 5, 2015)

Mider T said:


> Isn't your favorite song by Macklemore?



I don't know? Is it?


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 5, 2015)

own            it


----------



## Bleach (Aug 5, 2015)

I've moved on to Taylor Swift. That 1989 shit

Yeaaa this is the shit

[youtube]WEWYv9WI7Pg[/youtube]


----------



## Ae (Aug 5, 2015)

Swift is so awkward


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 5, 2015)

I'D STILL FUCK


----------



## God (Aug 5, 2015)

Suzuku said:


>





Any more news on Weak Mill?


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 5, 2015)

Yeah I like Taylor Swift. But I always have. She's makes catch shit and is adorable in a girl next door typa way. Plus she's tall and I have a thing for tall chicks


----------



## The World (Aug 6, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zU-2vudvTSA[/YOUTUBE]

this girl makes this shite song tolerable


----------



## Ae (Aug 6, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> Yeah I like Taylor Swift. But I always have. She's makes catch shit and is adorable in a girl next door typa way. Plus she's tall and I have a thing for tall chicks



That bad taste


----------



## The World (Aug 6, 2015)

taylor swift is probably far from girl next door

i bet she is pure bitch incarnate and will eat a man alive

look how much shit she talks in all her songs


----------



## God (Aug 6, 2015)

What Warudo said. "Boys only want love if its torture." Seriously?


----------



## Ae (Aug 6, 2015)

That death stare



Do not want


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 6, 2015)

i've literally never listened to any Taylor Swift song. I can't tell you anything she's ever made. I just know I'd fuck.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 6, 2015)

Alessia Cara is the shit


----------



## Ae (Aug 6, 2015)

Suzuku said:


> i've literally never listened to any Taylor Swift song. I can't tell you anything she's ever made. I just know I'd fuck.



That's because you've been alone in the basement for too long


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 6, 2015)

tbh I wish 

I just don't listen to country white girls especially when they got btfo by my nig Yeezy


----------



## Sansa (Aug 6, 2015)

I'd like to put my penis in T Swift's vagina and not pull it out.

If you know what I mean.


----------



## The World (Aug 6, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> Alessia Cara is the shit



mo nica


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 6, 2015)

you want to get her pregnant


----------



## Sansa (Aug 6, 2015)

No no, I'm not saying I'd get her pregnant, but like I'd put my peepee in her vagoo and fertilize her eggs.

If you know what I mean.


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 6, 2015)

Choa said:


> No no, I'm not saying I'd get her pregnant, but like I'd put my peepee in her vagoo and fertilize her eggs.
> 
> If you know what I mean.



Anyone who doesn't know what he means, here's Missy E to explain:

[YOUTUBE]XayUCLgxS5c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Aug 6, 2015)

oh shit


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 6, 2015)




----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 6, 2015)

ae said:


> That bad taste



[YOUTUBE]7M8k8Xl43IY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 6, 2015)

[youtube]iDbDUDsR0ec[/youtube]


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 6, 2015)

MIGO
QUAVO


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 6, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> [youtube]iDbDUDsR0ec[/youtube]



You posted this in the wrong place, I think this is where it's meant to be:


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 6, 2015)

You must listen to Elzhi or some shit like exclusively


----------



## Soca (Aug 6, 2015)

Does anyone have the image of michael jordan sippin on the charged up battery


----------



## Sansa (Aug 6, 2015)

Bang 3 

That track with Rocky


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 6, 2015)

So did any of you listen to the Lil B/Chance mixtape? It was kinda fire. We Rare is my shit now


----------



## The World (Aug 6, 2015)

schoolboy booty sweat


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 6, 2015)

Its a freestyle mixtape, like the entire thing is a freestyle so its kinda crazy. The beats are good tho, and Lil B isn't bad. Y'all are trippin

And its Lil B & Chance


----------



## Kensei (Aug 6, 2015)

Compton proves Dr Dre still got it.
Loose cannons and Deep Water are god tier.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 7, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]UvM0LtSLmmU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]xWDi9vZmi9w[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]alk3cnIJVyc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]gfa_IT_LUYE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]2RTLC_ksvwk[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]onUfXOCH3Mo[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]US2jgWuQLYA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]65Fo3N9YVWI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]UF7P2PlWdeA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]7qcf7WudU5E[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]bPMPwWe2w-4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]EZGpep4EeDo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Aug 7, 2015)

nice playlist breh


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 7, 2015)

Anyone here rap or produce?


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 7, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> Anyone here rap or produce?



Please man I already get enough people tryna push their whack beats and songs on me on Facebook and outside Footlocker. Please don't bring these soundcloud links to Naruto forum.

Whatever happened to Schoolboy? I ain't heard a song from him in ages.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 7, 2015)

He chillin


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 7, 2015)

BigPoppaPump said:


> Please man I already get enough people tryna push their whack beats and songs on me on Facebook and outside Footlocker. Please don't bring these soundcloud links to Naruto forum.
> 
> Whatever happened to Schoolboy? I ain't heard a song from him in ages.



I was just curious lmao.

And Schoolboy last thing I heard from him was the ASAP feature.

I want him and Rocky to do an album or mixtape or something


----------



## Bleach (Aug 7, 2015)

Hey look. Mos challenging rappers. This should be goooood


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 7, 2015)

Kensei said:


> Compton proves Dr Dre still got it.
> Loose cannons and Deep Water are god tier.



Forgot this was coming out today. 

Give us a link please, someone?


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 7, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _Say Please_ 




*Spoiler*: _Pretty Please_ 




*Spoiler*: _With Cherries On Top_ 



http://www.albumkings.co/albums/9470-compton-by-dr-dre


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 7, 2015)

Brilliant, cheers.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 8, 2015)

Ayyye Dr. Dre album dropped today. 

Hip hop album of the year material, I saw the people on it. Looks dope.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 8, 2015)

The moment you need Itunes to listen to Dre's full album.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 8, 2015)

suck it up


----------



## Soca (Aug 8, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> *Spoiler*: _Say Please_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Think it got removed 

All I want is Deep Water right now


----------



## Cromer (Aug 8, 2015)

Had no idea Dre's album was finally dropping.


----------



## Soca (Aug 8, 2015)

It's not Detox but it's pretty good none the less.

Yo Snoop is so aggressive on this shit


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 8, 2015)

Haven't been to this thread in a long long time and honestly don't chase hip hop like I used to but since Dre finally dropped after 16 years I figured I would pop back in. Keeping in mind that Dre may be my favorite producer of all time and that 2001 is one of my favorite albums.....

I thought Compton was garbage. Some of it may have been high expectations but that can't all be it. My biggest complaint overall is that I don't even hear Dre's style almost anywhere on this album. Sounds like someone gathered up a bunch of random producers and through together a compilation. Like Dre just thought about what might be hot and mimicked those producers to form this crap. 

The problem there is that Dre was always what was hot. He was a leader, not a follower. His style is so recognizable and hip hop fans mostly love it. This was not that.

My 2nd problem was the lineup. Part of it is my fault but I didn't even recognize a good majority of the names on here. That wouldn't necessarily be a bad thing because it gives me some surprises. The problem is that all of the surprises were bad. These guys were terrible. So even if Dre did produce it with his own style instead of everyone else's it still would have been bad.

Anyway, that is my rant. After first listen I would give this album about a 1/5 or so. Honestly couldn't have been much more let down than this.

IMO the best song (and probably the only one I will listen to again) is It's All On Me. Animals might have had the best beat but the actual song....Eww.


----------



## Bleach (Aug 8, 2015)

I think it's alright. Definitely not album of the year for me though.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 8, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> Haven't been to this thread in a long long time and honestly don't chase hip hop like I used to but since Dre finally dropped after 16 years I figured I would pop back in. Keeping in mind that Dre may be my favorite producer of all time and that 2001 is one of my favorite albums.....
> 
> I thought Compton was garbage. Some of it may have been high expectations but that can't all be it. My biggest complaint overall is that I don't even hear Dre's style almost anywhere on this album. Sounds like someone gathered up a bunch of random producers and through together a compilation. Like Dre just thought about what might be hot and mimicked those producers to form this crap.
> 
> ...



that song was kinda weak

ok i'm hyped this should be a good album, i'm excited.


----------



## teddy (Aug 8, 2015)




----------



## Cromer (Aug 8, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> Haven't been to this thread in a long long time and honestly don't chase hip hop like I used to but since Dre finally dropped after 16 years I figured I would pop back in. Keeping in mind that Dre may be my favorite producer of all time and that 2001 is one of my favorite albums.....
> 
> I thought Compton was garbage. Some of it may have been high expectations but that can't all be it. My biggest complaint overall is that I don't even hear Dre's style almost anywhere on this album. Sounds like someone gathered up a bunch of random producers and through together a compilation. Like Dre just thought about what might be hot and mimicked those producers to form this crap.
> 
> ...



Fucking hell


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 8, 2015)

Parallax said:


> that song was kinda weak



I don't even disagree. But "kinda weak" on this album gives it a shot at best song.

Dre maybe just too damn old. The game has passed him by.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 8, 2015)

Cyphon you seem like you'd be miserable all the time. Like Stan when all he can see is shit


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 8, 2015)

I heard the usual. 

Kendrick does well, Snoop does well, and Eminem spits fire. 

However even after all that, that's like, every album they're in so it really wouldn't help Dre's.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 8, 2015)

so far I'm liking it, there are some stinkers but as a whole I like the production.  I've never given a shit about the actual rapping in Dre's albums (it's not why they're great) but he's got some really interesting samples and good beats.  There's some legit great songs here.  I liked it, what a great year in hip hop


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 8, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> Cyphon you seem like you'd be miserable all the time. Like Stan when all he can see is shit



Pretty much the exact opposite. I was the class clown, am an optimist and can find entertainment in almost everything. I am just a harsh critic. Even this shit album was fun to me because I find fun in shitting on things just as I do in enjoying them 

Admittedly I was a little sad because I am a big Dre fan.


----------



## Cromer (Aug 8, 2015)

>Harsh critic
>Can find fun in anything


I see, I see


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 8, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> Anyone here rap or produce?



Sorry missed this and meant to respond. I still do on occasion. 2 friends of mine produce. 

You making any music?


----------



## Styles (Aug 8, 2015)

Dress album was overrated to  me as well. The only thing that stood out at all were Kendrick on Deep Water and Eminem on Medicine Man. Dre is still godly at production values and mastering, but he just couldn't make good songs this time around. 

He has many of the GOAT songs in hip hop, but nothing on here holds a candle to them.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 8, 2015)

Didn't Mos call out rappers for some team shit like this before, maybe even more than once.. And nothing happened, lol.

Hopefully it's different this time. Mos, Los, and BT as a trio is a problem though.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 8, 2015)

Cyphon said:


> Sorry missed this and meant to respond. I still do on occasion. 2 friends of mine produce.
> 
> You making any music?



As a hobby yeah, nothing serious though.


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 8, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> As a hobby yeah, nothing serious though.



Same.

You got any to post shoot me a message or something in case I miss it in the thread.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 8, 2015)

Sean Price passed away.. 

GOAT-tier punchlines and one of the best alive for years, damn just 43 too. 

[YOUTUBE]Geet2t_ssMQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]g3aMfG6n-BQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God (Aug 8, 2015)

Damn.. RIP Sean Price...


----------



## God (Aug 8, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]vLLaVfzOZKc[/YOUTUBE]

Who here heard Flatbush Zombies' debut BetterOffDEAD?


----------



## Bleach (Aug 8, 2015)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Didn't Mos call out rappers for some team shit like this before, maybe even more than once.. And nothing happened, lol.
> 
> Hopefully it's different this time. Mos, Los, and BT as a trio is a problem though.



Mos responded to Lupe by posting this



It's hard as fuck to understand him IMO.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 8, 2015)

Punk Zebra said:


> I know right? After gettin bodied by Drake he goes on to say shit to AR-AB and that nigguh don't play.
> 
> Dude takes all kinds of L's for that shit.



AR is from his hometown too


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 9, 2015)

Punk Zebra said:


> I know right? After gettin bodied by Drake he goes on to say shit to AR-AB and that nigguh don't play.
> 
> Dude takes all kinds of L's for that shit.




It's funny cos Meek started beef with the softest man in rap to beefing one of the wildest goons doing in Philly. Drake seriously played that boy for a fool, that Jewish ruthlessness.

I never had any intention to listen to Dre's new Compton album cos Dr. Dre is a terrible rapper even with Ice Cube and Eminem writing his bars. But I guess it'll be worth a spin if the beats are up to his usual standard.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 9, 2015)

I hear Kyuubi Naruto makes music.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 9, 2015)

wtf ever happened to him?


----------



## Cyphon (Aug 9, 2015)

BigPoppaPump said:


> But I guess it'll be worth a spin if the beats are up to his usual standard.



Even if you end up liking the beats they aren't the usual for _Dre_ IMO. Not much of his style in them. 



Mider T said:


> I hear Kyuubi Naruto makes music.





I forgot all about him. He is taking longer than Dre to drop his album.


----------



## Cromer (Aug 9, 2015)

Damn, Sean Price has passed


----------



## Mυgen (Aug 9, 2015)

RIP Sean Price

he loved to come to Holland and his shows were awesome if he wasnt too doped up already

[YOUTUBE]9d_LcYJA3Ag[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God (Aug 9, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> wtf ever happened to him?



I saw him post just the other day. The thread was right below this one from the home page, no less


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 10, 2015)

Fucking hell, Sean Price is dead? 

Jesus Christ 43 years old is no fucking age. 

RIP.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 10, 2015)

One less real friend in hip-hop. SMH.

[YOUTUBE]hSD59fqYdPA[/YOUTUBE]

His destruction of beats and microphones will be missed.


----------



## The World (Aug 10, 2015)

damn RIP Sean


----------



## Sansa (Aug 10, 2015)

What do you guys think about Sy Ari da kid

He's from K Camp's camp and I honestly think he's better than K Camp himself

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpwE9MMrHnI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4MTQ-jRH-vA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God (Aug 10, 2015)

One song in and he's already >>> K Camp's whole discography


----------



## Freechoice (Aug 10, 2015)

I'd advise obese you don't obese waste your time responding to his pathetic trollish behavior. He is obese copying and pasting posts that obese I have made in other obese debates ripped out obese of their full contexts solely for the obese purpose of trying to insult and obese discredit me. He thinks too highly of his smug obese self to contribute obese anything else to any obese discussion other than constant obese I'm-too-cool-for-the-internet-so-I'm-going-to-make-posts-that-sound-like-I-don't-care and has nothing obese better obese to do on a forum than obese constantly persecuting, obese harassing and attempting obese to defame a obese single poster obese completely unprovoked. Stop obese giving him obese the internet attention obese he constantly obese tries to garner because he's obese nothing else than obese a self-absorbed troll.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 10, 2015)

lol said:


> I'd advise obese you don't obese waste your time responding to his pathetic trollish behavior. He is obese copying and pasting posts that obese I have made in other obese debates ripped out obese of their full contexts solely for the obese purpose of trying to insult and obese discredit me. He thinks too highly of his smug obese self to contribute obese anything else to any obese discussion other than constant obese I'm-too-cool-for-the-internet-so-I'm-going-to-make-posts-that-sound-like-I-don't-care and has nothing obese better obese to do on a forum than obese constantly persecuting, obese harassing and attempting obese to defame a obese single poster obese completely unprovoked. Stop obese giving him obese the internet attention obese he constantly obese tries to garner because he's obese nothing else than obese a self-absorbed troll.



What the fuck.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 10, 2015)

sup nigs


----------



## Soca (Aug 11, 2015)

Just got done marathoning the show Power. This song was in one of the episode and it fucking bangs, holy shit 

[YOUTUBE]f4_7mfpjGZw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## reiatsuflow (Aug 11, 2015)

Don't have a wide rap vocabulary, but I've been trying to find an album to live up to p.o.s. for awhile.

[youtube]-zXAKW7OaaU[/youtube]

Near as I can tell, Ryhmesayers have a lot of good people. Any other good labels to look under?


----------



## αce (Aug 11, 2015)

o btw that kendrick performance last weekend was the best ive ever seen
i also saw nas but it started raining

both of them pulled out mos def even though he wasnt supposed to be in montreal rofl


----------



## The World (Aug 12, 2015)

he was hiding from Lupe rofl


----------



## Soca (Aug 12, 2015)

Meek/Drake beef officially dedded


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 12, 2015)

living up to his name


----------



## God (Aug 12, 2015)

Even reading his tweets comes out with his annoying voice.


----------



## God (Aug 12, 2015)

His real name is prolly Rahmeek or some other dark-skinned shit.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 13, 2015)

Trapavelli Tre out. I haven't listened to it yet, but I'm sure its full of typical hilarious 2 Chainz lines


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 13, 2015)

but Meek, you started this shit. why are you acting all victimized now?

Drake didn't just target you just for the sake of it; THAT WAS YOU! and now you're acting like this wasn't worth your time?

That's like taking a swing at someone, and when you miss and get dropped on your ass for it, you say "Man, you're not even worth it, I shouldn't have stooped to your level."


----------



## The World (Aug 13, 2015)

he was just salty drake didn't give a shout out 

should have talked man to lightskin man about it


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 13, 2015)

>Meek waving that white flag
>Drake sold a million copies of his mixtape/album with the real album months away

...I shutter to think how arrogant this guy will become.


----------



## The World (Aug 13, 2015)

he need to get shot

wheelchair jimmy will be reborn from the ashes


----------



## God (Aug 13, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> Trapavelli Tre out. I haven't listened to it yet, but I'm sure its full of typical hilarious 2 Chainz lines



That Lay Up track you posted slaps. I never listened to Future but he's 2 for 2 with this and Jump Out The Face.


----------



## Sansa (Aug 13, 2015)

Cubey said:


> His real name is prolly Rahmeek or some other dark-skinned shit.



"Dark skinned shit"

Why can't dark skins have semi decent names bruh


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 13, 2015)

Cubey said:


> That Lay Up track you posted slaps. I never listened to Future but he's 2 for 2 with this and Jump Out The Face.



Listen to 56 Nights and Beast Mode. You'll find some tracks you like.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 13, 2015)

We probably do this every thread, but I don't get tired of it.

Rank Kanye's albums. And Jay's.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 14, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> We probably do this every thread, but I don't get tired of it.
> 
> Rank Kanye's albums. And Jay's.



This is my personal Opinion

*Kanye*

Late Registration
College Drop out
808's
Dark Twisted Fantasy
Grduation
Yeezus

I was going through some tough times when 808's came out and that album resonated with me on other levels.  

*Jay*

Reasonable Doubt
Blue Print
The Black Album
Blue Print 2
Vol 2
The Dynasty
Vol 1
Best of Both Worlds
Vol 3
American Gangster
BP3
Kingdom Come
Magna Carter


----------



## God (Aug 14, 2015)

I'm only going to rank the ones I've listened to.

Late Registration
College Dropout
Graduation
Yeezus
808's

Black Album
Blueprint
Kingdom Come
Reasonable Doubt
American Gangsta
Blueprint 3

Never heard MBDTF, Magna Carta, Blueprint 2, Life and Times vol 1 and 2, or Dynasty.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 14, 2015)

Only the one's I've listened to:
*Kanye:*
My Beautiful Dark Twisted Fantasy
College Dropout
Graduation
Yeezus
*
Jay Z:*
Black Album


----------



## Sansa (Aug 14, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IgS3PlMEOps[/YOUTUBE]

How the fuck did this guy tell that whole story and not laugh even once?


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 14, 2015)

Cubey said:


> I'm only going to rank the ones I've listened to.
> 
> Late Registration
> College Dropout
> ...



Why not?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 14, 2015)

lol I've only liked Jay-Z's black album. Every time I try to listen to something else of his, I end up not having the ear for it. Maybe I should focus on his much earlier work.


----------



## The World (Aug 14, 2015)

that's cause jay's work aint as good as Kanye's

I usually only like 2-3 songs off each of his albums


----------



## God (Aug 14, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> Why not?



I know, I know 

I should start Fantasy but I didnt like his singles. I'm good on BP2 though, heard a couple tracks, wasnt feelin it.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 14, 2015)

yeah def check the Ye joint


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 17, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]N4gmGYhr-7k[/YOUTUBE]

_they know that its some skraps in the club, they let my crew in_


----------



## αce (Aug 19, 2015)

black album shouldn't be top 2 jay album
and kanyes discography is not better than jay's


----------



## Sauce (Aug 19, 2015)

^
1.False
2.True


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 19, 2015)

αce said:


> black album shouldn't be top 2 jay album
> and kanyes discography is not better than jay's



You're on a roll. Wanna say one more wrong thing to complete the trifecta?


----------



## Mider T (Aug 19, 2015)

I forgot Super Mike was like 12.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 19, 2015)

I forgot you never did know how to make a point


----------



## Parallax (Aug 19, 2015)

lol thinking Jay's disco is better than Kanye's

that's cute


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 19, 2015)

anyone who ranks yeezus low is a fuckboy


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 19, 2015)

Yeezus wasn't that good

CD
MBDTF
LR
Graduation
Yeezus
808s

If you throw WTT in there I'd put it over Yeezus too


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 19, 2015)

I still crack up at the time Kanye said "I'mma start rapping again on my next album"


----------



## Mider T (Aug 19, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> I forgot you never did know how to make a point



I put this dick on your mother's forehead and tell her to cross her eyes. :ho


----------



## God (Aug 19, 2015)

Yeah go away Mider.


----------



## God (Aug 20, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]JV3pKQHakfc[/YOUTUBE]

Not sure what to think tbh


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 20, 2015)

I want a CDQ version, I like it more than Earned It and The Hills. Especially the instrumental. Can't Feel My Face is still that shit tho


----------



## The World (Aug 20, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> anyone who ranks yeezus low is a fuckboy



this is jokes right


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 20, 2015)

> reasonable doubt is significantly better than any kanye album to the point where it doesnt even have a comparison on kanyes end.



                                  .


----------



## αce (Aug 20, 2015)

geg me all you want
its true


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 20, 2015)

you keep bringing up graduation. I've literally never seen anyone hype up graduation. It was good, not great

and how is it true? Give me a reason


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 20, 2015)

People love college dropout so much because it is personal AND because its way more relatable than what Jay was talking about. Everything you mentioned, CD has in spades outside of top tier lyricism. It sounds to me, you just prefer that street hustler shit he was talking about.

Outside of RD Jay has almost always been outshined by the production. As good as RD is, its not my top Jay album. That'd be TBA, then BP then RD. But they're all relatively on the same plane.

For me 

CD
TBA/MBDTF
LR/RD/BP 

After that I prefer almost all of Kanye's stuff over Jay's


----------



## αce (Aug 20, 2015)

i really don't like street hustler music.
i just appreciate that jay was able to take all of the nuances in his hellish life and weave it effortlessly into his lyrics while also giving tracks where he would just spit random fire

obviously its more relatable than jay's. i wasn't a crack dealer in the 80's or else i'd probably be dead



at the end of the day i prefer hearing someones lifestyle that i have no comprehension over, rather than kanye's early work which was basically all everyday lower middle class truggles etc which he did well but it's not something that is foreign to me. i'd prefer to go outside that zone


----------



## αce (Aug 20, 2015)

also if you think jay's best album is the black album then we are never gonna come to an agreement because i think thats bat shit crazy

just agree to disagree


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 21, 2015)

> kanyes albums are great. production wise its top tier. delivery wise its top tier. unfortunately, kanye suffers from the fact that his life experience isn't as nuanced and deep as jay's was by virtue of not growing up the way jay did.



lol 

man this is one of the most off base reasons i've heard someone using to put one artist over another


----------



## αce (Aug 21, 2015)

i prefer jay's life stories over kanyes music
how is that off base

w.e. im done defending myself this is all subjective at the end of the day


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 24, 2015)

Drake with another W


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 24, 2015)

Say something else about Drake and I'm black balling you lil bitch!


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 27, 2015)

Don't know if anyone caught this, but it looks like we're finally getting something from Jay Rock. Plus the video has plenty of SZA 

[YOUTUBE]nJbLT2Y8KgU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God (Aug 27, 2015)

Not sure if I'm feeling that track but JR can really really spit. Hope he gives us something soon.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 27, 2015)

The beginning of it is really weird,  but yeah I feel the same


----------



## God (Aug 28, 2015)

Yeah I didnt understand what message he was trying to convey either.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 28, 2015)

From the video it looks like he being unleashed so to speak now that he's finally releasing an album with TDE


----------



## God (Aug 28, 2015)

Link removed

Weeknd drop.


----------



## God (Aug 29, 2015)

The Weeknd has grown alot, but this album is a notch down from Kiss Land. It's not disappointing but something's missing. There's glimpses of brilliance in a few tracks, like Shameless, In The Night and As You Are, but overall it just didnt click with me.

Idk, maybe it's a grower.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 29, 2015)

I really disliked Kissland, so that's not a good sign for me

Sounds like The Trilogy will be untouchable. Specifically House of Balloons


----------



## Sauce (Aug 29, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]HtGW6Plo6n4[/YOUTUBE]

Love collaborations like this.


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 29, 2015)

Surprised no one ever brought it up, but anyone else here watched Noisey Chiraq and Noisey Atlanta? Each have 10 parts I think. They're both pretty good, well made

[YOUTUBE]TybFtK6VTVo[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]21RCdtJvv6g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 30, 2015)

Nightcrawler was just okay for me

I'm on Impossible and there's some good and not so good


----------



## God (Aug 30, 2015)

What album is this?


----------



## Mikaveli (Aug 30, 2015)

Travis Scott - Rodeo

I just finished, I'd give it a 7.5-8/10 almost off production alone. Its good. He kinda stepped away from the dark shit though which I didn't expect.

I also don't like this shit he's doing when he's biting other people. He sounds like Swae Lee on Antidote and Thug on I Can Tell


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 2, 2015)

Just seen the new Scarface joint's tracklist, Sept 4th. This I like.

Z-Ro feature 

Nas feature 

Cee-Lo  (he better be rapping though)


----------



## God (Sep 3, 2015)

erictheking said:


> Just seen the new Scarface joint's tracklist, Sept 4th. This I like.
> 
> Z-Ro feature
> 
> ...



My body is not ready


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 3, 2015)

So, this just dropped..

[YOUTUBE]iU_A2FzcuQ0[/YOUTUBE]

I just saw a snippet of the Nas / Z-Ro feature.. 

[YOUTUBE]ziau4FzwaLs[/YOUTUBE]

 This music is too real to just download for free. Day one purchase. AMPED for tomorrow.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 3, 2015)

I think Jay Rock's 90059 drops tomorrow too


----------



## God (Sep 4, 2015)

Cant wait to see what Rock came up with.


----------



## Bilaal (Sep 4, 2015)

The Scarface album is great. Rodeo is cool too but Travis' rapping is terrible. And this is coming from a Future fan lol


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 4, 2015)

The new Scarface is THE TRUTH. 

Just finished my second full listen.. albums like this are so rare now.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 4, 2015)

i will buy that scarface joint. he always comes correct.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 4, 2015)

wheeeeew god


----------



## LayZ (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 5, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]umhdjWZOD98[/YOUTUBE]

banger.


----------



## God (Sep 5, 2015)

LayZ said:


>



That is awesome.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 6, 2015)

Just got into rap, and just finished making my first Rap mix CD 


*Spoiler*: _The song list_ 




ludacris- beast mode and call ya bluff
major lazer- night riders
NWA- Straight outta compton and fuck the police
Scarface-No problem, Mental exorcism, and God(yeah, I really like this guy)
Nas- one mic




How did I do ?


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 6, 2015)

Decent, some other recommendations I'd give you

Nas - Illmatic
Jay Z - The Black Album
Kanye West - The College Dropout
Kendrick Lamar - Section.80
LL Cool J - Mama Said Knock You Out
Outkast - Stankonia

Edit: Those were songs not albums lol. Well those are albums you can listen to above as for another mix try this:

Nas ft. Lauryn Hill - If I Ruled The World
Kendrick Lamar - Rigamortis
Clipse - Grindin'
The Fugees - Fu-Gee-La
Outkast - Rosa Parks
The Roots - You Got Me
Kanye West - Devil In A New Dress


----------



## Bilaal (Sep 6, 2015)

Needs trap bangers


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 6, 2015)

nah, i themed it so they're all kinda similar.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 6, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> Nas ft. Lauryn Hill - If I Ruled The World
> Kendrick Lamar - Rigamortis
> Clipse - Grindin'
> The Fugees - Fu-Gee-La
> ...



Thanks for the reccs . I'm gonna start with Kendrick Lamar, since I heard an epic song from him in GTA 5 and SR 4.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 8, 2015)

Tweet Mills dissed Future (?)


----------



## Mider T (Sep 8, 2015)

^Is Meek really that anxious to get bodied again so soon?


----------



## Honzou (Sep 9, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]     Canada officially in recession   [/YOUTUBE]



Yall ain't ready for Slim Jesus


----------



## Jay. (Sep 10, 2015)

fuck everything wolves is a badass track


can't wait for kanye's new album

i am slowly feeling that electronic rape fuse shit


----------



## LayZ (Sep 10, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]2Ldw-18vQ28[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 10, 2015)

Jay Rock's 90059 has leaked

Black Hippy Cut


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 11, 2015)

Drake x Future mixtape incoming


----------



## teddy (Sep 11, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> Jay Rock's 90059 has leaked
> 
> Black Hippy Cut



The video is on point too

[YOUTUBE]Jug2HZ3dkoc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2015)

Feedback on 90059?


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 11, 2015)

I haven't listened to it yet, but its probably good. Jay Rock is fuckin fire


----------



## Mider T (Sep 12, 2015)

Article in French


----------



## Jay. (Sep 12, 2015)

LayZ said:


> [YOUTUBE]2Ldw-18vQ28[/YOUTUBE]





ted. said:


> The video is on point too
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Jug2HZ3dkoc[/YOUTUBE]



you niggs postin ma shit


reps to yall


----------



## Bohemian Knight (Sep 13, 2015)

Check out Black Milk.

Losing Out (features Royce da 5'9)

What It's Worth

He's a sick rapper and even better producer


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 13, 2015)

Whoever asked, 90059 is the shit. Hot hot hot


----------



## God (Sep 15, 2015)

I asked and thank you Jesus 

Listening now.


----------



## Bohemian Knight (Sep 16, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]9Yu-A5FgwJc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 17, 2015)

DrakexFuture stimulus 2NITE


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 17, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]KuFsBlsZKaE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 17, 2015)

I want to hear a track with Drake, Future, and Fetty Wap. Can you imagine?


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 17, 2015)

^ That's on the tape apparently. Titled "Plastic Bag (Put it all in)". DJ Holiday says it's the hardest track on the album.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 17, 2015)

Yeah that's what I heard. Its got to be


----------



## Bohemian Knight (Sep 18, 2015)

Seems pretty tight. I guess people around here no Black Milk lol

Pete Rock and GZA are represented which is always nice


----------



## Bohemian Knight (Sep 18, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]kLBNMhzn8VI[/YOUTUBE]

This is one of my favorites lyrically

It's also my walkout song for Muay Thai fights cause it's that dope


----------



## Sauce (Sep 19, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]drxmFBf8B-A[/YOUTUBE]​
Love when artist use anime tracks. Shika no Uta is love.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 19, 2015)

WE EATIN


----------



## God (Sep 19, 2015)

It's titled what a time to be alive?


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 19, 2015)

Drake finna go platinum 3 times in one year. Only 3 platinum albums this year and Drake will have all of them.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 19, 2015)

What A Time To Be Alive is the name yeah


----------



## God (Sep 19, 2015)

"It's like mixing chamomile tea with lean" - Twitter


----------



## Sansa (Sep 20, 2015)

I KNOW WHEN THAT HOTLINE BLING


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 20, 2015)

THAT CAN ONLY MEAN ONE THING


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 20, 2015)

I wanna know who's producing. I hope its Metro 

Oh shit we might get a Metro/40/Southside collab


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 20, 2015)

^ Metro, Southside, 40, Mike Will, Boi1da


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 20, 2015)

I want a Metro/Southside/40 track now. I doubt it tho.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 20, 2015)

Plastic Bag ft. Fetty Wap production by 40, Metro Boomin, Southside


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 20, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> I want a Metro/Southside/40 track now. I doubt it tho.





Suzuku said:


> Plastic Bag ft. Fetty Wap production by 40, Metro Boomin, Southside


Considering Metro and Southside collaborated on most of the tracks on DS2 and 40 is Drake's guy I think there is a good chance we get a couple tracks featuring production from all of them.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 20, 2015)

I figured they'd be using old stuff and not making anything new for this outside a few tracks, but you never know I guess. That's gonna be a fuckin glorious track 

Edit: Ain't no tracklist released, but here's hoping


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 20, 2015)

They've been hinting at this colab for months no way they're using old stuff. Also Metro, Mike Will, and Southside all have hinted involvement in the product which makes sense considering Future was working on this with Drake towards the tailend of DS2 production. Obviously 40 and Boi1da are involved.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 20, 2015)

I want to see more of Drake's in-house guys involved too. PND and Majid Jordan for diversity. A Weeknd feature would be GOAT on this too. Hope they aren't stingy with the features but it wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 20, 2015)

Not that the songs are old, but the beats might be. Metro/808 work with each other daily and have beats for days. They might have made some stuff specifically for this, but its just as easy they all just picked from the collection. 

Idk if I want PND on this seeming as he's really just a more singy ass Future. It could work tho I guess

Idk what Mike been doing, he was busy with Rae Sremmurd before. And he's probably working on some solo shit with Swae Lee. Plus w/e mainstream stuff he's probably working on.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 20, 2015)

Future^2 might work tho


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 20, 2015)

Yeah, potential for redundancy or potential for some fire ass melodies

Also PND is underrated as a producer


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 20, 2015)

Album is premiering on OVO Sound Beats 1 show btw at 6pm before it's made available on iTunes.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 20, 2015)

Suzuku said:


> THAT CAN ONLY MEAN ONE THING



EVER SINCE I LEFT THE CITY


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 20, 2015)

YOUUU             **


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 20, 2015)

So I listened to it and.....


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 20, 2015)

Couldn't listen cuz the Jags game was on. That shit lit?


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 20, 2015)

ITS FUCKING LIT


----------



## Sansa (Sep 20, 2015)

THIS MIXTAPE

IS

FUCKING

FIRE

IF HE GET HIT HE GET HIT


----------



## Sansa (Sep 20, 2015)

bruh

digital dash is trash until Drake comes on

But when he comes on

BRUHHHHH

Jump man jump man jump man

bruht


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 21, 2015)

JUMPMAN JUMPMAN JUMPMAN


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 21, 2015)

Best song is between

Jumpman
Diamonds Dancing
Digital Dash
Live From the Gutter


----------



## Sansa (Sep 21, 2015)

THEM BOYS UP TO SOMETHING

THEY JUST SPENT LIKE 2 OR 3 WEEKS OUT THE COUNTRY


----------



## Morglay (Sep 21, 2015)

I was listening to the Drake + Future tape on YT but it got licensed by the 2nd play through.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 21, 2015)

MUTOMBO WITH THE BITCHES YOU KEEP GETTING REJECTED


----------



## Sansa (Sep 21, 2015)

TELL HER SPEND THE NIGHT

VALET YOUR CAR

COME FUCK NOW

This whole album is fire holy shit

Meanwhile, tweet mills can only get his girlfriend to collab with him


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 21, 2015)

God Movement said:


> WE NEED SOME REALLY NICE THINGS, WE NEED SOME REALLY BIG RINGS



BETTER BE COMING WITH NO STRINGS 

MAN WHAT A TIME

TO BE ALIVE


----------



## God (Sep 21, 2015)

I GOT A REALLY BIG TEAM


----------



## Sansa (Sep 21, 2015)

DIAMONDS DIAMONDS DIAMONDS DIAMONDS ON ME DANCING

DIAMONDS DIAMONDS DIAMONDS DIAMONDS ON ME DANCING


----------



## God (Sep 21, 2015)

30 for 30 might well be the best song.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 21, 2015)

This shit is expected to move 500K the first week

And apparently Future just got a boost in sales for DS2......169K+ units since last night 

Edit: between 8pm and midnight


----------



## Sansa (Sep 21, 2015)

Meanwhile

Drake is going triple(?) platinum this year

6ix God


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 21, 2015)

At the crazy shit is he's the only artist to go platinum this year.

#WATTBA is going to go platinum

Views is going to go platinum. Wow.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 21, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> At the crazy shit is he's the only artist to go platinum this year.
> 
> #WATTBA is going to go platinum
> 
> Views is going to go platinum. Wow.



it's strange seeing mixtapes being charged commodities.


----------



## God (Sep 21, 2015)

It's crazy how everything this guy touches turns to gold. He really is like the modern-day Jay-Z.


----------



## Sansa (Sep 21, 2015)

Parallax said:


> it's strange seeing mixtapes being charmed commodities.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 21, 2015)

Parallax said:


> it's strange seeing mixtapes being charged commodities.



Same even tho they said it was more album than mixtape and I don't think their respective labels would let them or something w/o selling

but it makes sense

people will buy it so sell it, and people will still get it for free if they want.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 21, 2015)

[vine]ePnuZqgdUvq[/vine]


----------



## God (Sep 21, 2015)

GOT ME FEELIN LIKE A BALL HOOOOOG


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 21, 2015)

Drake blessin Future  

Drake blessin the streets 

IF YOUNG METRO DON'T TRUST YOU I'M GON SHOOT YOU


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 21, 2015)

Drake amassing the most W's in history this year


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 21, 2015)

Meek didn't know what he started


----------



## God (Sep 21, 2015)

This has been coming for like the past year, Meek diidnt do much honestly.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 21, 2015)

Cubey said:


> This has been coming for like the past year, Meek diidnt do much honestly.



No, Meek has definitely threw hella fuel on the fire. Him dissing Drake and then dissing Future set all this up. He's given them both even more momentum and they already had a lot coming into this like you said. I don't think you realize how anticipated all of this became in the past couple weeks

Future sold 169K albums in 4 hours last night. His album came out almost 3 months ago man. They are really going to ride out the rest of the year on top


----------



## God (Sep 21, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> No, Meek has definitely threw hella fuel on the fire. Him dissing Drake and then dissing Future set all this up. He's given them both even more momentum and they already had a lot coming into this like you said. I don't think you realize how anticipated all of this became in the past couple weeks
> 
> Future sold 169K albums in 4 hours last night. His album came out almost 3 months ago man. They are really going to ride out the rest of the year on top



Wait he dissed Future also?


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 21, 2015)

Cubey said:


> Wait he dissed Future also?







> “You’re playing all motherf***in’ Future tonight, n***a,” Meek said, halting his DJ. “If you don’t play some motherf***ing rap too? The hell is you doing, n***a? Play some hot s**t too. I think Future on Made In America.”



They both went at Meek on the album lol. Right after he said this is when the rumors of this album starting surfacing


----------



## God (Sep 21, 2015)

Man he really is Weak Mill


----------



## Sansa (Sep 21, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> They both went at Meek on the album lol. Right after he said this is when the rumors of this album starting surfacing



>Arsenal shirt 

Take that shit off Tweet Mill

You're soiling it


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 21, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]2ff5ReLZljs[/YOUTUBE]

New Fetty


----------



## bbq sauce (Sep 22, 2015)

So I guess I'm the only one semi disappointed in WATTBA??

like the beats bang. and I fuck with both artists but this feels like when they cut 'where ya at' these were just some throwaway joints they did or something.

I like diamonds dancin, jumpman, and jersey but thats about all I would really fuck with on repeat off this.

Somebody on my twitter said Drake sound like he's doing an impression of Future doing an impression of Drake and that is the most spot on shit I heard anybody say about this. I'll still throw it on from time to time but I think my expectations were too high


----------



## Vault (Sep 22, 2015)

2 tracks in and this is fire 

Thank you Six and Hendrix


----------



## Sansa (Sep 22, 2015)

Yo

The Drake verse on Scholarships is fucking flames

I ROCK KENTUCKY BLUE ON THESE HOES


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 22, 2015)

metro boom make BOOM on these hoes.

I hope Ape Shit is with Mike Will


----------



## Honzou (Sep 22, 2015)

Jump man and Scholarships are the standout tracks for me. But I honestly think that Drake did get outshined on this project though and that's not something you see a great deal of when he's on the same track as others. 
But almost all thr songs on it felt like Future ft. Drake. 

He did is drake thing though on that 30 for 30 though. 
I also noticed that his (Drake's ) producers are only on 2 of the tracks.  The rest was all Metro and co. 

Either way though we've been blessed.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 22, 2015)

Oh this tape was definitely Future ft. Drake which was smart.

Drake is cool over the trap shit, but its not his element


----------



## God (Sep 23, 2015)

I GOT A REALLY BIG TEAM
THEY NEED SOME REALLY BIG RINGS
THEY NEED SOME REALLY NICE THINGS


----------



## Vault (Sep 23, 2015)

That Jumpman track is fucking flames


----------



## Sansa (Sep 23, 2015)

THEM BOYS UP TO SOMETHING


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 23, 2015)

Sleep on plastic bags

GET A PLASTIC BAG

GON HEAD AND PICK UP ALL THE CASH

YOU DANCED ALL NIGHT GIRL YOU DESERVE IT


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 23, 2015)

Support real hip-hop reds 

[YOUTUBE]3gdT4iMwWuA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 23, 2015)

I'm an official trapper


----------



## Parallax (Sep 24, 2015)

Trap music is hip hop made by 21st century drug addicts 

and I'm all in


----------



## God (Sep 24, 2015)

Trap shit honestly gets boring quickly and WATTBA has little playback value. It was cool for the first few spins, but now I'm just bemused.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 24, 2015)

Speak for yourself 



Parallax said:


> Trap music is hip hop made by 21st century drug addicts
> 
> and I'm all in



just like the great music in the good ol days


----------



## Sansa (Sep 24, 2015)

Also, this is sleeper as fuck



> They knees give out and they passing to you all of a sudden
> Now you the one getting buckets
> They put their arm around you, now you becoming the crutches
> Kids got on your number cause you the one they look up to


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 24, 2015)

Fetty's album is streaming/there's links to dl. I like it


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 24, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Trap music is hip hop made by 21st century drug addicts
> 
> and I'm all in


Hold up

Wasn't you sellin out on Future just last month??


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 24, 2015)

I WANT YOU TO BE MIIIINE AGAIN BABY


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 24, 2015)

Para flip floppin? That's jibba-jabba


----------



## Vault (Sep 24, 2015)

Wasn't Para shitting on Dirty Sprite 2 not too long ago?  

And DS2 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Parallax (Sep 24, 2015)

uh

i still don't like Future and I still stand by what I said about the albums I mentioned

but other stuff I've listened to I've liked

so fall the fuck back


----------



## Vault (Sep 24, 2015)

Fewtch is on a 5peat though


----------



## Ae (Sep 24, 2015)

Trap music is the worst thing that ever happened to music


----------



## Parallax (Sep 24, 2015)

calm down there, vault


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 24, 2015)

Ae said:


> Trap music is the worst thing that ever happened to music


foh only certified trappers allowed


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 24, 2015)

Ae said:


> Trap music is the worst thing that ever happened to music



lol                   .


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 24, 2015)

Some reading material


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 25, 2015)

I didn't expect Bryson Tiller's album to be flames but



So much good music in 2015. What a time to be alive


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 25, 2015)

I knew Bryson Tiller's shit was gonna be on point. Sorry Not Sorry is fucking lit.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 25, 2015)

T.I. got a new EP out too


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 25, 2015)

I haven't listened to TI. I haven't liked anything he's done since Trouble Man tho

Also Exchange and The Sequence >>>


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 25, 2015)

Bryson Tiller snapped man


----------



## Vault (Sep 25, 2015)

Haven't listened to T.I since Paper trail


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 25, 2015)

King was his last great album, it all went down from there


----------



## Vault (Sep 25, 2015)

I agree, i used to bump King religiously those were the days  

T.I v TIP was just  Then when Paper Trail came i was just like nope im done


----------



## Parallax (Sep 25, 2015)

don't feel bad vault, that's a lot of people


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 25, 2015)

He had a great run tho


----------



## God (Sep 25, 2015)

That's what makes it so sad


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 25, 2015)

everything's gotta end sometime

its what makes anything precious


----------



## God (Sep 25, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]3NQMRYk5fDY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 25, 2015)

Big Punisha


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 25, 2015)

New Isaiah Rashad 

After reading the director give out the usual excuses for the delay,


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 25, 2015)

schoolboyq a savahe


----------



## God (Sep 25, 2015)

Smooth track, I like it.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 25, 2015)

HALLOWEEN

TALIBAN

TALIBAN


----------



## Sansa (Sep 25, 2015)

Suzuku said:


> HALLOWEEN
> 
> TALIBAN
> 
> TALIBAN



JUMPMAN

JUMPMAN

JUMPMAN


----------



## God (Sep 25, 2015)

Anyone fuck with the Flatbush Zombies?

[YOUTUBE]kfzRXseSBIM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 25, 2015)

I'm gonna check your guy, I've got to be in a certain mood for certain music


----------



## God (Sep 25, 2015)

Dude's a good singer.


----------



## Vault (Sep 25, 2015)

Check out the songs Harveston Lake, lullaby of machine, ten, animosity and blackyayo and tell me this guy isn't flames


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 25, 2015)

I BEEEEN WORKIN ON IT

PUTTIN IN OVERTIME

PUTTIN IN OVERTIME

PUTTIN IN OVERRR

I BEEN PUTTIN IN WORK

YOU KNOW I BEEN WORKIN OVERTIME

WORKING OVERTIME

WORKIN OOOVERRR


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 25, 2015)

Suzuku said:


> I BEEEEN WORKIN ON IT
> 
> PUTTIN IN OVERTIME
> 
> ...


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 25, 2015)

If I had a gf that shot would def be our song of the fall


----------



## Ae (Sep 25, 2015)

I always imagine Vault spending 5 minutes browsing his folder before every post looking for the perfect reaction image


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 25, 2015)

I'm gonna get high and listen to exchange and let trigger fingers become textin my ex like Drizzy fingers


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 25, 2015)

I WANT YOU BAD AS EVER 

DON'T LET ME JUST LET UP

I WANNA GIVE YOU BETTER

BABY IT'S WHATEVER 

SOMEBODY GOTTA STEP UP



This the new wave soul for us young nikkas


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 25, 2015)

For the love of God Bryson Tiller and Drake have to do a song together shit would be crazy


----------



## Vault (Sep 26, 2015)

Ae said:


> I always imagine Vault spending 5 minutes browsing his folder before every post looking for the perfect reaction image



More like a minute 

I tend to know most of the reaction images anyway


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 27, 2015)

I finally listened to Tribe. Midnight Marauders. So fuckin' good 

Gonna dive into Low End Theory tomorrow


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 27, 2015)

You never listened to Tribe??


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 27, 2015)

Low End Theory


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 27, 2015)

Nah, never before tonight 

There are huge gaps of hip hop I've never explored. I've heard most things post like 2004. In the 90s I was a kid and only heard what my dad played (Outkast, Biggie, some Pac, Fugees)

I just never got around to Tribe

Also I used to hate the style of that traditional NY boom bap rap. I'm very much a product of my environment (The South)


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 27, 2015)

Yeah pretty much same with me too. I started listening to old school NY rap about 2-3 years ago to expand my tastes so that's why I'm up on it.

That explains why you didn't appreciate Logic too much. Listen to Tribe and Wu Tang then go back and listen to Logic again and you'll be getting shit that probably went over your head when you first listened to him. He uses a lot of lines inspired by old hip hop groups that are fire as fuck if you know what he's talking about. You can only appreciate it if you get the references.


----------



## Vault (Sep 27, 2015)

Midnight Marauders > Low End but it's marginal both are classics


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 27, 2015)

Suzuku said:


> Yeah pretty much same with me too. I started listening to old school NY rap about 2-3 years ago to expand my tastes so that's why I'm up on it.
> 
> That explains why you didn't appreciate Logic too much. Listen to Tribe and Wu Tang then go back and listen to Logic again and you'll be getting shit that probably went over your head when you first listened to him. He uses a lot of lines inspired by old hip hop groups that are fire as fuck if you know what he's talking about. You can only appreciate it if you get the references.



I listened to the 36 chambers it was dope. 

And idk, I admit I never gave Logic a chance. I still haven't listened to a project from him, its just he hasn't drawn me in, you know? But one day I'm gonna give him a spin. And maybe he'll be dope to me. I hope so.

Actually I think I might have been put off because my roommate always tried to force it on me, that could be why.


----------



## Vault (Sep 27, 2015)

Don't tell me Mike hasn't listened to Only Built/Liquid swords/Ironman as well 

Seems he's missing a whole chunk of New York Renaissance rap era


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 27, 2015)

I haven't and I am. The first classic style NY album I listened to was Illmatic like maybe 2 years ago. I'm not exaggerating when I say I hated the sound. The beats were boring. I hate the accent. Lots of stuff.

I've developed an appreciation though. Liquid Swords is high on my to play list though, heard its the best solo project from the Wu which is saying something

All this means is that I have a bunch of shit to bless my ears with, I'm in no rush


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 27, 2015)

Supreme Clientele > Ironman tbh


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 27, 2015)

Give me your respective top 5s for the Wu

Edit: Listening to TM 101, damn I forgot how good this shit was! Jeezy the snowman HAHA.

This shit really started all this trap shit. So influential


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 27, 2015)

Dat MF DoomxGhostfacekillah collab that's never happening


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 27, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> Give me your respective top 5s for the Wu


1. Liquid Swords (GZA/The Genius)
2. Enter the Wu-Tang (whole Wu-Tang)
3. Only Built 4 Cuban Linx (Raekwon)
4. Supreme Clientele (Ghostface Killah)
5. Tical (Method Man)

Your own mileage may vary but Liquid Swords, Only Built, and their debut album (Enter the Wu-Tang) are universally recognized as their best albums.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 27, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]fXvsVSc5UoY[/YOUTUBE]

Woooooo


----------



## Vault (Sep 27, 2015)

Supreme Clientele is superior but it's outside the era  it's a 00s record 

Top 5 Wu in no particular order

36 chambers 
Liquid Swords 
Only Built 
Supreme clientele
Fishscale


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 27, 2015)

I be gettin it at the gym listening to 36 chambers lol

CASH RULES EVERYTHING AROUND ME


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 27, 2015)

Jeezy got a new single out


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 27, 2015)

Yeah God been out a minute he also released this 

[youtube]Xoosnr5OcoA[/youtube]

inspirational af


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 27, 2015)

Listen to Madvillainy too Mike

I got a song from it in my sig.


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 27, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]ElMCa_Ixupw[/YOUTUBE]

I remember hearing this in like 7th or 8th grade and wanting to be a dope boy lmao


----------



## Vault (Sep 27, 2015)

I'm bathing ape fanatic, red monkey junkie 

He also had the adlibs on smash


----------



## God (Sep 27, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]D73k4Zea59A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sauce (Sep 28, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]_7BHzsyQsMM[/YOUTUBE]
Just discovered this artist because of Hannibal's show on CC.
Dope.​


----------



## creative (Sep 29, 2015)

what the hell is horrorcore and has there been such a push for kids (white kids specifically) to bring it up?


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 29, 2015)

because white kids shoot up schools


----------



## Honzou (Sep 30, 2015)

I know this isn't the Korean music thread but 'ol girl snapped and the beat knocks.

[YOUTUBE]f_RpKwJal-s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## Gaman (Oct 3, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]rKbvHYkEyng[/YOUTUBE]

3 different songs from The Underachievers. Their recent release is ill.


----------



## The World (Oct 3, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QlWavGDgwlA[/YOUTUBE]

you see deez rocks?


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 7, 2015)

Cruel Winter?


----------



## God (Oct 7, 2015)

Site implies it's a rumor, I'm skeptical until it actually drops.


----------



## God (Oct 13, 2015)

Crazy storytelling. Nice to see the art is still alive.


----------



## Vault (Oct 13, 2015)

That story telling from both perceptives  crazy skills. Can't stop listening to the track the visuals also add to the overall feel. Try find the uncensored vevo one


----------



## God (Oct 13, 2015)

The story is crazy too. The guy actually survived the attack.

Damn, gotta stay the fuck out of the D.


----------



## Vault (Oct 13, 2015)

Yeah the guy is even interviewed. He knew the guy for 10 years growing up then he tried to kill him for a gang initiation.  

He got 35 I think, but that kid is a soldier 3 shotgun blasts and he survived


----------



## God (Oct 13, 2015)

The last one would've been lethal if he hadn't swerved it.

Scary af story tbh.


----------



## Vault (Oct 13, 2015)

Apparently his BET cypher was so piff instead of being a internet one they demanded he be around for the main one.  his mixtape is fire as well


----------



## God (Oct 13, 2015)

Gonna check that out then. Good looking out Vaulto


----------



## Vault (Oct 13, 2015)

Have to share with my brothers


----------



## Jay. (Oct 14, 2015)

Ruth and Idgie kiss


just holy shit

this shit is too fucking dope


man hope he doesn't get signed by some shit label. 

he is the coldest


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 14, 2015)

New Krit 



Also gonna check dude out, that track was dope


----------



## Jay. (Oct 15, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> New Krit
> 
> 
> 
> Also gonna check dude out, that track was dope


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 15, 2015)

Trapsoul still fucking rides 

Exchange >>>>>


----------



## Suzuku (Oct 18, 2015)

yes

so fuck off


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 18, 2015)

Graduation isn't better than CD or LR or MBDTF


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 18, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> Graduation isn't better than CD or LR or MBDTF


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 18, 2015)

you know i'm right


----------



## Suzuku (Oct 19, 2015)

LR is Kanye's best album


----------



## Sansa (Oct 20, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0op00BLPUEU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jay. (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 20, 2015)

Southside


----------



## Parallax (Oct 21, 2015)

i listened to Milo's So the Flies Don't Come

and it was really strange but I also kind of liked it.  It's really weird and some of the beats are strange and some of the rhymes are really herky jerky but I was still intrigued by it.  Helps that it was super short.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 22, 2015)

IF HE OWE ME MONEY

HE AIN'T GOT MY MONEY

TELL HIS MOMMA

KISS HIM BYE BYE

This is my shit


----------



## Sansa (Oct 22, 2015)

Doesn't Tweet Mills learn?


----------



## God (Oct 22, 2015)

What now?


----------



## Mider T (Oct 22, 2015)

Back to Back remix lol.


----------



## Vault (Oct 22, 2015)

Cubey said:


> What now?



Dissed Wale on twitter saying he is a bitch and is kicked out of MMG only for him to retract said statement and posting something positive about Wale (most likely was due to being told off by Ross)  

Dude is such a bitch always in his feelings


----------



## God (Oct 22, 2015)

What the actual fuck? Starting shit with his own labelmate for... what reason?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 22, 2015)

Meek's using up his L's like they're frequent flyer miles.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 22, 2015)

Cubey said:


> What the actual fuck? Starting shit with his own labelmate for... what reason?



He doesn't think before he talks?


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 22, 2015)

tbh Wale been trash since he stepped on MMG/ His last album was alright tho

same for Rockie Fresh


----------



## Sansa (Oct 22, 2015)

The thing is

Meek called him broke

But Wale is worth more than him

Is he already counting Nicki's assets as his? 

And then called him out on being emotional ignoring his actions in the past 2 months


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 22, 2015)

I can't turn this Krit off, fuck Meek


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 23, 2015)

Meek's entertainment value doesn't come from his music for me.


But I've been listening to this up and comer called Raury and i'm loving what I heard so far from him.


----------



## Sauce (Oct 25, 2015)

It seems we might be getting 3Peat soon. That dumb friend set himself up.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 25, 2015)

>I'm a gangster

>I get locked up for posting pictures of guns that aren't mine and spend all day on twitter talking shit about rappers who are more successful than me

>All I ever talk about is my one rolex and make music for people who spend their whole paycheck on a gucci belt that looks like ass and end up starving until the end of the month


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 25, 2015)

Yeah, no one who's an actual gangster says "I'm a gangster".  

>tfw Meek is a street rapper


----------



## Mider T (Oct 26, 2015)

I haven't seen a career tank this fast since Canibus


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 26, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]xxqaBOohjYM[/YOUTUBE]

Haven't heard Chance the Rapper before till a few months ago, but my this tune is just chill as fuck.


----------



## Lulu (Oct 26, 2015)

Choa said:


> The thing is
> 
> Meek called him broke
> 
> ...


----------



## Gino (Oct 27, 2015)

So I take it the thread title is an oxymoron?


----------



## God Movement (Oct 27, 2015)

the unintelligent one is buried somewhere

we gettin turnt tho


----------



## Gino (Oct 27, 2015)

Oh?

Okay

[YOUTUBE]c6BPO2FU1u4[/YOUTUBE]

and to cleanse myself with something on topic.

[YOUTUBE]NYHRIlhp8xk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mider T (Oct 29, 2015)

God Movement said:


> the unintelligent one is buried somewhere
> 
> we gettin turnt tho



Too lazy to search?  Guess I'll do your work for you again.


----------



## God Movement (Oct 29, 2015)

again     ?


----------



## Extravlad (Oct 30, 2015)

Where's the idiotic/maintream Hip-Hop/Rap discussion thread?


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 30, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]6ycXuQjwag4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]6BRTIvyFYwA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]cvPVwqHkiJc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]RAzzv6Ks9nc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God (Oct 30, 2015)

When da fuck is Views coming out?


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 30, 2015)

Probably tomorrow


----------



## Gino (Oct 30, 2015)

Extravlad said:


> Where's the idiotic/maintream Hip-Hop/Rap discussion thread?



Apparently this is it.


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 30, 2015)

Y'all are free to suck Lupe's dick here or in PMs


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 30, 2015)

You may be good people after all Gino

Still beating your mufuckin ass tho


----------



## Mider T (Oct 30, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> Y'all are free to suck Lupe's dick here or in PMs



This coming from Mr. New school cool who didn't know anything about 90s rap.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 30, 2015)

Super Mike go listen to more Tribe Called Quest my dude.


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 30, 2015)

I know plenty about 90s rap lol. I didn't listen to east coast 90s rap outside of biggie and jay and w.e was on the radio tho lol

like i said i listened to a lot of southern shit. outkast, ugk, 8ball mjg, 36, no limit, cash money etc. and my dad played lots of west coast stuff too. so i listened to plenty of pac, snoop, nate, dre, etc. 

also listened to a lot of 80s stuff like LL, Fresh Prince, Sugarhill, Rakim and Eric B, Slick Rick and what have you


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 30, 2015)

I listened to their first 3. next i'm going into more wu-tang and scarface.

idk what after that though. I guess I can go deeper into Nas' catalouge. Really only listened to illmatic and stillmatic and his last album.


----------



## God (Oct 30, 2015)

Mike you havent heard It Was Written yet?


----------



## Sauce (Oct 30, 2015)

WWE2K16 put me on. Kid Ink is mad talented.

[YOUTUBE]5g6ugVOg-zw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 30, 2015)

Cubey said:


> Mike you havent heard It Was Written yet?



I actually meant It Was Written, not Stillmatic


----------



## Sansa (Oct 31, 2015)

Cubey said:


> When da fuck is Views coming out?



Halloween

Taliban

Taliban


----------



## God Movement (Oct 31, 2015)

[youtube]3NcsfJZuvBI[/youtube]


----------



## God (Oct 31, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]xAE52TBtVrc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sansa (Nov 2, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7WhEdafdok[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fM0WqedrTBU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NHZDQ10WzCc[/YOUTUBE]

What you negas think of King Louie?


----------



## Brigade (Nov 5, 2015)

We fuckin with Luv Is Rage itt?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 5, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]8m4GHJgfIxU[/YOUTUBE]

#throwback


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 10, 2015)

Didn't know this was coming out


----------



## Soca (Nov 12, 2015)

Ya'll heard the new king push?

[YOUTUBE]TBZ-qca_99o[/YOUTUBE]

Dude took shots a weezy 

_I?m aiming for the moguls, why y'all nikkas aiming at the locals?
And rap nikkas broke like them, they?re mere hopeful
Still wishing on a star
The last one to find out that Baby owns the cars_


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 12, 2015)

Haven't listened to Logic's new album yet, but this has been all over my twitter feed.


----------



## Vault (Nov 12, 2015)

King Push racking up the Ws 

Also appointed president of GOOD music


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 12, 2015)

Logic so lame smh


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 12, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> Logic so lame smh



He's reaching Fresh Prince levels


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 12, 2015)

Kalis Uchis


----------



## God (Nov 12, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> Logic so lame smh



I dont get the hype either.


----------



## God (Nov 15, 2015)

New Jeezy out

he did.


----------



## God (Nov 19, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]x4VoYuJ209o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sansa (Nov 19, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xm9OfNY1mbs[/YOUTUBE]

Daylyt a fool for this 

"She don't got on no shoes, but take a look at those kicks"


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 19, 2015)

Cubey said:


> [YOUTUBE]x4VoYuJ209o[/YOUTUBE]



I just listened to their album the other day, and its really dope. If you like them check out Earthgang

[YOUTUBE]-dQAgGrCwbI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]K0c5w1eLWRU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sauce (Nov 19, 2015)

Choa said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xm9OfNY1mbs[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Daylyt a fool for this
> 
> "She don't got on no shoes, but take a look at those kicks"



Fucking hilarious.


----------



## God (Nov 23, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> I just listened to their album the other day, and its really dope. If you like them check out Earthgang
> 
> [YOUTUBE]-dQAgGrCwbI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]K0c5w1eLWRU[/YOUTUBE]



Not bad


----------



## Gino (Nov 24, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]o0xDGXotGIE[/YOUTUBE]



~Gesy~ said:


> Haven't listened to Logic's new album yet, but this has been all over my twitter feed.



2015 fuck boi logic in full effect.


----------



## LayZ (Nov 24, 2015)

If anyone else is interested the PRhyme deluxe edition is dropping Dec. 11th. 

Deluxe edition features new collaborations with the Roots' Black Thought, Joey Bada$$, Logic, and, on the track "Highs and Lows", DOOM and Phonte. 

I found myself bumping the original for months.  Any thoughts about Royce and Premier?


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 25, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]NPI_6MX74j4[/YOUTUBE]

nobody posted this yet?!


----------



## Soca (Nov 25, 2015)

bbq sauce said:


> [YOUTUBE]NPI_6MX74j4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> nobody posted this yet?!



I literally posted the track on the previous page lol he's  been posting teasers for his new shit on instagram n twitter too.


----------



## God (Nov 26, 2015)

Who else heard Jadakiss' Top5 Dead or Alive

[YOUTUBE]FnlsE1KiKBk[/YOUTUBE]

Shit slaps tho


----------



## Soca (Nov 26, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]WfgkZHcUvHs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Soca (Nov 27, 2015)

New erykah badu and andre 3000


----------



## Freechoice (Nov 27, 2015)

Cubey said:


> Who else heard Jadakiss' Top5 Dead or Alive
> 
> [YOUTUBE]FnlsE1KiKBk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Shit slaps tho



Sounds crisp


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 27, 2015)

new Kendrick 

[YOUTUBE]6gXNlY5tbQI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teddy (Nov 27, 2015)

Praise be


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 27, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]3NF0rfpHDcU[/YOUTUBE]
oops, this was a 2 parter with J.cole 

The collab album I've been hearing about since last year must finally be coming close to release.


----------



## teddy (Nov 27, 2015)

Praises be


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 27, 2015)

Y'all listen to Ms. Badu's mixtape?

Future got another one coming this week too


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 27, 2015)

[youtube]v65t2XHercA[/youtube]


----------



## Soca (Nov 28, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> Y'all listen to Ms. Badu's mixtape?
> 
> Future got another one coming this week too



Yep it was pretty good. I watched her interview in the breakfast club too. 

[YOUTUBE]631M7Cr6xR0[/YOUTUBE]

She's hella funny and still pretty as hell.


----------



## Jay. (Nov 28, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> [youtube]v65t2XHercA[/youtube]



fucking fire bro


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 28, 2015)

I hated it, all I liked was Phone Down and Hello


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 30, 2015)

Also I feel like I've asked, but does anyone here watch Dead End Hip Hop?

[YOUTUBE]9DlLoseL8E0[/YOUTUBE]

Basically 4 guys that review albums, tracks, topics. They all have varied, distinct viewpoints. They also do mixtapes occasionally with music/beats that listeners send in. And they let you know about new releases if you aren't already following those things on 2dopeboyz or something. They're pretty dope

[youtube]WqhTpOVdjj4[/youtube]

[youtube]FGdzbiSl2qw[/youtube]

They've been doing this for about 5 years now, so there's a ton of content if you're just looking to waste time.


----------



## Soca (Nov 30, 2015)

Never heard of it till now. Anyways my buddy just dropped a video check it out, tell me if you like/dont like it

[YOUTUBE]AV0h3oNKLHQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 1, 2015)

Real shit incoming

[YOUTUBE]ZxmJRO84L04[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 2, 2015)

New Cudder


----------



## Sansa (Dec 3, 2015)

Was Well Done 4 the best form Tyga was ever in?


----------



## Jay. (Dec 4, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> new Kendrick
> 
> [YOUTUBE]6gXNlY5tbQI[/YOUTUBE]



did kendrick steal the beat from king vory's tale of two cities or did vory steal it from kendrick?


Dope as hell nontheless


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 4, 2015)

That's from Cole's album. Cole rapped over Alright for Black Friday

[YOUTUBE]FaIniAKe0ZI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vivo Diez (Dec 4, 2015)

Two songs I can listen on repeat that don't get enough credit imo

[YOUTUBE]tr9sI6Wa7wY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]zTAwuGbUWEU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sansa (Dec 6, 2015)

Bruhh

Stitches ran up on Game after waiting for him outside the club for hours and caught a fucking fade and got arrested after


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 6, 2015)

That Cudi album is trash by the way, don't waste your time


----------



## mali (Dec 6, 2015)

Choa said:


> Bruhh
> 
> Stitches ran up on Game after waiting for him outside the club for hours and caught a fucking fade and got arrested after



cant believe he did all that extra shit and ended up getting one shotted.smh.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 6, 2015)

He tried to lie and say he was jumped

what a clown


----------



## Jay. (Dec 6, 2015)

they literally robbed big sean


----------



## Vault (Dec 7, 2015)

If a diss wins a Grammy then that's the biggest L for meek because he knows if he didn't open his big mouth then the record wouldn't exist


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 7, 2015)

Meek made Drake look like the Lex Luther of the rap game.

Crazy how everything pieced together perfectly.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 7, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fv9xXLdXlLo[/YOUTUBE]

What's the name of this beat again?

It's been eluding me for days


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 7, 2015)

Its from Lemonade. Gucci Mane song. Produced by Bangladesh


----------



## mali (Dec 7, 2015)

meek will stay holding that L for the rest of his life


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 7, 2015)

If Drake wins...then yes

Especially since there's no chance in hell he'll ever get one.


----------



## mali (Dec 7, 2015)

grammy or no grammy the damage is done.


----------



## Sansa (Dec 7, 2015)

Oh it's from Guccius Maximus 

I know it because of Earl and Tyler

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EStaFymWRHw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 7, 2015)

#FreeGuwop


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 7, 2015)

The streets are safer without 'em.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 7, 2015)

The streets need him


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 7, 2015)

J. Cole just dropped Revenge of the Dreamchasers 2 on iTunes


----------



## Sansa (Dec 8, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-iWSX3Axds[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 8, 2015)

I was about to say "AYY, WE'RE GONNA GET LEAKED MUSIC OUT OF THIS"

But then I remembered i'm not checking for Big Sean tracks


----------



## mali (Dec 8, 2015)

word.

nice to see joe budden getting punked every now and then.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 8, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]hRK7PVJFbS8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mali (Dec 9, 2015)

#fire

[YOUTUBE]0I7OUrjgi8Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jay. (Dec 10, 2015)




----------



## The Atoner (Dec 10, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]2frJ3e0hxPE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]5JlWDgOe_Is[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]9rKmdRdNO7s[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]Pyp3vha8PNw[/YOUTUBE]

All good.


----------



## Jay. (Dec 11, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]x1pmgCQ74dQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Dec 11, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]E3pfN5icSA4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sansa (Dec 11, 2015)

>Cash Money though submitting Back to back for the grammy nomination was better idea than submitting Hotline Bling instead or just submitting both of them

How do you even fuck that up so badly


----------



## God (Dec 14, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]k8qnh6h1dxU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Soca (Dec 14, 2015)

king push

[YOUTUBE]crCFDQyfORM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mali (Dec 14, 2015)

*banana clips for all u curious georges


----------



## Morglay (Dec 15, 2015)

He fuckin killed it.

L.Ron Hubbard of the cupboard.


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 15, 2015)

Marcelle.B said:


> king push
> 
> [YOUTUBE]crCFDQyfORM[/YOUTUBE]


PUSH

(insert fire emojis)


----------



## Soca (Dec 15, 2015)

My skin is triple black I'm the omen //
You can't kill a god like the romans

Gat damn


----------



## God (Dec 18, 2015)

Darkest Before Dawn dropped today


----------



## LayZ (Dec 18, 2015)

Cubey said:


> Darkest Before Dawn dropped today


I really dig that _Sunshine_ track.


----------



## Vault (Dec 19, 2015)

"The silhouette, The pop, pop, pop; the chop, chop, chop. The throwaway TEC's got Tourettes." 

Fuck


----------



## Sansa (Dec 19, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fmyr9tGFvzE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mider T (Dec 19, 2015)

Marcelle.B said:


> king push
> 
> [YOUTUBE]crCFDQyfORM[/YOUTUBE]



El Presidente de buena musica


----------



## Morglay (Dec 19, 2015)

DBD was actually pretty sick... 1st half was better than 2nd.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 19, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]nyQwddW_Rp0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 19, 2015)

Choa said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fmyr9tGFvzE[/YOUTUBE]



Just gonna say I hate sneak dissing no matter how skillful the rapper may be.


----------



## Jay. (Dec 20, 2015)

Source

what's the original song guys?

please help moi


----------



## Sansa (Dec 23, 2015)

Les jus be honest

Les jus be real


----------



## mali (Dec 23, 2015)

that intro on the new push 

damn


----------



## God (Dec 24, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]sgy6K1HDOsI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vault (Dec 24, 2015)

That king push record


----------



## The World (Dec 24, 2015)

This the ministry of street energy
The church of criminology, teaching my chemistries


----------



## Sito (Dec 24, 2015)

Vault said:


> That king push record



The first half is amazing, just that intro gets me hyped.


----------



## mali (Dec 24, 2015)

rinsed drug money i done paid for my sins
books and the lawyers i done paid for my friends
still held back i done paid with my skin


----------



## God (Dec 28, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]mlRUnqPddXs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 28, 2015)

Anyone listen to that new Gibbs?


----------



## God (Dec 28, 2015)

Super Mike, where is that avy from?


----------



## mali (Dec 28, 2015)

i mess with the new gibbs but its not beating pinata


----------



## Vault (Dec 28, 2015)

Gibbs peaked at Pi?ata


----------



## Soca (Dec 28, 2015)

Cubey said:


> Super Mike, where is that avy from?



[YOUTUBE]p3f-eDzkxcw[/YOUTUBE]

Good song


----------



## Vivo Diez (Dec 28, 2015)

Marcelle.B said:


> [YOUTUBE]p3f-eDzkxcw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Good song


[YOUTUBE]9BT6wLw_FgI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 28, 2015)

I haven't listened to pinata, i'll do that tonight


----------



## mali (Dec 28, 2015)

the beats bro. all im gonna say.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 28, 2015)

Just listened, and it was dope as hell. Great mix of classic 90s with some contemporary sound


----------



## mali (Dec 28, 2015)

yh madlib definitely came through.

u see the video for thuggin?


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 28, 2015)

nah, i'll check it tho


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Dec 29, 2015)

Rapper of the year 2015:

[YOUTUBE]ZaWdMrmEhDA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]ZYuxqiKVLhg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]2y-edrXIZjA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]MXGORPXI6QQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]6BRTIvyFYwA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mali (Dec 29, 2015)

nobu nobu nobu nobu nobu nobu

#bars


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 29, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]7M8k8Xl43IY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]OF2bPl9h5Ls[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]z0G04bgZHwc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cromer (Dec 29, 2015)

Now who is this fucker? Time to gorge...


----------



## Vivo Diez (Dec 29, 2015)

What's the consenseus on Tyler the Creator's Cherry Bomb album?

imp deathcamp was alright, everything else was an annoying and painful to listen to.


----------



## Morglay (Dec 29, 2015)

I never expected much from Tyler so I didn't take it too hard. 2nd half was a lot stronger than the 1st half.


----------



## mali (Jan 1, 2016)

new yeezy complete trash


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 2, 2016)

he sounds old


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 2, 2016)

He sounds like he stopped giving a fuck


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 2, 2016)

I wouldn't say that, I just hate his fashion shit. I'm going to hate SWISH if its just a Yeezy Season 3 commercial/Fashion hate record.

I liked Only One. Give me some of that shit, Ye, damn.


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Jan 2, 2016)

Kanye has been trash for years man, only his stans and Kardashian fans still listen to him.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Jan 2, 2016)

Yeezus had a few good songs


----------



## Jay. (Jan 2, 2016)

New Yeezy is dope. Fuck ya'll haters. 


Can't wait for the new album. All day and Wolves are already dope as shit.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Jan 2, 2016)

Is yeezy meme grips fanboi now ?


----------



## mali (Jan 2, 2016)

i dont get wat ppl see in his new track. the beat is not all that, the bars are weak and the hook even weaker. shit just screams throw away. 

i fuck with wolves though. and what happened with that track he made for the world cup advert? shit knocked.


----------



## Jay. (Jan 2, 2016)

Mali said:


> i dont get wat ppl see in his new track. t


everyone is hating it tbh


----------



## mali (Jan 2, 2016)

word? guess im surrounded with die hard yeezy stans irl.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 2, 2016)

Yeah that World Cup track was dope. I think it was called 'God-level'. Never released a full version. Wolves was only good because of Sia to me.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 2, 2016)

Kanye's lost the plot


----------



## Sansa (Jan 2, 2016)

Vivo Diez said:


> What's the consenseus on Tyler the Creator's Cherry Bomb album?
> 
> imp deathcamp was alright, everything else was an annoying and painful to listen to.



Lots of his fans don't/didn't like it, mainly because the production quality isn't what was expected of him and the sound is completely different. 

Brownstains is my favourite song on that album and imo the best one, as much as I like Tyler, I just don't like that album.

Wolf is his best album so far in terms of content and production quality.


----------



## mali (Jan 2, 2016)

too tough

[YOUTUBE]23O2U41p6cY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gino (Jan 3, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]ZACwDPImtts[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]8ACfB0F4WsI[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]mr4BPLaLRu8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]4ADRRDNkLi8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]XsgbziokJyA[/YOUTUBE]
Nostalgia


----------



## Sansa (Jan 4, 2016)

Yo

Have you guys heard that tweet mills is taking shots at Drake again?


----------



## God (Jan 5, 2016)

Source?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 5, 2016)

Choa said:


> Yo
> 
> Have you guys heard that tweet mills is taking shots at Drake again?



Rumor has it he has a whole mixtape coming out dissing drake.

He should've taken this new year as a fresh start. -_-


----------



## Raiden (Jan 5, 2016)

I guess he's just going to ride the attention out as long as he can.


----------



## Jay. (Jan 5, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]mulvnLin22g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 5, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]iGMfStHbS00[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sansa (Jan 5, 2016)

Songs that are never as good/the same as when you listen to them the first time:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eCGV26aj-mM[/YOUTUBE]

@Cubey


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 5, 2016)

I just listened to Darkest Before Dawn and got damn


----------



## Sansa (Jan 6, 2016)

Yo, Lyga caught another L, but you have to give him the benefit of the doubt on this one

She looks at least 21 and lied about her age

Could've fooled anyone

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysN8DM9CxxE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 6, 2016)

In the supposed leaked DM's he asked for her age 3 times and she answered '17' after the third time to which he basically just said send me music and all the flirting stopped. I don't know if those texts were legit or not tho.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 6, 2016)

Perfectly acceptable in Thailand, katoi > jailbait judging by levels of danger.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 7, 2016)

she's 14? 

Edit: Thought I was in the Star Wars thread 

But she looks older because of the makeup


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 7, 2016)

She's just looking for attention

She hasn't even pressed charges yet, and she's been promoting herself as a model. Tyga is an extremely lame dude, but I'll give him a pass on this one.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 7, 2016)

Yeah, she was crying and shit as if she had been raped. She's looking for her 15 mins


----------



## Vault (Jan 7, 2016)

Bitches always looking for a come up 

But even at 14?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 7, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> She's just looking for attention
> 
> She hasn't even pressed charges yet, and she's been promoting herself as a model. Tyga is an extremely lame dude, but I'll give him a pass on this one.



what would she press charges with?

sexting isn't a crime last i checked


----------



## Elvis Hitler (Jan 7, 2016)

Remember that whole beef that happened between A$ap Mob and Raider Klan a couple of years ago? Well, since Raider Klan broke up Spaceghostpurrp is still insulting Rocky. Idk, maybe he was high on bathsalts or something but he dropped this diss against Rocky and the dead guy who Rocky hung out with that nobody cared about because it sounded like a good idea at the time.

I'm not saying it's good, SGP fell off way before his career actually began and eve then he was much more of a producer than he was any kind of lyricist. 

I just imagined it would be fun to watch this for the next few days, as somebody already posted SGP's number over Instagram. Psh, probably won't get anywhere past being a twitter beef honestly. This'll probably quit being relevant before the week is out.

Link removed


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 7, 2016)

Lucaniel said:


> what would she press charges with?
> 
> sexting isn't a crime last i checked



Sexual misconduct? Child endangerment?

I'm no lawyer, but I'm sure  sexting 14 year old girls is punishable by law.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 7, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Sexual misconduct? Child endangerment?
> 
> I'm no lawyer, but I'm sure  sexting 14 year old girls is punishable by law.



sexual misconduct isn't a real charge, it's a non-legal umbrella term

child endangerment is nonsense when all he did was text her, she was in no danger 

there is nothing he did which was actually illegal, and consequently it makes no sense to argue that she's insincere because she won't press charges. there are no charges to press


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 7, 2016)

Lucaniel said:


> sexual misconduct isn't a real charge, it's a non-legal umbrella term
> 
> child endangerment is nonsense when all he did was text her, she was in no danger
> 
> there is nothing he did which was actually illegal, and consequently it makes no sense to argue that she's insincere because she won't press charges. there are no charges to press





> Some states also increase a child endangerment charge when the child endures mental suffering. A risk of physical injury is not required.



I'll do some more research, but I'll pretty sure you can't text about wanting to dip your penis into minors.  There are television programs that catches people who does that.

Even if he can't be charged, my point is the same since all she's done so far is promote herself, _and_ she lied about her age to him _and_ Tyga supposedly released what he texted to her showing she's lying.


----------



## bbq sauce (Jan 7, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]fy3cLXC1Bto[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 8, 2016)

Some new Ye and its FIIIIIIYAAAAAA


----------



## Jay. (Jan 8, 2016)

audiomack removed it fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 8, 2016)

Real Friends bored the fuck out of me halfway through. Your adjustments didn't help, bruh.

No more parties sounds promising though.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 8, 2016)

Views from the 6ix fucking when?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 8, 2016)

2-11-16 for SWISH

Link removed


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 8, 2016)

About time...

Hopefully it's more Beautiful Dark Twisted Fantasy and less Yeezus.


----------



## mali (Jan 8, 2016)

kendrick got braids and started rapping harder. 

#theProphecy


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 8, 2016)

it's bout damn time. i wonder if facts will be on it


----------



## Jay. (Jan 9, 2016)

Super Mike said:


> 2-11-16 for SWISH
> 
> Link removed






finally


----------



## teddy (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 9, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> About time...
> 
> Hopefully it's more Beautiful Dark Twisted Fantasy and less Yeezus.



naw

hopefully it's the reverse 

cuz yeezus ruled


----------



## Vault (Jan 9, 2016)

Not disputing that 

My beautiful dark twisted fantasy is better than Yeezus though even if its marginal


----------



## The World (Jan 9, 2016)

just watched untitled 2 after watching straight out of compton

it's like west coast rap never died


----------



## Jay. (Jan 9, 2016)

I hear you bro


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 9, 2016)

MBDTF is waaaaay better than Yeezus lol


----------



## Jay. (Jan 9, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]z6B-QuWmQv0[/YOUTUBE]

:firesmiley


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 11, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]e9glMFDWsVA[/YOUTUBE]

Easy to forget how young he was when Strictly 4 My N.I.G.G.A.Z came out. Only 21 here. Timeless.


----------



## mali (Jan 13, 2016)

i dont fuck with post malone but damn boy bandz gets me turnt.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 13, 2016)

White Iverson

When I started balling I was young


----------



## mali (Jan 13, 2016)

anyone else think he look like asap yams?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 15, 2016)

FYI GOOD Fridays are back


----------



## Sansa (Jan 17, 2016)

Tweet Milly STILL taking shots at the 6 

Boy if you don't get


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 17, 2016)

Meek drops a mixtape and an hour later so does Future. WATTBA


----------



## Vault (Jan 17, 2016)

Inside the mattress


----------



## mali (Jan 17, 2016)

>new twitter fingers
>new future

its lit tbh


----------



## Sansa (Jan 17, 2016)

Meek Mill will never have his career, or what was left of it, back after he started shit with Drake and Future.

Future released purple reign right after tweet mills dropped his shit

Views from the 6 should be soon


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 17, 2016)

I think Views is gonna drop right before all-star weekend since its in Toronto this year


----------



## Sansa (Jan 17, 2016)

What's the best song on purple reign?


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 17, 2016)

Super Mike said:


> I think Views is gonna drop right before all-star weekend since its in Toronto this year


Makes sense he's also releasing the Black OVO 10s on All-Star Weekend. He might be waiting for Weak Mills to drop DC4 then drop Views an hour later. Future and Drake tag teaming and shit.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 17, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __ 








50 finna catch a body


----------



## Sansa (Jan 17, 2016)

50 losing his beef against Rick Ross so he starts picking on twitter fingers?

Double L


----------



## mali (Jan 17, 2016)

lmao 50 a fool


----------



## Sansa (Jan 17, 2016)

Suzuku said:


> Makes sense he's also releasing the Black OVO 10s on All-Star Weekend. He might be waiting for Weak Mills to drop DC4 then drop Views an hour later. Future and Drake tag teaming and shit.



If he does that I'll be rolling on the floor from laughter

Meek Mill would have to release surprise albums from that point on


----------



## mali (Jan 17, 2016)

sweet mills is lowkey out of pocket for going at 50 though. 

he think we aint peep him on stage as a hypeman back when g-unit was poppin >_>


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 17, 2016)

Choa said:


> 50 losing his beef against Rick Ross so he starts picking on twitter fingers?
> 
> Double L



He's mad because Meek dissed him on a track


----------



## Mider T (Jan 17, 2016)

It's part of his RL middle name.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 17, 2016)

YO 

NORM IS STILL A 

S U P E R 

SAVAGE


----------



## Sansa (Jan 17, 2016)

Norm been roasting him since August or so of last year


----------



## LayZ (Jan 18, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]LG2mLBDWwDQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vault (Jan 18, 2016)

First time hearing that shit. Kanye went off


----------



## Jay. (Jan 18, 2016)

Kanyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 18, 2016)

this is what I've been waiting for!


----------



## Sansa (Jan 18, 2016)

Twitter fingers just folded his beef to fifty

Quitter Fingers?


----------



## Sansa (Jan 19, 2016)

Can someone tell me why they keep removing Future's March Madness video on Youtube?


----------



## Mider T (Jan 20, 2016)

Because it's not even February yet.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 20, 2016)

Too much heat, it keeps melting the YT servers


----------



## Bishamon (Jan 20, 2016)

God himself said:
			
		

> Some days I'm in my Yeezys, some days I'm in my Vans
> If I knew y'all made plans I wouldn't have popped the Xans
> I know some fans who thought I wouldn't rap like this again
> But the writer's block is over, emcees cancel your plans


----------



## Vault (Jan 20, 2016)

March madness is too much heat.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 20, 2016)

Yo

Run up from Purple Reign is legit fire

So is Hater Shit


----------



## Vault (Jan 20, 2016)

Inside the mattress is the best track imo


----------



## mali (Jan 20, 2016)

im sittin here pondering if i can tank a headbutt from yo gotti tbh


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 20, 2016)

Never Forget is my favorite track


----------



## Sansa (Jan 20, 2016)

I just get them bands, get them xans, do a shoutout


----------



## Sansa (Jan 21, 2016)

Type in Kodak Black on google images and just try not to laugh


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 24, 2016)

Who is that?


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 24, 2016)

Salute is hands down best track


----------



## Sansa (Jan 24, 2016)

Super Mike said:


> Who is that?



New rapper from Florida I think

He's like 17 or 18

He just gets caught at the worst moment in pictures and its hilarious


----------



## Sansa (Jan 24, 2016)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCEHHTcW_fo[/youtube]

Lex Luger man

He just makes fucking fire beats

Him, Metro, Young Chop, and Johnny Juliano are prolly my favourite producers


----------



## Jay. (Jan 25, 2016)

Kanye's hand writting is below genin level


----------



## teddy (Jan 25, 2016)

Can barely contain my hype. Yeezy take me now


----------



## Vault (Jan 25, 2016)

What an awful handwriting


----------



## teddy (Jan 25, 2016)

Ikr? Had to look at everything for a minute before it all came together and even then i'm still not sure on some things


that transition to wolves tho


----------



## Vault (Jan 25, 2016)

Yeah I still can't read half of that shit properly  

Didn't he finish high school at least


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 25, 2016)

Kanye went to college....hence the College Dropout


----------



## Jay. (Jan 25, 2016)

1. “Ninja Chop”
2. “Father Stretch My Hands”
3. “Waves”
4. “High Lights”
5. “30 Hours”
6. “No More Parties in LA” (feat. Kendrick Lamar)
7. “Fade” (feat. Post Malone & Ty Dolla Sign)
8. “FML”
9. “Real Friends” (feat. Ty Dolla Sign)
10. “Wolves” (feat. Sia and Vic Mensa)


----------



## Vault (Jan 25, 2016)

Mike the comment of didn't he finish high school was alluding to the college dropout.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 25, 2016)

Mine was better


----------



## Vault (Jan 25, 2016)

But your was reactive to my comment


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 25, 2016)

LOOK IMA LET YOU FINISH BUT MY COMMENT WAS THE GREATEST OF ALL TIME. OF ALL TIME


----------



## Jay. (Jan 25, 2016)

Do you guys think that this might be his best album yet?

Is this going to be a modern hip hop classic?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 25, 2016)

Every album Kanye has made has shifted the sound of hip hop somewhat. I don't know if he can still do that, but I don't think he has to. It's going to be a great album I think


----------



## Jay. (Jan 25, 2016)

As I see things this is going to have some of the old kanye (no more parties in l.a is classic kanye) and some new kanye (wolves) but also the kanye we experienced the last years.

This might be a collection of all kanyes together. 

A big fusion of all kanyes. 

Can't wait. Don't let me down bro


----------



## Sansa (Jan 25, 2016)

So what you're saying is

This'll be the Kanye to end all Kanyes?


----------



## mali (Jan 25, 2016)

cant shake the feeling the albums gonna be meh

had the same feeling before born sinner dropped :/


----------



## Mider T (Jan 27, 2016)

J.U.S.T.I.C.E. for all


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 27, 2016)

recycled Drake verse


----------



## mali (Jan 27, 2016)

B.O.B's friends dont love him.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 27, 2016)

Suzuku said:


> recycled Drake verse



One of the few,  most of these are unreleased tracks now on J.U.S.T.I.C.E. League beats.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 27, 2016)

Kanye told Wiz on twitter:
"You let a stripper trap you"

I fucking can't 

He didn't have to do him like that


----------



## mali (Jan 27, 2016)

...bruh


----------



## mali (Jan 27, 2016)

>i own ur child

game over tbh.


----------



## Vault (Jan 27, 2016)

I'm tired of this Twitter fingers shit. If you got a problem with someone, you put it on wax


----------



## mali (Jan 27, 2016)

>sweet mills vs everybody
>ye vs wiz
>earl vs post malone
>B.O.B vs basic science

hip hop is lookin real bad right about now


----------



## Vault (Jan 27, 2016)

Amber Rose said:
			
		

> Awww @kanyewest are u mad I'm not around to play in ur asshole anymore? #FingersInTheBootyAssBitch



This shit is WWE


----------



## God Movement (Jan 27, 2016)

Mali said:


> >sweet mills vs everybody
> >ye vs wiz
> >earl vs post malone
> >B.O.B vs basic science
> ...



earl a peasant to be coming at posty


----------



## mali (Jan 27, 2016)

he right doe

petty but right


----------



## Jay. (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Sansa (Jan 27, 2016)

She sure does like being seen


----------



## Jay. (Jan 27, 2016)

Kanye should release his and amber's sex tape along with his album

kim wouldn't mind and amber would prolly kill herself afterwards


kanye would turn into a living legend


----------



## Vault (Jan 27, 2016)

No after that

She get s a book deal, her own tv show, endorsements. 

This is America we are talking about here


----------



## mali (Jan 27, 2016)

nah amber would make a world tour out of that sextape

she a get money hoe


----------



## Sansa (Jan 27, 2016)

Amber would just try to play it off as something else

The same way she tried to say her hoe movement isn't actually a hoe movement

She must think everyone else is as dumb as she is, everyone sees how she's collaborating with blac chyna to try and undermine the Kardashians/Jenners


----------



## mali (Jan 27, 2016)

stop anti-bald headedness


----------



## Jay. (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Sansa (Jan 27, 2016)

Why does the guy on the right look disturbed about what's happening next to him 

Yo i forgot amber is a butterface


----------



## Jay. (Jan 27, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]VfgqrZ7COw8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 27, 2016)

Is Amber white or black?

Kanye is smiling? He must not be happy with Kim.


----------



## Jay. (Jan 27, 2016)

Wiz lost 2 million followers cause of this


----------



## mali (Jan 27, 2016)

how u let a grown ass man talk crazy about ur child doe

i wanna see flight tickets wiz not hashtags


----------



## Jay. (Jan 27, 2016)

Kanye is fucking powerful. He can possibly destroy careers


kk stands for weed?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 27, 2016)

We all have our fetishes Ye. 

I don't judge


----------



## Sansa (Jan 27, 2016)

Jay. said:


> Kanye is fucking powerful. He can possibly destroy careers
> 
> 
> kk stands for weed?



Khalifa Kush

Wiz's weed


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 27, 2016)

She's just cashing in on being mentioned.


----------



## Jay. (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Sansa (Jan 27, 2016)

Tweet Milly is trying his hardest to avoid that sentence

His dumb ass even enrolled in college


----------



## Mider T (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 27, 2016)

Classic Yeezy


----------



## Sansa (Jan 27, 2016)

This old bitch Lisa Ann is trying to get in the mix too


----------



## Jay. (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Sansa (Jan 28, 2016)

I think Kim should put a lot of time into finding a very good psychiatrist for Kanye


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 28, 2016)

when he doesn't use imgfit


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 28, 2016)

NaS said:


> Is Amber white or black?
> 
> Kanye is smiling? He must not be happy with Kim.



She's of Cape Verdean descent and doesn't identify as black


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 28, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Classic Yeezy



Yeezy will never disagree with himself


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 28, 2016)

Also I doubt Amber is cashing in, she's already eating. She just got beef with Yeezy


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 28, 2016)

Publicity is how she eats tho, if her fame dwindles, the price for club appearances will too.but of course there's also modeling and child support mixed in there.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 28, 2016)

Das what I'm saying tho

She's eating because she's hella famous. All she has to do is drop a vine of her twerking if she needs to reup lmao


----------



## LayZ (Jan 28, 2016)

This is gonna hurt Kanye's presidential bid.


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 29, 2016)

Not really. Look at Trump.


----------



## Sansa (Jan 29, 2016)

Look at who's running for president lmao

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tqiL-gEtNKk[/youtube]



> Game, I don't even know what Imma do when I see him



uhh, run?

You know you can't fuck with Game stop talking crazy


----------



## mali (Jan 29, 2016)

almost slapped my cousin when he tried to play that pop a perc track in my house

smdh


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 30, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]zp-LJnBb_pQ[/YOUTUBE]

WAVES SNIPPETS


----------



## Jay. (Jan 30, 2016)

If this album lives up to its hype

It's gonna be an instant modern classic


----------



## mali (Jan 30, 2016)

never forget


----------



## Jay. (Jan 30, 2016)

Don't get the whole fuss about the butt thing

Let's pretend Amber was not shit talking and it's true

who cares

I like even worse stuff

so does the poster above and below me


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 30, 2016)

Butt stuff, to each their own.

Amber said she was just talking shit tho lol


----------



## mali (Jan 30, 2016)

charlamagne voice: yh word


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 30, 2016)

Summer '16

Link removed

Views drops in April


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 30, 2016)

WATTBA


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 30, 2016)

Meek response to Drake. He finally dropped something that kinda went in 

Link removed


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 31, 2016)

Oh my gawd


----------



## Sansa (Jan 31, 2016)

Tweet Mills still beating this dead horse 

When does this negga go to jail again?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 31, 2016)

I actually think Meek won this round. And this is coming from someone who doesn't usually doesn't enjoy his music and enjoy seeing him fall.


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 1, 2016)

New Future this Friday


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 1, 2016)

Slime Season 3 dropping too


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 1, 2016)

And you're wrong Suzu. Meek punched Drake in the body. There's so much slurping going on tho and people just don't wanna hear it


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 1, 2016)

Super Mike said:


> And you're wrong Suzu. Meek punched Drake in the body. There's so much slurping going on tho and people just don't wanna hear it



True 

Meek can drop the hottest track of 2016  and it still won't mean as much as if Drake does it. The brand means more than the voice nowadays.


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 1, 2016)

no he didn't. Drake has to clear the song with the label before he releases it to the public. Any number of people could slip him the lyrics (Nicki). He just looks desperate to beat a dead horse now.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 1, 2016)

Meek probably asked the point guard of the 2015 L star squad, Lyga, to pass him some of the lyrics to the song.

I wouldn't put it past this bitch ass.

6ix.


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 1, 2016)

Suzuku said:


> slurp slurp slurp



                   .


----------



## Sansa (Feb 1, 2016)

Who in Cash Money is snitching though, forreal


----------



## Sansa (Feb 1, 2016)

How else could Meek know exactly what Drake was gonna say


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 1, 2016)

The ghost writer told him


----------



## Sansa (Feb 1, 2016)

But why would he do that?

The ghost writer would have no incentive to do that, Drake is winning and being on Drake's side ensures you get those fat cheques 

It would be both illogical and counter productive


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 1, 2016)

I heard drake has distanced himself from his ghostwriter ever since he got exposed.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 1, 2016)

**


----------



## Mider T (Feb 1, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> I heard drake has distanced himself from his ghostwriter ever since he got exposed.



Don't suppose you have a source?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 1, 2016)

Nothing concrete ofcourse, Drake and Quentin aren't the type that would speak on such a touchy subject. But it's what I hear on various Hip Hop Tabloids. If I see it again, I'll post it here.


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 2, 2016)

Who in Cash Money snitched?? Nicki is the guy's fucking girlfriend c'mon


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 2, 2016)

Nicki is spying on Drake's rhymes to report back to Meek like she's a big booty Natasha Romanov?


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 2, 2016)

why        not?


----------



## Sansa (Feb 2, 2016)

Nicki tired of taking indirect Ls and decided to help


----------



## Jay. (Feb 2, 2016)

Please re-rename it to So help me God

Please Kanye


----------



## Gino (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## Suzuku (Feb 2, 2016)

SHAWTY WANT A TASTE OF THE HIGH LIFE

SHAWTY WANT A TASTE OF THE HIGH LIFE

I'M TOASTIN UP RIGHT NOW HOW U LUV THAT

I'M TOASTIN UP RIGHT NOW HOW U LUV THAT

I BUY YOU BRAND NEW CAR HOW YOU LUV THAT

I CAN PAY YO BILLS RIGHT NAW HOW U LUV THAT

ACTIVUS AND BREAD HOW U LUV THAT

ACTIVUS AND BREAD HOW U LUV THAT

ACE OF SPADE ROSE HOW U LUV THAT

ACE OF SPACE ROSE HOW U LUV THAT


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 2, 2016)

Writer concentration camps


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 2, 2016)

Suzuku said:


> Because she's his girlfriend



you'd have a point if she wasn't close (or closer) to Drake as well

You know maybe they're the perfect couple since Nicki supposedly didn't write her shit either


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 2, 2016)

Gino said:


>



This thread is gold!


----------



## The World (Feb 2, 2016)

Waiting for the firestorm


----------



## Sansa (Feb 2, 2016)

Yo

Wiz's rolex got snatched 

First loses 2 mil twitter followers because Kanye went off on him, then gets robbed right after


----------



## The World (Feb 2, 2016)

> Bruh went to the barbershop and said "Lemme get that serial killer"


----------



## Cronos (Feb 2, 2016)

Jay. said:


> Please re-rename it to So help me God
> 
> Please Kanye



please please please


----------



## Sansa (Feb 2, 2016)

> Or they suicide bombing themselves out OVO?


----------



## mali (Feb 2, 2016)

im calling it, wiz will take multiple L's real soon. 

once is starts it dont stop


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 2, 2016)

Wiz and Kanye already made up lol

Link removed


----------



## The World (Feb 2, 2016)

the Kardashian Kompound


----------



## The World (Feb 2, 2016)

this what happened when u get with a hoe

Nicki, Kim , Amber 

nothing but L's


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 2, 2016)

You say L's but this is free publicity and they're eating off this


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 2, 2016)

Culture Vulture got some nerve calling himself 6 God


----------



## mali (Feb 2, 2016)

lmao big sean out here thanking everybody and they momma cause his album went RIAA platinum but then top dawg says this cause tpab also went RIAA plat


----------



## Sansa (Feb 2, 2016)

Super Mike said:


> Culture Vulture got some nerve calling himself 6 God



6 g o d

I'm the holy one

Yeah

You know what's up


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 2, 2016)

Meh. Album streams should count. People don't buy albums like they used to.


----------



## The World (Feb 2, 2016)

TDE need to throw some W's at this mess


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 2, 2016)

Choa said:


> 6 g o d
> 
> I'm the holy one
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]GsAkql9nMZ8[/YOUTUBE]

There's only one 6, zone 6 bitch


----------



## Sansa (Feb 2, 2016)

Super Mike said:


> [YOUTUBE]Tx9aSgOBqQM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> There's only one 6, zone 6 bitch



Guwop out soon


----------



## The World (Feb 2, 2016)

no chill bruh


----------



## mali (Feb 2, 2016)

everybody: tweet milly wack!

nicki: ..waves on swim so they hate on him


----------



## Sansa (Feb 2, 2016)

This won't even affect him

Drake literally too big to fall at this point 



> Tune in next week on The Booth where we find out Drake literally beats people while they write his lyrics.
> 
> "DRAKE IS A SLAVEMASTER ALL EVIDENCE IN OP"




This thread is making me laugh too hard man


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 2, 2016)

Drake catching more W's 

[YOUTUBE]GDIeNrcGxvQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Parallax (Feb 2, 2016)

Super Mike said:


> Meh. Album streams should count. People don't buy albums like they used to.



hard to quantify/can't make any actual money


----------



## Sansa (Feb 2, 2016)

Suzuku said:


> Drake catching more W's
> 
> [YOUTUBE]GDIeNrcGxvQ[/YOUTUBE]



I was waiting for him to try and rap all of that to the tune.

I'm disappointed.


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 2, 2016)

Parallax said:


> hard to quantify/can't make any actual money



that's why they equate, what 1500 album streams to one album sale?


----------



## Parallax (Feb 2, 2016)

based on what though?  the problem is that because it's not a purchase you can't put an objective cost for a good.  With a stream you don't know how many individuals are purchasing it as opposed to a physical copy or a dl.  Let's say you have 1500 streams of a single work, well what if it was 750 people listening to it twice or a fraction of the people or more people listening to it individually than repeated listens.  Then it becomes an issue because if more people are streaming once than repeating you still can't have it be a 1:1 ratio.  That's why companies are so unsure about what to do with the streaming system that doesn't require you to pay.


----------



## mali (Feb 2, 2016)

f.i.f.a is the hardest track in the new Pusha 

fight me about it


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 2, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]idNGQS34sMs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 5, 2016)

EVOL SO MOTHERFUCKIN LIT OH MY GAWD *CRIES IN ACTAVIS*


----------



## Vault (Feb 5, 2016)

Lie to me  

Future Robert horry


----------



## Sansa (Feb 6, 2016)

Haven't even listened to the new future yet because of the new rihanna


----------



## Vault (Feb 6, 2016)

"I got some people that know that I love them, but I ain't got time to see"


Dirty Sprite Legendary


----------



## Sansa (Feb 6, 2016)

G-guys, I just wanna listen to this Rihanna album a couple more times

S-stop hyping up Future's new shit while I'm already swamped with new shit


----------



## Vault (Feb 6, 2016)

Listen to the tape man.  it's better than purple reign


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 6, 2016)

Choa how is Anti?


----------



## Sansa (Feb 6, 2016)

Overall 8.5/10

Work and Needed me are my favourites rn


----------



## Sansa (Feb 6, 2016)

Consideration is good as fucc boi


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 6, 2016)

SZA


----------



## mali (Feb 6, 2016)

i fucc with anti especially that sza joint

also is jay electronica trolling or wat


----------



## Sansa (Feb 6, 2016)

When I look outside my window; I can't get no peace of mind


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 8, 2016)

Lol

[YOUTUBE]XQ5ZcPBdfns[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sansa (Feb 9, 2016)

I don't like this song at all I swear


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 9, 2016)

Consideration making its way


----------



## mali (Feb 10, 2016)

savage                      .


----------



## Sansa (Feb 10, 2016)

Reminder that War by Almighty So is the single greatest song ever to be made


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 10, 2016)

Kanye's album is now call The Life of Pablo lmao

tracklist:


----------



## Vault (Feb 10, 2016)

Yeezus had 10 songs, I rather have a better focused albums with 10 tracks than having 16 tracks with half being filler. Hip hop been suffering from that 18-20 tracks which half is filler not to mention 18 tracks of the same subject matter no pass. This is a better move so many hip hop albums would be much better with such an approach. More focus less filler


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 10, 2016)

I don't like really long albums personally


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 10, 2016)

I'll agree 18-20 is too long

12-15 is perfect imo. I was mad as hell Earl gave me a 30 minute album.


----------



## Jay. (Feb 11, 2016)

yeezy season 3 go go go go go go go


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 11, 2016)

Jay. said:


> yeezy season 3 go go go go go go go



Not if Martin Shkreli has anything to say about it.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jay. (Feb 11, 2016)

Kanye would turn into a god above gods if you he'd do that


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 11, 2016)

He doesn't even care about the album, he just wants to be a Hiphop troll.


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 11, 2016)

i thought kanye's shit came out today?


----------



## The World (Feb 11, 2016)

kanye inspired me too

to be an actual college dropout


----------



## Jay. (Feb 12, 2016)

That video game kanye made for his mother

my fucking feels

this event was fucking epic


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 12, 2016)

Full list of album tracks


----------



## Jay. (Feb 12, 2016)

17 fucking songs what the fuck


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 12, 2016)

Was Kanye fucking with us this whole time?

This album had to have already been shipped to stores, I don't think you can add tracks last minute.


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 12, 2016)

I doubt its been shipped anywhere, it just got finished. 

And Kanye is on cocaine lol

And none of you posted 30 Hours. GOOD Friday my boys

TDK/TDKR.


----------



## Jay. (Feb 12, 2016)

Super Mike said:


> I doubt its been shipped anywhere, it just got finished.
> 
> And Kanye is on cocaine lol
> 
> ...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 12, 2016)

Super Mike said:


> I doubt its been shipped anywhere, it just got finished.





> "The album is being mastered and will be out today? added on a couple of tracks"
> 
> -tweets by Kanye



And Kanye's shot at Amber was savage


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 12, 2016)

Out today. As in digitally. Physical copies wont be shipped until later. There's no way you can ship copies so soon after mastering lol


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 12, 2016)

And I don't think that was a shot at Amber, I think it was at Alexis

Edit: Or Sumeke Rainey, that's what genius says


----------



## Jay. (Feb 12, 2016)

new kanye is a mix of old kanye and cocaine 


love it


----------



## Jay. (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## Sansa (Feb 13, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JeWygo-RJPU[/YOUTUBE]

Feeding the streets consistently paying off 

EVOL gonna sell more than young thug and wiz combined


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 13, 2016)

TDK/TDKR.



Album not out yet because of Chance lol


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 13, 2016)

Chance is tryna get us a masterpiece, respect the kid


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 13, 2016)

Kanye will be a fucking legend if he tweets "Sorry guys, but there is no album"


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5d-8RcFIEQg[/YOUTUBE]

drake subtlety savage


----------



## Jay. (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## Sansa (Feb 13, 2016)

I mean can Tweet milly realistically get a W over Drake at this point?

He's on sprite cans
He got a T-Mobile super bowl ad
His songs got played at the super bowl twice
Any track he features on is a guaranteed hit 
Canada All-star coach

Like, can meek mill realistically ever take a W on Drake?


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2016)

damn why does kanye sound like chance

oh right cuz that is chance


----------



## mali (Feb 13, 2016)

that is young thug lmao


----------



## Vault (Feb 13, 2016)

That was thugger


----------



## Jay. (Feb 13, 2016)

naomi couldn't even stand still for 2 minutes

cocaine really fucked her up 

i bet ye didn't even pay that bitch. she did it for free just to get relevant again


----------



## mali (Feb 13, 2016)

nah i doubt naomis gonna stay still that long for anybody 

plus she clearly came at ye and kim went they got the vogue cover, so someone had to swallow their pride


----------



## Jay. (Feb 13, 2016)

Some of these models really just wanted to dance and escalate on some tracks. You can see how they forced themselves to look depressed


----------



## mali (Feb 13, 2016)

i almost died when ice t called his old collection "future slave gear"


----------



## Jay. (Feb 13, 2016)

Mali said:


> nah i doubt naomis gonna stay still that long for anybody
> 
> plus she clearly came at ye and kim went they got the vogue cover, so someone had to swallow their pride



come to think of it. ye prolly boned her


they would have made a great couple tbh


----------



## Jay. (Feb 13, 2016)

01:08:00 the dude crying was strange

but tbh that track is dope as fuck. Almost started crying as well


----------



## Jay. (Feb 13, 2016)

dj at the end doesn't even know how to fade


----------



## Jay. (Feb 13, 2016)

1:19:50

finally titties

brb fapping to these instagram hoes wearing no bra


----------



## mali (Feb 13, 2016)

the event looks pretty lit


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2016)

Jay. said:


> 1:19:50
> 
> finally titties
> 
> brb fapping to these instagram hoes wearing no bra



shit was finally poppin off at around that mark


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2016)

damn that's alot of lightskinned nappy hair bougie lookin model bitches


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2016)

at least they ended it on that 808 throwback


----------



## mali (Feb 13, 2016)

so umm...whose buying these clothes?


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2016)

not me

who's buying them a decent haircut

get a nice fade going


----------



## mali (Feb 13, 2016)

wouldnt even buy that shit even if i had the money to blow tbh :/


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2016)

all i need is a slick hoodie, some non-tight ass jeans, and a good pair of tims, and i'm good fam


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 13, 2016)

I thought NY dudes were all about the Foamposites nowadays.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 13, 2016)

All new york neggas care about are fucking timberlands


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2016)

i hear when hova ye and 50 are close tim's magically fall from the sky over NY


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2016)

Jay. said:


> me thinks kanye already smashed backed in the day





what a time to be alive


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 13, 2016)

Taylor doesn't look like Ye's type if we're going by his past history with women.


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 13, 2016)

Taylor's publicist or whatever said Taylor is absolutely not cool with it lol


----------



## Jay. (Feb 13, 2016)

bruh she absolutely loves it

we talkin bout tis hoe who danced to all day next to kim


taylor's entire career blasted cause of kanye

she always sticks close to him 

they fucked and she loves that he calls her bitch


them tweets that publicity the shitstorm


next thing you know she is writting a song about how she and ye used to fuck when kim was out grocery shopping


----------



## mali (Feb 13, 2016)

lmao ye gets no points for smashin if he did

the bitch is built like a tall crackhead


----------



## Jay. (Feb 13, 2016)

real talk my brotha

but i would smash her anyway

she looks like a freak and i don't know why


----------



## mali (Feb 13, 2016)

yh she dances too weird to not be a freak.


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 13, 2016)

Taylor's career didn't pop off because of Kanye. She was already winning grammy's and had been popular for years. Ye didn't really accelerate that

Also wish there was some Amina Blue at Season 3

FBI has seizes computers of Chicago man in connection with the "Fappening" hack

Edit: She was in it after all lol


----------



## Jay. (Feb 13, 2016)

shut up he made her famous


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 13, 2016)

Super Mike said:


> Also wish there was some Amina Blue at Season 3
> 
> FBI has seizes computers of Chicago man in connection with the "Fappening" hack
> 
> Edit: She was in it after all lol




 **


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 13, 2016)

Jay. said:


> shut up he made her famous



Open wide, dick train comin thru


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 13, 2016)

pablo soon


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 14, 2016)

Apparently Ye is $53M in debt?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 14, 2016)

the fuck?

what?


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 14, 2016)

Album is out per Ye


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 14, 2016)

Not on kanyewest.com yet, but it's also supposed to be on Tidal

[vine]inxFDF2WOxJ[/vine]


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 14, 2016)

It's on Tidal, I also got a link, check ya cps. Y'all better still buy though


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 14, 2016)

Top 3 Ye album


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Feb 14, 2016)

EVOL > whatever trash that Uncle Tom Kanye is peddling this time around.


----------



## mali (Feb 14, 2016)

mfw mike tha plug hits me with the hook up


----------



## teddy (Feb 14, 2016)

I fall asleep one time and now yeezus decides to drop it


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 14, 2016)

check cp or w/e senpai


----------



## Jay. (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## Mυgen (Feb 14, 2016)

link please my brothers


----------



## LayZ (Feb 14, 2016)

Just woke up.

Link plz? 

Statik KXNG has been keeping me occupied during the wait.


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 14, 2016)

BigPoppaPump said:


> EVOL > whatever trash that Uncle Tom Kanye is peddling this time around.



We don't want no devils in this house. Just the Lord. That's it.


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 14, 2016)

The link I gave you all doesn't have Fade, it has Facts twice because Tidal fucked up. You can find Fade floating around somewhere though


----------



## mali (Feb 14, 2016)

mfw ye be saying some nasty shit right before a gospel choir sounding sample


----------



## Jay. (Feb 14, 2016)

Ultra is a kickass song. I literally don't know the rest of the album cause I am stuck with the first song



fuck yeah


----------



## Sansa (Feb 14, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Taylor doesn't look like Ye's type if we're going by his past history with women.


I don't know mang

Kanye is an enigma




Mali said:


> lmao ye gets no points for smashin if he did
> 
> the bitch is built like a tall crackhead



You wouldn't fuck T Swift?


----------



## Jay. (Feb 14, 2016)

OMG HE RESPONDED TO MY TWEET AND TWEETED THAT HE IS GOING TO FIX WOLVES

I hate the album version. Live version was so much better

I am int ears right now


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 14, 2016)

Ultra Light Beams is so beautiful, but it doesn't stop because then you get slapped by Father Stretch My Hands


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 14, 2016)

WE DON'T WANT NO DEVILS IN THE HOUSE GOD. WE WANT THE LORD. THAT'S IT.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 14, 2016)

^lol I think that's from a recent vine...

I hope the family he took it from got paid.


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 14, 2016)

It is, and idk. They were promoting it on their IG page lol


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## Cronos (Feb 14, 2016)




----------



## Cronos (Feb 14, 2016)

Jay. said:


> OMG HE RESPONDED TO MY TWEET AND TWEETED THAT HE IS GOING TO FIX WOLVES
> 
> I hate the album version. Live version was so much better
> 
> I am int ears right now



inb4 he's just going to fix the drums at 1:12-1:13


----------



## Jay. (Feb 14, 2016)

live version with sia and vic was so badass bro

what the fuck


----------



## Cronos (Feb 14, 2016)

yeah man i know, found another issue with wolves album version, check the wierd drum sample at around 1:28

he might be reffering to that


----------



## Jay. (Feb 14, 2016)

yeah that's fucked up


kanye needs to quit cocaine asap


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 14, 2016)

Yeah I wish he kept Sia on it. Her voice is so fucking good. Wet like water


----------



## Cronos (Feb 14, 2016)

Jay. said:


> yeah that's fucked up
> 
> 
> kanye needs to quit cocaine asap



he just cut them last second so probably rushed it a bit, all the stans couldn't wait any longer


----------



## Cronos (Feb 14, 2016)

but i've been bumpin' this album all day

the more i listen to it the more i like it to be honest


----------



## NO (Feb 14, 2016)

This is a pretty mid-tier Kanye album. A few hits, a few questionables, a lot of misses, and plenty of good lyricism and experimentation across all tracks. It was a good album but god bless Kanye, a lot of good albums are dropping this year and they might just destroy TLOP.

30 Hours, Fade, and FML were my favs. Freestyle 4 was a dope track.


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 14, 2016)

I put it up there with CD and MBDTF and LR. It's still early, but I like this album a lot. I've listened to it maybe 5 times and haven't skipped a track yet


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 14, 2016)

waaaaaaaaaves don't die baby


----------



## Jay. (Feb 14, 2016)

Album is spot on

I am with super mike and cronos on this one


----------



## NO (Feb 14, 2016)

Jay. said:


> Album is spot on
> 
> I am with super mike and cronos on this one


I think we're all in agreement that the album is mid-tier.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 14, 2016)

so far, the first three tracks were flames, Feedback won't get any relistens from me tho.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 14, 2016)

Yeah I think you might be overreacting, bro.

You should prolly let the album settle for a while..


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 14, 2016)

Waves is actually flames..


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 14, 2016)

But in all seriousness, I really like this album. And it's the same kinda visceral reaction I got after listening to MBDTF. So I already know, for me, that it's one of his best.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 14, 2016)

First listen through-- and I think this just might be his best album in a long while.

Feedback, Low lights, and Real Friends are the only weak points imo. For an 18 track album--that ain't bad. 



Edit: Still need to listen to Fade


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Feb 15, 2016)

Just listened to it, it's better than Yeezus but still trash.

The cocaine and Kardashian's really ruined his creativity.


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 15, 2016)

.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 15, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah I think you might be overreacting, bro.
> 
> You should prolly let the album settle for a while..



really ? that industrial beat kills meeeeeeeee i fucking love it


----------



## The World (Feb 15, 2016)

WHAT ARE THOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSE?


----------



## Jay. (Feb 15, 2016)

The World said:


> WHAT ARE THOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSE?



I'd wear the fuck out of these shoes


----------



## mali (Feb 15, 2016)

i fuck with the album but i can tell its gonna grow on me the more i listen to it.

definitely not the best ye album though (white rap nerds pls chill).


----------



## Jay. (Feb 15, 2016)

Asking the CEO of Facebook for money on twitter brehs


Kanye is a new level


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 15, 2016)

Mark is a very charitable guy..

He has already  shared large portions of his wealth to charities.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 15, 2016)

love the yzy in the first pic


----------



## creative (Feb 15, 2016)

The life of Pablo is pretty much album of the year for me. The double entendres and introspections into megalomania are hella uncessary but damn if they don't make great hooks. 

I was going to outright hate the song famous because of rihanna but the last 45 seconds of him just mixing that old ass reagae song


----------



## creative (Feb 15, 2016)

Shoutiuts to chance the rapper for doing his thing but

#wheresearl?


----------



## Sansa (Feb 15, 2016)

Fuck Earl tbh


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 15, 2016)

Ye said TLOP will never be for sale and will only be available on Tidal


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 15, 2016)

Those Yeezy's are fire

and 'white rap nerds' aren't fucking with this album lmao


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 15, 2016)

>Album of the Year
>It's only February
>we have yet to hear the J.cole/Kendrick project nor Drake's


----------



## Sansa (Feb 15, 2016)

I understood that J.Cole was going on tour with Drake in summer and there is no cole/kendrick album


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 15, 2016)

No way Views is better than this. The Cole/Kendrick project has potential


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 15, 2016)

Choa said:


> I understood that J.Cole was going on tour with Drake in summer and there is no cole/kendrick album



Hm? Rumor has it it's going to be called "Reminiscing" and should release later this month/early next.

But these being just rumors wouldn't surprise me  





Super Mike said:


> No way Views is better than this. The Cole/Kendrick project has potential



I'm not a Drake fan, and  despite what his fame entails, I feel he has yet to release a classic album. But maybe Views will surprise.


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 15, 2016)

It's automatically trash if half of it is Meek disses


----------



## Sansa (Feb 15, 2016)

Super Mike said:


> No way Views is better than this. The Cole/Kendrick project has potential



You disrespecting the 6?


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 15, 2016)

The 6 is in Atlanta, fuck Toronto


----------



## Sansa (Feb 15, 2016)

Let me ring Drake right now

You're going to the writer concentration camps, boy.

I hope you're magic with the words.


----------



## Chocochip (Feb 15, 2016)

Getting Yeezy's for 200


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 15, 2016)

you bastard how


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 15, 2016)

Choa said:


> Let me ring Drake right now
> 
> You're going to the writer concentration camps, boy.
> 
> I hope you're magic with the words.



"writer concentration camps" Is still one of the funniest things I've heard about in recent rap history.


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 15, 2016)

Anyone catch Kendrick's Grammy performance?


----------



## Sansa (Feb 15, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUxh_M7ZWp0[/YOUTUBE]

King 6ix claims another victim 

Hotline Bling would've won the grammy tbh, Cash money dumb as fuck for submitting Back2Back


----------



## Black Superman (Feb 15, 2016)

Kendrick performed at the highest stage and Lupe beat Daigo in SF5, great night for hip-hop.


----------



## The World (Feb 15, 2016)

> Lupe beat Daigo in SF5



wait wat?


----------



## LayZ (Feb 15, 2016)

The World said:


> wait wat?


They just staged a SF5 match to promote the game. Lupe "won". 

EDIT: Added The Footage 

[youtube]aD3yR00q-VQ[/youtube]


----------



## creative (Feb 16, 2016)

Hip-hop being cool with fighting games is always beautiful


----------



## Jay. (Feb 16, 2016)

btw the tlop has a final version if it goes on sale


----------



## NO (Feb 16, 2016)

creative said:


> The life of Pablo is pretty much album of the year for me. The double entendres and introspections into megalomania are hella uncessary but damn if they don't make great hooks.
> 
> I was going to outright hate the song famous because of rihanna but the last 45 seconds of him just mixing that old ass reagae song



Album of the Year?  
Are you on drugs? 
I am one of the biggest Kanye fans on this rap forum and I can barely call it a mid-tier album from Kanye. 
The album was so mid-tier that Lil Wayne's 2016 album will probably be better than this. 
How can you listen to this after listening to Drake's solo mixtape and still call TLOP AotY when Drake's dropping his album this year too?  
Wait, aren't you the same person who said TPAB was flawless?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 16, 2016)

creative said:


> The life of Pablo is pretty much album of the year for me. The double entendres and introspections into megalomania are hella uncessary but damn if they don't make great hooks.
> 
> I was going to outright hate the song famous because of rihanna but the last 45 seconds of him just mixing that old ass reagae song



>tuesday, feburary 16th
>album of the year


----------



## creative (Feb 16, 2016)

Screencap it if it makes ya feel better. This tweeter rage


----------



## The World (Feb 16, 2016)

[dailymotion]x3scc7a[/dailymotion]

scare those white folk kdot 

blacka da berry


----------



## The World (Feb 16, 2016)

he seen some shit


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 16, 2016)

creative said:


> *The life of Pablo is pretty much album of the year for me.* The double entendres and introspections into megalomania are hella uncessary but damn if they don't make great hooks.
> 
> I was going to outright hate the song famous because of rihanna but the last 45 seconds of him just mixing that old ass reagae song


----------



## Parallax (Feb 16, 2016)

Nighty said:


> >tuesday, feburary 16th
> >album of the year



Release of date has no bearing on an albums quality

U pleb


----------



## The World (Feb 16, 2016)

stop shitposting para


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 16, 2016)

Album of the year huh?

So whatever's released in the next 10 months couldn't possibly beat it in quality.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 16, 2016)

If something comes out that's anywhere near To Pimp a Butterfly this year then I'm down.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 16, 2016)

let's just pray our lord and saviour frank ocean drops this year


----------



## Cronos (Feb 16, 2016)

Super Mike said:


> Ye said TLOP will never be for sale and will only be available on Tidal



the man crazy


----------



## Parallax (Feb 16, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Album of the year huh?
> 
> So whatever's released in the next 10 months couldn't possibly beat it in quality.



That happened last year when To Pimp a Butterfly got released mad early.

Not that I think this is aoty or will be, just that because it was released early doesn't mean it can't be the best from that year


----------



## Cronos (Feb 16, 2016)

Choa said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUxh_M7ZWp0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> King 6ix claims another victim



damn, lost some respect for tory


----------



## Cronos (Feb 16, 2016)

well if anything has a chance to win album of the year over at the grammy popularity contests it's either ye or drake


----------



## Jay. (Feb 16, 2016)

Ultra Light Beam
Father Pt. 1
Father Pt. 2
Famous
Highlights
Waves
FML
Real Friends
No More Parties in LA
30 Hours
Facts Charlie Heat Version
Wolves
Maybe throw in Fade somewhere



Instant classic.


Should have kept the album that short


----------



## Cronos (Feb 16, 2016)

i liked fade as well

low lights also makes sence in it's duality just like pt1 and pt2


----------



## Cronos (Feb 16, 2016)

i also enjoyed freestyle 4


----------



## Cronos (Feb 16, 2016)

you're trying to cut tracks to make it a more cohesive body of work but that's just not what this album is jay


----------



## Jay. (Feb 16, 2016)

no i am just posting the dopest songs

i have no system

i am chaos


----------



## Cronos (Feb 16, 2016)

so is kanye


----------



## Cronos (Feb 16, 2016)

so anyway, any of you bumping evol ?


----------



## LayZ (Feb 16, 2016)

creative said:


> Hip-hop being cool with fighting games is always beautiful


[YOUTUBE]x7Ks4SuVqr0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cronos (Feb 16, 2016)

damn only speakerboxxx won that shit ?


----------



## mali (Feb 16, 2016)

ya favorite rapper wish they could ride a beat this good 

[YOUTUBE]Jrp7Xmhw8Ng[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 16, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]xEp_yoOvREc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Soca (Feb 16, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]1Knd2el4Lfw[/YOUTUBE]

Just now found this, it's so good


----------



## Jay. (Feb 16, 2016)

The Life of Pablo is fucking great. I am relistening and it's pretty deep actually.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 16, 2016)

the life of pablo is great


----------



## Ruse (Feb 16, 2016)

Cronos said:


> damn, lost some respect for tory



Drake too powerful


----------



## mali (Feb 16, 2016)

tory a lame for that but his music is still fire


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 16, 2016)

That's what we need, more dick riding to give Drake a bigger head than he already has.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 16, 2016)

Jigga like "Tidal takeover circa 2016"


----------



## creative (Feb 16, 2016)

Damnit Taylor, please don't be lying about bei?g on the end of that phone call when you got that grammy days later


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 16, 2016)

I don't blame Tory. Drake's fanbase will destroy your career. Fuck respect, he's up and coming and trying to make money. Why step on toes?

And I don't think TLOP was too long. 30 Hours and beyond are all bonus tracks, Idt they're labeled as such though, but they are. 

30 Hours is a perfect album closer though, that's where I usually start over.


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 16, 2016)

I just finished listening to MBDTF. Masterpiece. TLOP is up there with it.

I love CD and LR, especially as rap albums. The two above go beyond that though. Maybe its because of when they came out in relation to my age and what I'm doing. But those are my top 2 Kanye projects without a doubt.


----------



## Chocochip (Feb 16, 2016)

Super Mike said:


> you bastard how



Friend of a friend. Same friend that gets QP of good for 600  The Yeezys are real, idk which kind to get. Will probably sell it, but my friend who loves Yeezy called me 4 times freaking out about the verified connect.


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 17, 2016)

You could flip them for so much

TLOP credits


----------



## Cronos (Feb 17, 2016)

Super Mike said:


> I don't blame Tory. Drake's fanbase will destroy your career. Fuck respect, he's up and coming and trying to make money. Why step on toes?



then why take shots at him in the first place


----------



## DavyChan (Feb 17, 2016)

The Life of Pablo... How can you even take him seriously with that title..

I'm so tired of Kanye West and how much people praise the fucking idiot...

*sighs*


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 17, 2016)

Man this 7 years song is in my head now


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 17, 2016)

Cronos said:


> then why take shots at him in the first place



Did             he?


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 17, 2016)

Also I'm negging all TLOP haters smh


----------



## creative (Feb 17, 2016)

Super Mike said:


> I don't blame Tory. Drake's fanbase will destroy your career. Fuck respect, he's up and coming and trying to make money. Why step on toes?
> 
> And I don't think TLOP was too long. 30 Hours and beyond are all bonus tracks, Idt they're labeled as such though, but they are.
> 
> 30 Hours is a perfect album closer though, that's where I usually start over.



Yeah, that or wolves. I read a pitchfork review(yeah, I know I suck for reading that) about how the placement for the album feels like it was slapped together almost haphazardly and quickly so that kanye could rush over to his son's first cry or something.

I really appreciated the lo-fi feel of 30 hours though it it is a a near perfect close for the album.


----------



## mali (Feb 17, 2016)

still dont get the name of the album, seems random as shit.


----------



## mali (Feb 17, 2016)

seems like a 

but ive only been listening to the album sober so ill have to get a little lit this time.


----------



## Vault (Feb 17, 2016)

Mad reach


----------



## Mυgen (Feb 17, 2016)

i can confirm the album is better when ure high as fuck


----------



## Sansa (Feb 17, 2016)

Super Mike said:


> Did             he?



He might as well have been using Drake for target practice with the amount of shots he took at him


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 17, 2016)

Joseph said:


> Drake too powerful


----------



## Sansa (Feb 17, 2016)

Joseph said:


> Drake too powerful


----------



## Sansa (Feb 17, 2016)

Kanye is completely gone at this point, like, unless this guy is the greatest ruse man of our generation there's no way he's not clinically insane.

Also, Kanye played himself by releasing on Tidal exclusively.
To my knowledge no one is really fucking with Tidal and Apple Music is boasting over 11 million subscribers currently.

I understand he's a co-owner in Tidal, but at the end of the day, you're still an artist and your music is what pays your bills (debatable in Kanye's situation again since he married into the Kardashians/Jenners), so gimping yourself by releasing exclusively on a streaming platform that isn't as strong as its competitors is questionable to say the least.

Especially since he's apparently 53 mil in the shitter but I haven't actually looked into that.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 17, 2016)

Isn't Tidal like 30 bucks a month? 

Miss me with that shit.


----------



## Jay. (Feb 17, 2016)

kanye is beyond the level


he doesn't even care about sales


----------



## Vault (Feb 17, 2016)

Anyone seen this   

[YOUTUBE]GdBcU7ruuyg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cronos (Feb 17, 2016)

to my knowledge kanye leaked his own album so he a man of the people


----------



## Jay. (Feb 17, 2016)

Link

EnterGayMode

    

BEST FUCKING VERSION

I MEANT THIS ONE OVIIIIII


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 17, 2016)

Mali said:


> still dont get the name of the album, seems random as shit.



Kanye compares himself to Picasso all the time


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 17, 2016)

Kanye has been talking about Paul the Apostle a lot lately as well as they've said.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 17, 2016)

Jay. said:


> Link
> 
> EnterGayMode
> 
> ...



yeah i heard this one today and the first one when the album was released, loved the cdq tho

 still adjusting to frank ocean being on the intro instead of the outro but fire nonetheless


----------



## Jay. (Feb 17, 2016)

So are we gonna ignore the fact that Chance is sounding more and more like Kanye every day

Basically I didn't realize Chance was rapping in ultra beam. I thought it was Ye


----------



## Cronos (Feb 17, 2016)

rofl  i thought so too first time i heard it

well chance IS probably the biggest kaney fanboy in the world so..


----------



## creative (Feb 17, 2016)

Holy shit, the absolute madman fixed the acoustics echo tidal-^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) hated.


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 17, 2016)

wtf Chance still sounds hella Chancey lol


----------



## Ruse (Feb 17, 2016)

TLOP was alright, no desire to listen to it again. 


Tory saw what Drake did to an established rapper like Meek and wanted no parts of it


----------



## mali (Feb 17, 2016)

his shit wasnt even bad tbh

#supportlocaltalent


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 17, 2016)

Oldie but relevant brehs 

[YOUTUBE]Zj-M9pvQSyo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NO (Feb 17, 2016)

Joseph said:


> TLOP was alright, no desire to listen to it again.


I actually went ahead and listened to it a few more times just because Jay kept saying the album is AOTY and deep and amazing and orgasmic.

But, no, it's still just a mid-tier Kanye album. This is far from his best effort, just a bunch of experimental shit and odd features. Thankfully, his lyricism is on point on many tracks so it wasn't bad at all. 

It was a good listen but it's certainly not going to win any rewards. 

Maybe that final version of Wolves will get another 15 mins once its video drops. 

There are so many good rappers dropping albums in 2016 that TLOP is just gonna be shelved and forgotten. Take my word for it.


----------



## mali (Feb 18, 2016)

too early for all that aoty talk 

its not likely but i hope either q or danny brown drop a project this year


----------



## NO (Feb 18, 2016)

It's not. When an album doesn't even sound like an AotY candidate, it won't get AotY. 

Kanye's drop is not AotY worthy, especially when we know his competitors are dropping albums this year and are taking the projects much more seriously. 

I might've thought TPAB was a very subpar album yet I admit it still sounded like an AotY candidate that early in the year.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 18, 2016)

It's not his best, I prefer MBDTF and Late Registration.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 18, 2016)

> Tyler the Creator?s GOLF brand has now extended to radio. Taking the lead as DJ Stankdady, the rapper recently interviewed Vince Staples for his GOLF Media app, examining art, culture, and the power that comes along with fame. During their discussion of ?Yonkers,? Tyler revealed that the beat for it was made as a joke:
> 
> ?N***as don?t know that that beat was made as a joke,? laughs Tyler. ?I was trying to make a shitty New York beat and we was just rapping like we was from New York like we were retarded. And then, I just had some random verses and I was just like ?I?ll just record it to this beat, this beat is kinda cool.?
> 
> ...



T Dolla$


----------



## mali (Feb 18, 2016)

new yorkers r about to catch feelings


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 18, 2016)

The beat that skyrocketed his fame to the mainstream was just "a joke"


----------



## Cronos (Feb 18, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]N_GvBml6gtA[/YOUTUBE]

kanye killed this interview !




> *do you think Taylor could have shown you more respect*
> All positive vibes, man.
> *Do you need me to lend you money?*
> Nah man. I spent 53 million over 13 years trying to get my dreams to come through. I'll be alright, I have a shoe! I'm just trying to let people know that it's ok to feel overwhelmed, because you can come out on top.
> ...


----------



## Jay. (Feb 18, 2016)

when did i say aoty jayjay

what the hell


it's not even march yet and i dunno what is coming

but this is great album if you actually take care to let it sink and not go ahead and listen to it with bad emotions


----------



## Cronos (Feb 18, 2016)

what jay. said


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 18, 2016)

Joseph said:


> Tory saw what Drake did to an established rapper like Meek and wanted no parts of it



I will never forgive Canada for releasing Drake and Beiber unto the world 

Kanye will never get back to last registration days


----------



## Ruse (Feb 18, 2016)

No those days are long gone but I've enjoyed most of the shit he's released after LR.


----------



## creative (Feb 18, 2016)

Earl and Danny brown supposed to drop something, albeit not together. Super interested to see what it is.


----------



## mali (Feb 18, 2016)

still get chills from the last verse of 30 tbh

and the way the beat just goes on, bruh.


----------



## Jay. (Feb 18, 2016)

the beginning of father pt.1 is also wicked as fuck


----------



## mali (Feb 18, 2016)

im not talking about 30 hours bro, im talking about 30 by danny brown.


----------



## Jay. (Feb 18, 2016)

fuck you mali


----------



## Cronos (Feb 18, 2016)

I also enjoy me some danny


----------



## Jay. (Feb 18, 2016)

time to listen to some childish gambino freestyles breh


----------



## Cronos (Feb 18, 2016)

lisiten to that evol maaaaaaaan


----------



## Cronos (Feb 18, 2016)

also, everybody should listen to this

[YOUTUBE]D1_mhjLDb3M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mali (Feb 18, 2016)

second hand embarrassment killing me.


----------



## Jay. (Feb 18, 2016)

man someone find that childish gambino freestyle on sway in the morning where he went from a freestyle into a conversation and into a freestyle again like nothing happened

that shit was fucked up 


member how i cried 


i think it was the pound cake freestyle


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 18, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]NfM_fb1onoI[/YOUTUBE]

Was an easy find actually


----------



## Jay. (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 18, 2016)

He's mad talented doe

Breh wasn't even trying


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 18, 2016)

Yeah, I've always found his talent to be a tad underrated tbh.

Too bad he's softer than Drake's late night text conversations.


----------



## mali (Feb 18, 2016)

he got bars but he act like a weirdo.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 18, 2016)

Drake helped write 30 hours?


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 18, 2016)

Speedy Jag. said:


> I will never forgive Canada for releasing Drake and Beiber unto the world
> 
> Kanye will never get back to last registration days



they miss the old kanye

chop up the soul kanye

they think they was kanye


----------



## Mider T (Feb 18, 2016)

I love how he had an album cover, front and back, with a tracklist


----------



## Vault (Feb 18, 2016)

Talmbout how he was a perfectinist and acting as if his mixtape was about to change the game  The fucked up thing is most people bought into it, he spoke a ridiculously good game that guy


----------



## Sansa (Feb 18, 2016)

The fuck are you neggas talking about


----------



## Ruse (Feb 19, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Too bad he's softer than Drake's late night text conversations.


----------



## Chocochip (Feb 19, 2016)

Was he the white guy that looked like he rapped out his mom's basement?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 19, 2016)

Vaulto handing out those L's brehs


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 20, 2016)

Chocochip said:


> Was he the white guy that looked like he rapped out his mom's basement?



nah that was Cypher who also posted songs in here


----------



## Cronos (Feb 20, 2016)

poor   boy


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 20, 2016)

Wait so did he stop doing any rhymes and shit after this fiasco?!


----------



## Vault (Feb 20, 2016)

He is ghost from this section breh. Actually ask PB, he knows the whole story, he was also here when it happened


----------



## creative (Feb 22, 2016)

So despite me disliking purple reign, I have an almost crippling addiction with future as of dirty sprite 2. I really need some help.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 22, 2016)

Listened to Rolling papers again today

So many memories came back to me from senior year 

Classic fucking album, and most likely the last good album that Wiz would ever produce.

Wiz before Roll Up was just the best man.


----------



## Chocochip (Feb 22, 2016)

Tried listening to DS2 while high like three times already. It's just eh for me, am I missing something? Best Future track I heard so far is live from the gutter


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 22, 2016)

I mean do you like Trap? Most people don't just turn trap on to listen to.


----------



## Chocochip (Feb 22, 2016)

I like trap a lot. Tbh probably Flocka got me into trap, I was a lyrical-miracle kid back then though. I love trwp music, can't help it being from the south.


----------



## mali (Feb 22, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]Ci39aH8T9vo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 22, 2016)

Bless you


----------



## Jay. (Feb 22, 2016)

I love trap and there should be a trap thread tbh

or yeah i made one but nobody is poastin in it

fuck you all


----------



## mali (Feb 22, 2016)

u think your threads dead, peep the unintellegent rap thread. 

that shit got cremated and scattered.


----------



## Jay. (Feb 22, 2016)

Link


----------



## creative (Feb 22, 2016)

Hey look, a producer that can't rap likes a heavily lyrically song.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 22, 2016)

Jesus Christ when the fuck is Blac Chyna going to grow the fuck up?

Kylie is up right now and isn't sweating you, stop trying to undermine her publicly every time she does something.

You're dating the fucking Kardashian outcast just to try and make Kylie mad, Kylie gets a cooking show (which she's wanted for a while) and now you start an instagram page called cooking with chyna 

You have a fucking kid holy shit stop acting like one


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 22, 2016)

Nah, trap stays in here. Fuck y'all


----------



## The World (Feb 23, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWeVC0K17Ok[/YOUTUBE]

if i saw em on the streets i'd join them and do some crazy foolish footwork of my own


----------



## The World (Feb 23, 2016)

damn gesy why so savage


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 23, 2016)

T.I. is roc nation now and part owner of tidal. had a show streaming for everyone for free yesterday man it was lit a bunch of artists came out. dude's catalog is very potent 

stream quality was amazing throughout. i'm considering subscribing to tidal cause they be having these shits all the time. its starting to look like value for money tbh.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 23, 2016)

Is tidal really worth it tho for the top stream quality, PB? 

Yeezy dropped his album on there and I can't be bothered to search it to listen elsewhere tbh. It's cheap option isn't much on Spotify or deezer so I'm only considering the 'value for money' on the top stream quality and it's current content compared to the rest.


----------



## Jay. (Feb 23, 2016)

Tidal is quality bro. Even the music on tidal sounds better on tidal than on any other streaming site.

The design is also dope.

I really think tidal should be considered by more people.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 23, 2016)

yeah i think i'm gonna bite the bullet cause they be having extra content from artists like shows and shit. not to mention the exclusives they are locking. quality seems top notch too. 

i got apple music cause i been into apple's ecosystem for a minute via phone and computer but i think i'm getting tidal too. its money that gon go on dumb shit like fast food anyway so.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 23, 2016)

Classic T.I. brehs 

[YOUTUBE]n48RyNTHyz0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]knbeqPIZFcI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jay. (Feb 23, 2016)

the quality is insane. like that livestream from yeezy season 3

what the fuck
how can you stream in hd like that?

jayz put some serious money in this thing tbh


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 23, 2016)

Tidal better not be linking with shitty Dre Beatz in future


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 23, 2016)

TLOP is great idk what some people are bitchin about. My new Kanye rankings after listening several times:

1. Late Registration 
2. Graduation 
3. TLOP
4. 808's and Heartbreak
5. My Beautiful Dark Twisted Fantasy
6. Yeezus


----------



## Chocochip (Feb 23, 2016)

808s was the WOAT album. awful shit, need a vaginal heart for that shit to make any sense.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 23, 2016)

Suzuku said:


> I was typing from my phone I knew I was forgetting but I was in a rush. *I'd slot CD between TLOP and 808s.*


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 23, 2016)

Just because it was his first album doesn't mean it automatically gets in my top 3. It was bloated with a lot of tracks that never hit with me. LR is bloated also but I like nearly every song on it.


----------



## Jay. (Feb 23, 2016)

Chocochip said:


> 808s was the WOAT album. awful shit, need a vaginal heart for that shit to make any sense.



WHAT. THE. ACTUAL. FUCK.


i mean i get it. autotune is not erryone's shit

but the album has a great vibe going on and was back in the day a revolution



yeezus was worse cause it basically had no real concept. just random songs stuck together.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 23, 2016)

Yeezus was dope as hell


----------



## Jay. (Feb 23, 2016)

fun to listen but overall a clusterfuck

just comparing album concepts

mbdtf, cd, 80s, lr, tlop and grad were all better imho

but i will relisten yeezus again while sober


----------



## mali (Feb 23, 2016)

yeezus had a pretty coherent soundscape.

is it just me or are ppl sleeping on purple reign?


----------



## Sansa (Feb 23, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6NF_2mhLHO4[/YOUTUBE]

Young Thug must want the nail salon to get wet up


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 23, 2016)

I'm not. 

I SEE YA LOYALTY PAYIN OFF

SALUTE

I SEE YA GRIND BEEN PAYIN OFF

SALUTE

I SEE THE DOPE BEEN PAYIN OFF

SALUTE

I SEE THE PLUG BEEN PAYIN OFF

SALUTE


----------



## Jay. (Feb 23, 2016)

sums up all my thoughts on kanye


i am listening to purple reign as we speak and in abudance is dope as fuck


----------



## mali (Feb 23, 2016)

>the ku klux klan and the streets with me


----------



## Ruse (Feb 23, 2016)

Evol is dope

Fly shit only


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 23, 2016)

Mali said:


> >the ku klux klan and the streets with me


Somethin real exotic love to sleep wit me


----------



## mali (Feb 23, 2016)

never forget is besto tbh


----------



## creative (Feb 23, 2016)

I want to give evol but I hated purple reign so much that I don't wanna hear his shit moving forward for a while. I might give it a chance after pusha T drops the rest of his album from that movie he starred in last year.


----------



## mali (Feb 23, 2016)

still dont know who was ghost writing for og maco on this one

[YOUTUBE]71ACkNMVSLI[/YOUTUBE]

too fire


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 23, 2016)

Mali said:


> still dont know who was ghost writing for og maco on this one
> 
> [YOUTUBE]71ACkNMVSLI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> too fire



nah bruh. he got joints, its wild crazy like he said on his twitter he got known for the dumbest songs he ever made, and he records based on his mood. he got an ep where you can see he can rap its called "og maco ep".


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 23, 2016)

Finally off my TLOP high, this is how I would rank the albums

MBDTF

Late Registration 
The Life of Pablo
The College Dropout

Graduation
808s & Heartbreak

Yeezus

Yeezus is still my least favorite, but I still like it. 7/7

If I could combine all the best tracks from LR and CD it'd be above TLOP

TLOP has 2 of my favorite Ye songs though.

Ultralight Beam
Devil in a New Dress
Family Business 
All of the Lights
Father Stretch My Hands Pt. 1
Street Lights
Spaceships
We Major
Black Skinhead
Can't Tell Me Nothin
Flashing Lights

Bout to make a playlist 



Chocochip said:


> 808s was the WOAT album. awful shit, need a vaginal heart for that shit to make any sense.



you don't derserve to talk about Ye smh


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 23, 2016)

creative said:


> I want to give evol but I hated purple reign so much that I don't wanna hear his shit moving forward for a while.



how can anyone hate this?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=isU7n-XNSbA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## scerpers (Feb 23, 2016)

settle down with ye, alright


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 23, 2016)

Also what up PB, been a while

Tidal has hella exclusives and their quality is better than any other streaming service. The only thing is the price.


----------



## mali (Feb 23, 2016)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> nah bruh. he got joints, its wild crazy like he said on his twitter he got known for the dumbest songs he ever made, and he records based on his mood. he got an ep where you can see he can rap its called "og maco ep".



word? i know he got bangers but i never thought he'd be sayin some shit with substance and bars. imma check it.


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 23, 2016)

Purple Reign wasn't bad at all smh. But Evol >> PR

The thing with Future is he's dropped like 4 projects in a row with Metro Boomin' production. He shoulda kept switching it up.

Still waitin on that Ape Shit with Mike Will and the Beast Mode 2 with Zaytoven.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 23, 2016)

Mali said:


> word? i know he got bangers but i never thought he'd be sayin some shit with substance and bars. imma check it.



well i meant he can rap as in similies and multis, substance wise "riot" is probably the best song i've heard from him. though chances are for most people only familiar with "fuckem3x" or "u guessed it" would still be surprised if they hear the tape



Super Mike said:


> Purple Reign wasn't bad at all smh. But Evol >> PR
> 
> The thing with Future is he's dropped like 4 projects in a row with Metro Boomin' production. He shoulda kept switching it up.
> 
> Still waitin on that Ape Shit with Mike Will and the Beast Mode 2 with Zaytoven.



been waiting on ape shit for a minute


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 24, 2016)

Kanye is a genius


----------



## Cronos (Feb 24, 2016)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> how can anyone hate this?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=isU7n-XNSbA[/YOUTUBE]



idk man, love him


----------



## Jay. (Feb 24, 2016)

you guys pumpin evol and shit imma check it out today

negging all of you if it ain't fire


----------



## mali (Feb 24, 2016)

evol better than pr but it just seemed like pr got skipped cause of evol dropping right after.


----------



## Jay. (Feb 24, 2016)

Suzuku said:


> Kanye is a genius



I cried


also
Link



Starting to listen to evol now


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 24, 2016)

Long time no see, what's everyone up to? 

Still need to check out TLOP. Only heard a few songs but I'm hearing it's pretty good.


----------



## mali (Feb 24, 2016)

bruh im dead lol.


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 24, 2016)

I'm listening to Late Registration again. This is without a doubt his best album hands down imo.  The way he's socially conscious while delivering great beats and bars just cannot be touched.


----------



## Jay. (Feb 24, 2016)

LR has Drive Slow.

That song is just surreal

The beat gets me every time.


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 24, 2016)

BUT I STILL DROVE 30 HOURS TO YOU


----------



## Cronos (Feb 24, 2016)

Jay. said:


> you guys pumpin evol and shit imma check it out today
> 
> negging all of you if it ain't fire



fuck you i love that shit, it's no ds2 but it's damn good


----------



## Chocochip (Feb 24, 2016)

J.Cole did it better with Dreams.


----------



## Chocochip (Feb 24, 2016)

My list
LR
MBDTF
CD
Graduation
Yeezus
WTT
TLOP (listen to four songs only though)
Shit
shit
even more shit
808s


----------



## Jay. (Feb 24, 2016)

EVOL IS 











Chocochip said:


> My list
> LR
> MBDTF
> CD
> ...


----------



## Cronos (Feb 24, 2016)

Link removed


----------



## Chocochip (Feb 24, 2016)

Best song on that album might be Coldest Winter which he just ripped and the original is much better.

[YOUTUBE]BtHjY3K5g1E[/YOUTUBE]

A lot of Kanye's "genius" is to find good songs and kinda give a rap flavor to them.


----------



## Chocochip (Feb 24, 2016)

Yeezus was a lazy ass album too btw. So was 808s, both took advantage of sounds from other genres and made generic ass songs that were turrible.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jay. (Feb 24, 2016)

>not knowing the story behind coldest winter


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 24, 2016)

Cronos said:


> Link removed


Yes. YES. *YES*.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 24, 2016)

lol went from getting albums every other year from rappers to getting 2+ annually.


----------



## Jay. (Feb 24, 2016)

Last time he dropped two albums in a year he got snubbed at the grammies



don't let this shit repeat ye


----------



## Cronos (Feb 24, 2016)

Chocochip said:


> Yeezus was a lazy ass album too btw. So was 808s, both took advantage of sounds from other genres and made generic ass songs that were turrible.



808s was a lazy album ? are you retarded ?


----------



## Jay. (Feb 24, 2016)

80s is full of soul and love. Every song of that album was like a piece of Kayne's heart.

When I heard coldest winter I was touched cause he explained why he wrote it. He almost broke down on stage


----------



## Cronos (Feb 24, 2016)

808s is one of my favourite albums of his just because of the amount of heart and soul he poured into that album

and people going on and calling it lazy ? holy shit


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 24, 2016)

MBDTF
LR
CD
Grad
WTT
TLOP 
808s
Yeezus

Just listened to TLOP and yeah I stick by that, expected more.


----------



## Ruse (Feb 24, 2016)

Chocochip said:


> My list
> LR
> MBDTF
> CD
> ...



The hate for 808s


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 24, 2016)

LR
CD
MBDTF
TLOP
Grad
808
Yeezus


----------



## Chocochip (Feb 24, 2016)

"Heart and soul" nah. 

His mom passing away is sad, but it didn't do shit for his music. 

808s was a lot of recreating songs in a worse manner. 

Touch the sky was graduation right? That shit prolly did a better job with curtis mayfields move on up song.


----------



## mali (Feb 24, 2016)

idk why yall dont fuck with yeezus like that


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 24, 2016)

Chocochip said:


> "Heart and soul" nah.
> 
> His mom passing away is sad, but it didn't do shit for his music.
> 
> ...



Touch the sky was Late Registration


----------



## Chocochip (Feb 24, 2016)

Mali said:


> idk why yall dont fuck with yeezus like that



[YOUTUBE]Vns-81egipQ[/YOUTUBE]

I don't agree with this guy too often, more a 50/50, but he kinda views Kanye like I do. Don't care for his humor though.

Also, I'm not some turd that hates to be a part of some mold, I think MBDTF was really really good. It grew on me too, took me while.

Like, the four songs I heard from TLOP seemed like a shitload of biting flows and saying nothing new.


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 24, 2016)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Long time no see, what's everyone up to?
> 
> Still need to check out TLOP. Only heard a few songs but I'm hearing it's pretty good.



lol



Cronos said:


> fuck you i love that shit, it's no ds2 but it's damn good



56 Nights >>>>



Chocochip said:


> Yeezus was a lazy ass album too btw. So was 808s, both took advantage of sounds from other genres and made generic ass songs that were turrible.



I could call Yeezus lazy. No way is 808s lazy


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 24, 2016)

omg that reversed Waves track


----------



## Mider T (Feb 24, 2016)

808s was trash, can't believe people are defending that piece of shit.


----------



## Chocochip (Feb 24, 2016)

Super Mike said:


> lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I mean....a well made, not lazy, album to me likes Madvillainy, Below the Heavens, GKMC, 2001 (like it more than The Chronic tbh), and etc.

I don't even mind shit that was written on a fly, as tbh most 90s classic albums were all written in weeks if not days.

But...808s. Idk man.

Heartless was horrible song
 Love Lockdown was horrible 
Say you Will was like three minutes too long
Coldest Winter was a rip
See you in my nightmares...LOL stop shallow ass track
paranoid sounds like a workout track from the 80s (one of the better songs tbh)
Amazing is another shit song
Robocop -> wtf is shit even suppose to do? He's talking about some imaginary girl with lyricism that seems like One Direction wrote
Street Lights = great song high, can't care for it sober 
Bad News - can't care for this song, the autotune is alright though.
Welcome to Heartbreak - pretty much who Kanye is or who he portrays to be in a nutshell, can't say it's a bad song. Alright, but I'm not out here to listen to this shit.


Did I miss a track? I mean do you actually go back to listen to any of these songs? They aged horribly too. This album was a big album that had me thinking, "Nah fuck critics, I ain't fucking with this shit." Had a lot of friends at school telling me I didn't "get it" or some shit...the fuck am I suppose to get? That he's insecure, loves everybody but hates everybody, goes through heartbreak? Yeah I can get all of teen angst out of Linkin Park, shit Kanye does here is nothing special.


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 24, 2016)

Choco and Mider = They


----------



## Chocochip (Feb 24, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]Y7O0rBGSqjI[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]1An2pjS4mKE[/YOUTUBE]




What begins as an unguarded train of thought slowly can become an addiction to the slumber of disconnection. - That's lyricism no matter who you are, will relate to, and they do it so effortlessly.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]XhtIIyvivSw[/YOUTUBE]




These are the type of sounds Kanye is trying to dabble in and failing to achieve. He tries to go for some ethereal/dream-pop/contemporary/darkish vibe in his own way, but it doesn't come out well.

EDIT

This one song really shows the quality difference between SoSB's sound and 808s or Yeezus.

*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE]vt-SNwyxsBM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sansa (Feb 24, 2016)

Keep the blade with me when I go to check a bitch

Ain't no tellin


----------



## Sansa (Feb 24, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IYoTXEi4t1o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 25, 2016)

Choco mad he didn't come up with the idea for 808s first


----------



## Chocochip (Feb 25, 2016)

Suzuku said:


> Choco mad he didn't come up with the idea for 808s first



Kanye sounds like he hates the world and contemplates suicide, nah money isn't life with that type of sacrifice.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 25, 2016)

Super Mike said:


> 56 Nights >>>>



my mind changes every week on which one is the best, 56 nights or monster, to this day.

and 808s was nice to me, never understood why some people are so against it


----------



## Jay. (Feb 25, 2016)

I read all your posts even the long ass one and I still can't understand the hate for 80s


You don't have to like it but calling it lazy?

Choco man what the fuck


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 25, 2016)

Eh if the man dislikes 808, let him.

Subjectivity ppl.


----------



## Jay. (Feb 25, 2016)

Disliking no problem. But objectively tht album is not lazy at all 

Only kanye album that could be somehow considered lazy is yeezus. If any album. And yeezus is not even lazy.


----------



## Chocochip (Feb 25, 2016)

I think repeating mediocre lyrics on a bunch of mediocre tracks makes a lazy album. The thing is like 11-12 tracks. Just to listen to 808s all,the way,through again. Doubt you could.


----------



## Cronos (Feb 25, 2016)

I could and am because I can empathise


----------



## Chocochip (Feb 25, 2016)

You would love Linkin Park if you love 808s...probably Nickeback. If you take away all desire to listen to pleasing music for teen angst music riddled with honesty that isn't particularly impressive, go for those two bands.


----------



## The World (Feb 25, 2016)

the fuck? no correlation whatsoever

chill bruh


----------



## Parallax (Feb 25, 2016)

Lmao choco be wylin out

808s does suck tho


----------



## Sansa (Feb 25, 2016)

Father...

If young metro don't trust ya

I'm gon' shoot ya


----------



## Chocochip (Feb 25, 2016)

Parallax said:


> Lmao choco be wylin out
> 
> 808s does suck tho



Para, I know I am a frequent produce of TLDR content, but isn't the analysis for  each song pretty much spot on? It's not like I am just generalizing this shit, I'm going song for song.

EDIT

"Bout the baddest girl I ever seen
Straight up out a movie scene
Who knew she was a drama queen
That a turn my life to Stephen King
Up late night like she on patrol
Checking everything like I'm on parole
I told her some things she don't need to know
She never let it go
Ok, Ok, Ok, Ok
You will never stop it now
You never stop it now...."

[YOUTUBE]MQxJjUpnDUw[/YOUTUBE]

Was this ghostwritten by pre-teen Bieber? What the fuck do you all see in this shit?

EDIT EDIT

Also, I'm not some lyrical-miracle dude, I enjoy ignant shit or simple shit that floats, but this is some Bieber-shit, softer than Lil Wayne's Lollipop or prom queen shit.

EDIT EDIT EDIT

What a non-bitchmade song about love that floats on good production and simple lyrics sounds like

[YOUTUBE]peChXys7FcY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vault (Feb 25, 2016)

I didn't know Choco was such a fan of School of Seven Bells


----------



## Chocochip (Feb 25, 2016)

Vault said:


> I didn't know Choco was such a fan of School of Seven Bells



Only like five tracks in their first album. A lot more misses in than hits. Kanye >>>>> SoSB in terms of overall art to me, but SoSB when they do it right, do it really right. Half Asleep is an amazing song, production/lyrics-wise. Simple and sophisticated, lyrics float and add to the natural ethereal/dream-pop sonic quality, shit sounds like something God decided to bless us with. 
Kanye's 808 though, nah nah nah nah nah nah nah nah nah nah fuck that. I'm sorry, I can abstract my sorrows and respect towards his mother's unfortunate passing from the subsequent work and recognize 808s was turrible.


----------



## creative (Feb 25, 2016)

yeah, did what I could to listen to purple reign. fuck that mixtape. funny some tracks on Evol still borrow alot of synth from it but ehh, I guess I'm a trapped hipster. Xanny family and lili haiti baby giving me made life on this Evol Album do bruh


----------



## Chocochip (Feb 25, 2016)

Jay. said:


> WHAT. THE. ACTUAL. FUCK.
> 
> 
> *i mean i get it. autotune is not erryone's shit*
> ...



Also, I fucking hate this assumption that 

a) You get why I dislike this shit album, no you fucking don't

b)it must be the autotune isn't for everybody for me hating it right, you think I hate Daft Punk? 
Autotune isn't the problem here, although it is terribly utilized 

c) "revolution" Lil Wayne's soft ass Carter III was a "revolution" too, and although some of the tracks were good, the actual "revolutionary" tracks on that album were horseshit. A different sound that ends up selling well with mainstream can me good things, can be shit things.

All subjective at the end of the day, my opinion is piss in the wind I get it, but 808 is a *HORRIBLE* album imo, all spectrum.


----------



## mali (Feb 25, 2016)

Choa said:


> Father...
> 
> If young metro don't trust ya
> 
> I'm gon' shoot ya


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 25, 2016)

Ofcourse she's right

And yes she does think the same but she can't throw shade like that anymore because what she says hold weight now.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 25, 2016)

Yo

Who has the hook up on Father stretch my hands with the young metro bit?

I'm not signing up for Tidal just for this shit


----------



## Sansa (Feb 25, 2016)

Father stretch my hands is fire apart from the first 4 lines where he talks about anal bleaching


----------



## mali (Feb 25, 2016)

yh that shit caught me off guard real quick


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 25, 2016)

Chocochip said:


> I think repeating mediocre lyrics on a bunch of mediocre tracks makes a lazy album. The thing is like 11-12 tracks. Just to listen to 808s all,the way,through again. Doubt you could.



how do you say this and say you like trap


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 25, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tH4hzxDciyc[/YOUTUBE]

riding to this shit at night is a movie brehs


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 25, 2016)

You mean I'm Up? That shit was highkey meh

No where near SS2


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 25, 2016)

yeah i'm up and nah its not meh fam, its a slow burner tho. needs a couple spins. personally rank it below barter 6 and above slime season 2. only skippable joint for me is "my boys".

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KO6ARTvm3po[/youtube]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ukjoK4nQpL4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=34E26BUOhb0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 25, 2016)

i have never got young thug's appeal.


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 25, 2016)

similar to Future's tbh. He flows over beats really well, and has an interesting 'singing' voice. And his shit is catchy as fuck


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]8ENpRYyoQ1M[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]yIlAg1VsWPk[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]aeIN1-_MQdU[/YOUTUBE]

[youtube]RAzzv6Ks9nc[/youtube]


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 25, 2016)

He's basically like a way better post-Carter 3 Wayne


----------



## Chocochip (Feb 25, 2016)

Carter 3 was the start of the downfall, erbody here knew so.


----------



## Kuya (Feb 26, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]eEQJzeOqYlI[/YOUTUBE]

E-40 top 25 ALL-TIME


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 26, 2016)

Suzuku said:


> i have never got young thug's appeal.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tz6OUIjtM6E[/YOUTUBE]

this set is incredible:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGvcded8iL4[/YOUTUBE]

kanye and plenty others can only wish to have access to the multitude of flows thug has hence why him and a lot of people lowkey riding thugger's wave. dude floats on any beat. comes up with amazingly catchy melodies and is, imo, the most interesting artist out right now.

he may not be doing numbers like future but he def second or there abouts in these streets right now.




*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-QxSh19nDI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PBmQnh4eS_w[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4l2e80vR0w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 26, 2016)

aight lemme change the pace to something more NYC

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VusA0pBk8IU[/YOUTUBE]

dave east is nice


----------



## Jay. (Feb 26, 2016)

Chocochip said:


> Also, I fucking hate this assumption that
> 
> a) You get why I dislike this shit album, no you fucking don't
> 
> ...



We need to smoke something these days Choco

You have no chill mate. You are too full of yourself and your opinion. We are all just sharing and discussing, You debatting like your life hangs on it 

80s is not a lazy album das all. You can think what you want about the album but saying it is lazy....bruh what ever if you think sampling songs and shit is lazy work go ahead and think that

Man you are an oversensitive brother


----------



## Sansa (Feb 26, 2016)

I just wanna feel liberated, I


----------



## Chocochip (Feb 26, 2016)

Jay. said:


> We need to smoke something these days Choco
> 
> You have no chill mate. You are too full of yourself and your opinion. We are all just sharing and discussing, You debatting like your life hangs on it
> 
> ...



Nobody continually disappoints me more than you. I said my opinions were subjective and piss in the wind. Furthermore, wasn't it your fuckhead hating on my opinion on the album?  copypasta your own shit, read it, and go unfuck yourself dude. Your dumbass assumption of assuming why I dislike/like shit is hilarious. Isn't this whole thread telling me why opinion being unworthy what got me to develop it, because you are fucking full of it? Damn the fuck is wrong with you?


----------



## Chocochip (Feb 26, 2016)

Smh, just cause my intolerance to illogical dumbassery is brought out by your dumbass, doesn't mean you're not the one telling me to fuck off first cause I hated 808s. What the fuck, more I think of it, people dumb as you do gove motivation to smoke.


----------



## mali (Feb 26, 2016)

@guys


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Feb 26, 2016)

Choco go blaze breh and chill with some nas or shit.


----------



## mali (Feb 26, 2016)

s/o to the track that made me a rap nerd~

[YOUTUBE]JaiG0U5WY7M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chocochip (Feb 26, 2016)

His hypocritical ass needs to be put in place.


----------



## mali (Feb 26, 2016)

when u flow so good u switch languages 

[YOUTUBE]lzU8gO82uPI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ruse (Feb 26, 2016)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tH4hzxDciyc[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> riding to this shit at night is a movie brehs



Bumping this heavy


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 26, 2016)

Choco bringing his toxic ass aggressive NBA thread vibes into the chill ass hip hop thread smh


----------



## mali (Feb 26, 2016)

thought it would be funny to watch a yt person cover formation 

cringed so hard i got anxiety issues now


----------



## Mikaveli (Feb 26, 2016)

Only good thing that came out of white people covering Formation is the #TrapCover tag on twitter


----------



## mali (Feb 26, 2016)

yh that shit was lit


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## Jay. (Feb 27, 2016)

Best console ever


----------



## Sansa (Feb 27, 2016)

6ix Dad on twitter being a savage again


> Norm Kelly ‏@norm  15h15 hours ago
> Drinking this weekend? Cool, just don't drive! In addition to going to jail, you'll lose Young Metro's trust. And you don't want that.


----------



## Sansa (Feb 28, 2016)

Black X6, Phantom

White X6, look like  a panda


----------



## The World (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## Cronos (Feb 28, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]sO6DxYzB5ZE[/YOUTUBE]


drake dropping in on a section show where tickets were 11 quid

spitting lyrics to section boyz tunes

real

lit


----------



## mali (Feb 28, 2016)

im not feelin this londonxtoronto shit

mr lee voice: _they not like us _


----------



## Ruse (Feb 28, 2016)

Cronos said:


> [YOUTUBE]sO6DxYzB5ZE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> drake dropping in on a section show where tickets were 11 quid
> ...


----------



## Cronos (Feb 28, 2016)

i loved their energy


----------



## LayZ (Feb 29, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]8ZTcta21Dh0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kuya (Mar 1, 2016)

this cover though 

[YOUTUBE]6iC4EZcZZ4M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mali (Mar 2, 2016)

u guys still death grips or nah.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 2, 2016)

never listened to them


----------



## Sansa (Mar 2, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FF7z5AhLXrE[/YOUTUBE]

Oh man the war in chiraq is my guilty pleasure

This is my favourite recent war in chiraq video, I've watched it like 5 times, shit's hilarious


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 3, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]oCd6SQ67k-Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jay. (Mar 3, 2016)

Nastyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Jay. (Mar 3, 2016)

When Tyler drops a video, my porn can wait


----------



## Sansa (Mar 3, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> [YOUTUBE]oCd6SQ67k-Y[/YOUTUBE]



T fucking Dollas 

I love Tyler so much

One good thing that came out of Cherry Bomb was his new flows, them shits is fire


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 3, 2016)

Jay. said:


> When Tyler drops a video, my porn can wait



I died when I read that


----------



## Sansa (Mar 3, 2016)

> Jason Dill4 minutes ago
> Rocky wants to be OF as bad as Drake wants to be BBK


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 3, 2016)

None of you are talking about the Kendrick EP that's about to drop???


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 3, 2016)

Isn't it dropping in August?

or is that the TDE project that was suppose to hit this week?

Edit: ayyy it's the latter


----------



## teddy (Mar 3, 2016)

Just waiting till i can stream it on spotify


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 3, 2016)

Thank me later

*Pics from the 8th episode.* (Kendrick's Untitled)


----------



## teddy (Mar 4, 2016)

I fuck with untitled 02


----------



## Jay. (Mar 4, 2016)

it's on spotify and I already have goosebumps


----------



## Magic (Mar 4, 2016)

track 7.... makes me think of 

[youtube]JNJJ-QkZ8cM[/youtube]

at least the start of it :x


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 4, 2016)

WATTBA


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 4, 2016)

untitled 02 is my shit


----------



## Jay. (Mar 4, 2016)

FUCK YEAH KENDRICK

AN ANTI WHITE ALBUM

I gett tpab vibez too from this shit


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 4, 2016)

ted. said:


> I fuck with untitled 02





Super Mike said:


> untitled 02 is my shit



yup, favorite track

I don't feel like this was anything to do Backflips over however, Just seem like some leftover tracks.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 4, 2016)

untitled 2 rides like a bitch


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Mar 4, 2016)

lmao i literally posted that without reading the thread and everybody fucking with untitled 2

good shit


----------



## God Movement (Mar 4, 2016)

mate, untitled 02 is a huge banger


----------



## Vault (Mar 4, 2016)

Still haven't had the time to spin this shit


----------



## Parallax (Mar 4, 2016)

Of course you don't


----------



## Parallax (Mar 4, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> yup, favorite track
> 
> I don't feel like this was anything to do Backflips over however, Just seem like some leftover tracks.



That's what this is, it's a b sides ep


----------



## Vault (Mar 4, 2016)

This nicca throwing me under the bus


----------



## Cronos (Mar 4, 2016)

I just can't stop bumping future


----------



## Ruse (Mar 4, 2016)

Cornrow Kenny blessing us


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 4, 2016)

Cronos said:


> I just can't stop bumping future



Desiigner is going to end his career soon.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 4, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Desiigner is going to end his career soon.



I like him but nah no way

also here's some fire for you guys

[YOUTUBE]yoxP-PbHbno[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 4, 2016)

Was that Nas on untitled 5 or am I trippin?


----------



## Jay. (Mar 4, 2016)

untitled 2


----------



## αce (Mar 4, 2016)

untitled 2 and 7
ma god


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 4, 2016)

Jay. said:


> FUCK YEAH KENDRICK
> 
> AN ANTI WHITE ALBUM
> 
> I gett tpab vibez too from this shit



all these tracks were cut from tpab


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 4, 2016)

also swizz beats son produced the 2nd half of untitled 7, he's 5


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 4, 2016)

Just heard the new tyler and kendrick shit today

fuck its a good day


----------



## Parallax (Mar 5, 2016)

I know people be saying untitled 2&7 are the best

But Untitled 1 is my favorite, dat bass


----------



## Magic (Mar 5, 2016)

Levitate levitate levitate


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Mar 5, 2016)

Damn people ride Kendrick way too hard. I can't listen to his shit till he stops making those weird voices and that faux Jazz shit he does. Pimp Pimp Horay? Like for real? Plus it's a lot more rambling than actual bars.

I was liking track 3 until those girls popped up with 'What does the indians say", what's the need for vocals like this? It was all over TPAB and it's not 
pleasing to the ears the female vocals he seems to love just don't work for me. I prefer track 3 style of Kendrick though he's his best when just spitting and not tryna do all the extra shit.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 5, 2016)

>people still hyping Kendrick 
>2016


----------



## Morglay (Mar 5, 2016)

Anybody got a link to the instrumental of track 5? Album was alright, quite liked the sound.


----------



## Fenrir (Mar 5, 2016)

untitled 02 and 05's beats are killer fam


----------



## Morglay (Mar 5, 2016)

Fenrir said:


> untitled 02 and 05's beats are killer fam



Too good, didn't give a shit about what he was actually sellin on either one.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 5, 2016)

ITT: people Young Metro wouldn't trust


----------



## Mider T (Mar 5, 2016)

LOL @ faux jazz.

Most of you here have never listened to jazz in your lives.


----------



## Vault (Mar 5, 2016)

Faux jazz yet you can't even name 5 jazz artists outside of Coltrane or Davis. Fuck outta here


----------



## Mider T (Mar 5, 2016)

Are you talking to me?


----------



## Vault (Mar 5, 2016)

No not you, you didn't say faux jazz first now did you


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 5, 2016)

Why did Kendrick not name shit?


----------



## Jay. (Mar 5, 2016)

cause a name would marginalize his art


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 5, 2016)

Kendrick edgy and fresh as always


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 5, 2016)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Kendrick edgy and fresh as always



dont put him in that box


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 5, 2016)

Vaulto when I listen to jazz I don't record who Im listening to fam 

I agree tho BigPoppa outta his depth


----------



## Morglay (Mar 5, 2016)

No but you remember the names of artists you like. Dolphy changed my attitude to music and made me want to learn the sax.


----------



## The World (Mar 5, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6IAQUsmbfM[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nglK_5lSZ-E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Mar 5, 2016)

The World said:


> just watched untitled 2 after watching straight out of compton
> 
> it's like west coast rap never died





Jay. said:


> I hear you bro


----------



## WhatADrag (Mar 5, 2016)

I'm not satisfied till we get Lamar/Cole album.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 5, 2016)

Word is, J.Cole's scared of being outclassed.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 5, 2016)

>Kendrick outclassing Cole


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sabw8tW-qe8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chocochip (Mar 6, 2016)

Kendrick is a god.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 6, 2016)

I'm still blown away at this EP


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 6, 2016)

It's all i've been listening to. (Even though it's the same four songs )


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 6, 2016)

Eh why bother getting Kendrick/Cole rivalry going brehs

There is none


----------



## Finalbeta (Mar 6, 2016)

This thread is awesome, never seen before


----------



## creative (Mar 6, 2016)

Kendricks new album is a plus from to pimp a butterfly. That's like, the one if the few positive, genuine critics I share for the this.


----------



## Chocochip (Mar 6, 2016)

Levitate.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 6, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bsFBTPN97PA[/YOUTUBE]
Classic.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 6, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]es1XbKsNyZ8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mali (Mar 6, 2016)

best thing earls ever done is put vince on hive


----------



## Vault (Mar 6, 2016)

> Tools hit like pool sticks, the way I cue shit
> If this was '88, I would have signed to Ruthless
> '94, would've had 'em walking down Death Row
> First is when the best go, hate is what the rest do
> ...



 

You aren't kidding, Staples spazzed


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 6, 2016)

> Kitten soft but in they songs be trapping hard as Jeezy


----------



## αce (Mar 6, 2016)

> >Kendrick outclassing Cole



they aren't even comparable. kendricks in a different solar system
i cant listen to a j cole album for more than 15 minutes
dude went south after his mixtapes



> LOL @ faux jazz.
> 
> Most of you here have never listened to jazz in your lives.




i read that guys comment and hes flat out retarded


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 6, 2016)

Forest Hills Drive was really good. I think he's back on the right track


----------



## Chocochip (Mar 6, 2016)

Super Mike said:


> Forest Hills Drive was *really good*. I think he's back on the right track


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 6, 2016)

you didn't like FHD?


----------



## Vault (Mar 6, 2016)

> Cole is better when he's simple with no pressure to do anything besides him.



Great shit Choco

This is his main weakness. His debut album he was obsessed with making a classic so much so he lost sight of what he was doing and we ended getting that album. After each listen that album got progressively worse and worse.


----------



## Chocochip (Mar 6, 2016)

Vault said:


> Great shit Choco
> 
> This is his main weakness. His debut album he was obsessed with making a classic so much so he lost sight of what he was doing and we ended getting that album. After each listen that album got progressively worse and worse.



His debut album was fucking horrible.

Born Sinner was on some Miami 2011 Lebron shit, persona was wack, and he was very uninteresting.

FHD was better, but the dude sounds damaged by fame.

[YOUTUBE]z_7t3H7tg70[/YOUTUBE]

Will he ever make a better song? Nope lol. This is obviously his peak.

EDIT

Lights Please really reminds me of my ex-ex man, all she did was fuck, act dumb as fuck, then fuck again.


----------



## Chocochip (Mar 6, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]k4-xa0gX-Og[/YOUTUBE]

This song 

Perfect description of middle school tbh, not even high school though.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 6, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]im-3yT-FqIw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 6, 2016)

Yo Choa, you're _this_ close to running my fade, fam.


----------



## RobbStark1 (Mar 7, 2016)

3001: A Laced Odyssey by based Flatbush Zombies drops on the 11th. Go check out their last album, BetterOffDEAD, if you haven't. Shit was fucking bananas.

[YOUTUBE]qpbLXGiANfE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mider T (Mar 7, 2016)

Somebody say bananas?


----------



## The World (Mar 7, 2016)

yeezy in a fight with a co founder of tidal?


----------



## The World (Mar 7, 2016)

of course britbong ukfags would underrate jcole album


----------



## Chocochip (Mar 7, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]E2xEfMyBtUg[/YOUTUBE]

Cole kinda went off here.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 7, 2016)

Would you cop


----------



## mali (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 7, 2016)

If you aren't in a 3rd world country and you're still rocking Filas in 2016 hold this L.


----------



## Vault (Mar 7, 2016)

Trash


----------



## Sansa (Mar 7, 2016)

They tried their hardest to rip off Jays without making it super obvious they ripped off Jays


----------



## mali (Mar 7, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> If you aren't in a 3rd world country and you're still rocking Filas in 2016 hold this L.



yh word they look like they poppin in the streets of mozambique


----------



## The World (Mar 7, 2016)

filas? they some bootleg mashup of nike and adidas?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 7, 2016)

Looks like nasty 90s b-ball shoes brehs 

Burn it 



> Mali said:
> 
> 
> > *yh word they look like they poppin in the streets of mozambique*



Savage


----------



## Sansa (Mar 7, 2016)

Imagine pulling up on a girl wearing those.

Imagine pulling up on a girl from New York wearing those.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 7, 2016)

Choa said:


> Imagine pulling up on a girl wearing those.
> 
> Imagine pulling up on a girl from New York wearing those.



A fair share of NY girls won't even look your way if your sneaker game isn't on point.


----------



## The World (Mar 7, 2016)

not just yo shoe game

everything you rockin got to be on point and straight homie


----------



## mali (Mar 7, 2016)

by on point he means timbs/foams with a northface jacket


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 7, 2016)

basically

ny fashion laughable lol


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 7, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]Jc3WF0xYwoQ[/YOUTUBE]

F.I.L.A.


----------



## The World (Mar 7, 2016)

Mikaveli said:


> basically
> 
> ny fashion laughable lol


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 7, 2016)

Mali said:


> by on point he means timbs/foams with a northface jacket



That's the best NY has to offer? Weak


----------



## The World (Mar 7, 2016)

man ain't mali's sweaty ass in a brazilian jungle right now?

the fuck he know bout dat ny fashion


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 7, 2016)

But he's saying NY the fila of the fashion world that's deep doe


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 7, 2016)

Mali said:


> by on point he means timbs/foams with a northface jacket



You're missing Camo/khaki Cargo pants btw


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 7, 2016)

How is Cali's fashion game brehs?


----------



## Sansa (Mar 7, 2016)

Speedy Jag. said:


> How is Cali's fashion game brehs?



Cali's fashion is A1 son



Mali said:


> by on point he means timbs/foams with a northface jacket



Timbs/Foams with some fucking baggy ass jeans, north face jacket with brown faux fur lining the hood.


----------



## Chocochip (Mar 7, 2016)

New York just copies S.Korea and Japan.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 7, 2016)

Mike's mad as fuck we don't wear burgundy pants and kaleidoscope shirts to the club  



Chocochip said:


> New York just copies S.Korea and Japan.



oooor it's the reverse


----------



## Sansa (Mar 7, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> burgundy pants and kaleidoscope shirts


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 7, 2016)

Gesy you been to Cali?

How's their game breh?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 7, 2016)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Gesy you been to Cali?
> 
> How's their game breh?



Never been but I imagine short pants, graphic tees w/ backwards cap.

For sneakers they wear Vans or Converses.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 7, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Never been but I imagine short pants, graphic tees w/ backwards cap.
> 
> For sneakers they wear Vans or Converses.



Don't forget skinnies and jordans/other fashionable high tops


----------



## Chocochip (Mar 7, 2016)

All of you are exposing yourselves as haters.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 7, 2016)

Everyone who has badmouthed Timbs here probably have a pair in their Closet. 

It is still a popular Brand .


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 7, 2016)

Nah Air Force Ones but no Timbs homie


----------



## Sansa (Mar 7, 2016)

Don't wear timbs and most likely never will tbh, I'm not a fan of boots in general.

Have you guys heard the tinfoil hat conspiracy theory of how Timberland is sneak dissing Blacks and started tying the shoelaces into a noose like figure to couple it with the Timberland logo to say they want to hang Blacks?



The shit people come up with


----------



## God (Mar 7, 2016)

And since when is Atlanta running fashion? Not everyone buys dresses for 8-year olds like Young Thug


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 7, 2016)

Lol at thinking Young Thug represents the city. The dude is a cross dresser


----------



## Sansa (Mar 7, 2016)

Isn't Atlanta notorious for almost every guy being "flexible" right now?


----------



## Vault (Mar 7, 2016)

Yeah isn't ATL dubbed Gaytl at the moment


----------



## Sansa (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## The World (Mar 7, 2016)

You can't have the ATL without them taking this L


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 7, 2016)

#Trendsetting


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 7, 2016)

Why am I just finding this? 

[YOUTUBE]XIqVCJWSoeE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mali (Mar 8, 2016)

rip

>knockin timbs

lmao.


----------



## God (Mar 8, 2016)

I agree Timbs are awful, but what the fuck do yall have against foamposites?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## Vault (Mar 8, 2016)

Nah fuck that


----------



## Sansa (Mar 8, 2016)

New York babies get a pair of timbs on their first birthday, regardless of gender.


----------



## creative (Mar 8, 2016)

Hey, gore-tex weren't a thing for the hood till like, 95... Buying a new pair of timb constructs right now for more than $200 is social suicide though.


----------



## mali (Mar 8, 2016)

i worked in construction for a bit and i clocked so many people that were lowkey acting like they had on timbs in photos when in fact they had these on.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 8, 2016)

lmao Timbs are like female handbags when it comes to people trying to be slick with cheap knockoffs.

Get caught with Lugz and you may never hear the end of it.


----------



## Vault (Mar 8, 2016)

Gesy you sound like you're speaking from experience


----------



## Sansa (Mar 8, 2016)

> Lugz



Just move to another state at that point


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 8, 2016)

Gesy have you got something to confess to us homie?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 8, 2016)

Vault said:


> Gesy you sound like you're speaking from experience



Not a personal one, I assure you.


----------



## mali (Mar 8, 2016)

facts my guy fucc outa here son!


----------



## Jay. (Mar 8, 2016)

didn't rocc timbs like since for 5 years or somethin

shit is out

yeezys is all i wear


----------



## The World (Mar 8, 2016)

how does yeezy's dick taste jay?

i hear when kim don't wanna slurp slurp you tag in


----------



## Sansa (Mar 8, 2016)

Mali said:


> facts my guy fucc outa here son!



Dead ass boi


----------



## creative (Mar 8, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> This brings to question, does steel toe still exist?



Fucking skeatchers affiliates have the nerve to call bootleg steeltoe "shell tech". Never again with that shit.


----------



## Jay. (Mar 9, 2016)

THIS IS A ULTRALIGHT BEAM THIS IS A ULTRALIGHT BEAM


THIS IS A GOD DREAM

THIS IS EVERYTHING


----------



## The World (Mar 9, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qQ32JLs92c[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZmkEq5mnp7g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jay. (Mar 9, 2016)

lmao how you getting bodied like that in a club


----------



## Vault (Mar 9, 2016)

Wait he bought Beanie a Lamborghini for his birthday doe. It can't be Segals team surely


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 9, 2016)

Kat is on drugs


----------



## Sansa (Mar 9, 2016)

He's on that alien blue kush


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 9, 2016)

Black on black violence needs to stop brehs


----------



## Chocochip (Mar 9, 2016)

Gonna see Future, Fetty Wap, Earl, Rae sremmurd, and etc. at Buku Fest this week


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 9, 2016)

Anyone hear how nude photos of Kim K. is sparking a huge debate on feminism? 



Chocochip said:


> Gonna see Future, Fetty Wap, Earl, Rae sremmurd, and etc. at Buku Fest this week



I'm jealous, sounds like a really fun time.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 9, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Anyone hear how nude photos of Kim K. is sparking a huge debate on feminism?
> 
> .


What's being said?

Because modern feminism is largely a fucking joke because most modern feminists are just tumblrinas who don't actually understand what feminism is or what it's all about.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 9, 2016)

Choa said:


> What's being said?
> 
> Because modern feminism is largely a fucking joke because most modern feminists are just tumblrinas who don't actually understand what feminism is or what it's all about.



What I'm getting from it is that one side believe women should be happy with their female form, and Bad mouthing Kim and calling her an unfit mother for "celebrating" her's is slut shaming. The other side is disputing people like kim are making it tough for women to be respected as anything other than pieces of meat.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 9, 2016)

On one hand, Kim is a mother and that's not behaviour you'd expect from from someone who has two kids, and on the other hand it's her body and she thinks it's nice so she shows it off and you can't really fault her for that.

I find it hilarious how they're so quick to say people like Kim are the reason why women have a tough time being respected as actual people, but the same people will comment "Yaaaassss" under posts like those when it's Amberrose or Blac Chyna making them. And defend Amberrose when she goes on self dubbed "slut walks". 

Both sides are right to some extent; Kim should be able to celebrate her womanly form (within certain boundaries since she's now a mother of 2) but at the same time she's indirectly fueling misogynistic views like women are only good for their bodies by doing that in such a way. 

But at the same time there seems to be an issue whenever a woman shows any sort of skin or shows off her womanly features.  When Game had instagram going wild with that picture he posted in his boxers, he got nothing but praise but when Kim does this she gets harped on. People just refuse to hold men to the same standards that they hold women.

The problem with the way women are seen in society goes much deeper than the occasional nude selfie also, it's a cultural problem that has been perpetuated for centuries.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 9, 2016)

Chocochip said:


> Gonna see Future, Fetty Wap, Earl, Rae sremmurd, and etc. at Buku Fest this week



Buku is dope


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 9, 2016)

Makes you look "street" and about "that life"


----------



## God (Mar 9, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]02w8N-sdYRY[/YOUTUBE]

The wordplay on this song is fucking 

Goddamn.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 10, 2016)

stupid people were always getting caught because they were stupid tbh. this isnt even really new


----------



## Mider T (Mar 10, 2016)

He says the money is fake.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 10, 2016)

He pretty much _has_ too 

You can google atleast 10 images of 50 playing with _fake_ money.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 10, 2016)

You can have money and be 'bankrupt' bro.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 10, 2016)

Mikaveli said:


> You can have money and be 'bankrupt' bro.



Yeah I know that, rich people's bankruptcy isn't the same as common folk's bankruptcy but that's not the point.

The court is investigating him because he keeps posing with stacks on stacks of money and an independent appraiser valued his assets at like 60m or something.

And having fake money is federal offence too.


----------



## mali (Mar 10, 2016)

kat williams too old to be trying pills smh.


----------



## Chocochip (Mar 11, 2016)

50 reminds me of the Bluth family from Arrested Development.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 11, 2016)

:sleepy


----------



## God (Mar 11, 2016)

bbq sauce said:


> bumping this right now, came to post about it.



I'm mad Ascension wasn't longer.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 12, 2016)

Only people who say things like "YAAAAAAAS, BITCH" fuck with Nicki.

But no, she's not claimed with pride in NY.


----------



## God (Mar 13, 2016)

My sister loves Nicki Minaj 
This fine ass chick that hit on me in high school loves Nicki


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 13, 2016)

I remember "Beam Me Up Scotty" being dope though. Too bad she sold out, She may have been more respectable if she went a different direction.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 13, 2016)

Stopped respecting Nicki when she decided to be Meek Mill's mother


----------



## God (Mar 13, 2016)

I was about to say that.

I mean, she _chose to date Meek_. That pretty much says everything you need to know.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 13, 2016)

I don't know if Drake genuinely liked Nicki or just wanted to make that ass quake.

I don't think Nicki is much of a person to tell your mother about based on how she conducts herself on social media and in person alongside the content of her songs, but she could be someone else completely in private.

Although I highly doubt that seeing as she's willingly dating twitter fingers.

 As much as I stan Drake, if he genuinely liked her, that's an L.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 13, 2016)

I know thirsting when I see it, I practically have a PhD in the art.


----------



## God (Mar 13, 2016)

But Drake does that with every other girl he meets. He catches feelings for strippers


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 13, 2016)

Yeah, that takes up most of his lyrical material.


----------



## God (Mar 13, 2016)

I dont think I've heard a single Drake song that doesn't allude to some unnamed female. It's why I dont consider him a good rapper.


----------



## Vault (Mar 14, 2016)

Finally got to untitled unmastered, late as fuck i know but untitled 2 brehs


----------



## Vault (Mar 14, 2016)

I hadn't been able to listen to music for awhile now but im back breh, im back


----------



## Vault (Mar 14, 2016)

This album is fucking ill man  

That boy taking no losses


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 14, 2016)

>Leftover tracks being better than some of these dudes full length albums.


----------



## Vault (Mar 14, 2016)

Shits embarrassing isn't it?  

Im fucking with this album hard  

Reminds of when i listened to, To pimp the first time


----------



## Vault (Mar 14, 2016)

I love the funkiness of untitled 08 man  Shit just a feel good track through and through


----------



## Ruse (Mar 14, 2016)

untitled 05 been getting heavy play


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 15, 2016)

I wish 04 was a bit longer


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 16, 2016)

Views From the Six is dropping next month


----------



## God (Mar 16, 2016)

Yep. I'm pretty hype. That snippet he put out sounded pretty good.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 16, 2016)

Kendrick ahead of the game brehs


----------



## Sansa (Mar 16, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QjnEYK54-RI[/YOUTUBE]

Man CB 

You let me down, just let Karrueche live, she's over you.


----------



## God (Mar 16, 2016)

Choa srsly what do you have against Lamar


----------



## Sansa (Mar 16, 2016)

I don't buy into his hype, the majority of his fans are pretentious and obnoxious which indirectly makes me dislike him even more, and I just don't enjoy his music.

People parade him as some god of conscious rap or modern day 2pac but I honestly don't think he's better than Cole at conscious rap nor is he better than him at wordplay and lyricism. But those are my opinions.

Also, Guwop out in Septemeber


----------



## God (Mar 16, 2016)

I actually agree with you that Cole spits better than Kendrick. I also agree about his wordplay, it can be laughably bad a lot of times. Nevertheless his subject matter is usually on-point and that's kind of where he outshines Cole imo.

Still, I do see where you're coming from...


----------



## God (Mar 16, 2016)

> Yeah man
> I'm the mailman
> Can't you tell man?
> Goin postal



I like Kendrick as much as the next guy but let's be real here. Wordplay is not his strong suit. The boy is acclaimed for his powerful subject matter and conceptual creativity.

Also

>Cole world
>not forest hill

Cmon vaulto  no one called Cole the savior of shit.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 16, 2016)

>J.Cole spits better than kendrick

The fuck am I reading?


----------



## God (Mar 16, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> >J.Cole spits better than kendrick
> 
> The fuck am I reading?



How is this hard to believe?


----------



## The World (Mar 16, 2016)

smh take this L and lick that shit like a dog ass bitch


----------



## The World (Mar 16, 2016)

that was more directed at stars btw


----------



## Vault (Mar 16, 2016)

"Hey Cole heating up like left over lasagne."


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 16, 2016)

Cubey said:


> How is this hard to believe?



Because I find his flow and wordplay incredibly basic.

What would you say are his hardest tracks?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 16, 2016)

Also whys some peoples obsessed in getting J.Cole and Kendrick together brehs?


----------



## mali (Mar 16, 2016)

>kendricks lyricism and wordplay isn't all that

OD and a string of features say hi. dont get it twisted, just because he gets super conceptual every now and then don't mean he wont bar u to death boi!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 16, 2016)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Also whys some peoples obsessed in getting J.Cole and Kendrick together brehs?



Both are conscience lyricist who has found mainstream success.


----------



## God (Mar 16, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Because I find his flow and wordplay incredibly basic.
> 
> What would you say are his hardest tracks?



Lights Please, Fire Squad, Wet Dreams


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 16, 2016)

Mali said:


> >kendricks lyricism and wordplay isn't all that
> 
> OD and a string of features say hi. dont get it twisted, just because he gets super conceptual every now and then don't mean he wont bar u to death boi!



Can you see J.cole ending someone's career? What waves has J. made in the genre?

Dat Control verse still have rappers shook


----------



## mali (Mar 16, 2016)

cole peaked with that diamon bar in return of simba


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 16, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Both are conscience lyricist who has found mainstream success.



I don't see them joining unless they both agree on a subject strongly to collab. I get the impression they don't mix too much.


----------



## God (Mar 16, 2016)

Kendrick is honestly not that complex either tho.


----------



## mali (Mar 16, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]cwKDfb2pL7w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 16, 2016)

I remember back in the day listening to Talib Kweli, Mos Def, Pharaoh Monch and Black Star was meat and drink


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 16, 2016)

Levitate Levitate Levitate Levitate


----------



## Chocochip (Mar 17, 2016)

Obvious you guys never gave his body of work a fair shot. Wordplay decimates j cile


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 17, 2016)

why are y'all disrespecting kendrick like this?


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 17, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]WDYd0ifaXU4[/YOUTUBE]

Still Cole's best verse


----------



## Vault (Mar 17, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]1u9D8UBUa94[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 17, 2016)

Anyone here listens to Flatbush Zombies? I tend to not have an ear for them, but something tells me I should keep trying.


----------



## God (Mar 17, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Anyone here listens to Flatbush Zombies? I tend to not have an ear for them, but something tells me I should keep trying.



[YOUTUBE]ipEaZ2f1ak[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chocochip (Mar 17, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Anyone here listens to Flatbush Zombies? I tend to not have an ear for them, but something tells me I should keep trying.



Take a big ass bong rip, drop some eye drops, shower and put that music on full blast as you ride around your car smoking a blunt.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 17, 2016)

Jay. said:


> Lmao as if somebody here takes you seriously with your sakura set
> 
> I have been observing this shit
> 
> ...



You're the exact type of person I expect to stan for Kendrick so I'm not surprised.


----------



## Chocochip (Mar 17, 2016)

I've listened to literally every project Cole has ever released, and almost all feature tracks. I've listened to maybe 85%-95% of Kendricks work as opposed to 99% of Coles work...Cole doesn't touch Kendrick lol. Kendrick beats him in multi-syllable rhyming (although Cole rhyming whole sentences are cool, he can't rhyme within rhymes ss well as Kendrick), Kendrick destroys him on doublr/trippe entendres, Kendrick MURDERS him in versatility for flows AND hooks, Kendrick has way more insane word play, and etc. 

What's J.Cole's best song, Lights Please? Dreams? School Daze? Problems? This dude says nearly the same thing every track, he ran out of shit to say that he has to pour his heart out on tracks about losing his virginity and wacking it, shit is embarrassing. Go listen to Rigamortis, Look out for Detox, best rapper under 25, good kid, and etc. It's not a contest lol. Also Kendrick dropped three classic albums after dropping just raw shit as Kdot, can you name one classic album of Jcole? Nope. He has maybe a classic mixtape or two, that's all. Or even listen to his projects the heart pt 3. You just can't say shit tbh if you didnt give each rapper multiple spins.


----------



## God (Mar 17, 2016)

3 classics? Which one is the third? UU is not a classic.


----------



## Vault (Mar 17, 2016)

Section 80


----------



## Vault (Mar 17, 2016)

No way you can instantly call an album a classic though. It only came out like 2 weeks ago I swear  

Shit even illmatic wasn't heralded an instant classic, a lot of hindsight goes into these things


----------



## God (Mar 17, 2016)

That wasnt an album 

But yes, I agree that S80 is just as good as GKMC and TPAB.

This is probably my favorite Kendrick track, even though it was on Q's mixtape.

[YOUTUBE]0vcievHnzRw[/YOUTUBE]

The second guy bodies this shit.


----------



## Vault (Mar 17, 2016)

You're actually incorrect, because S80 was released independently as an album so he technically has 3 albums out  So yeah 3 classic projects


----------



## God (Mar 17, 2016)

Well played


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 17, 2016)

Section80 GKMC TPAB all classics

I really wanna hear this new Isaiah Rashad


----------



## God (Mar 17, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]wJcU6PTVSjI[/YOUTUBE]

Fuckkkkkk


----------



## mali (Mar 17, 2016)

i fucks with isaiahs emo shit 

[YOUTUBE]SkXFciUYjcA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tash (Mar 18, 2016)

Kendrick is pretty nice, I can't even call him overrated, he deserves the hype he gets.

In terms of his creativity, concepts, and lyricism... dude got the sauce.


----------



## Jay. (Mar 18, 2016)

Cubey said:


> [YOUTUBE]wJcU6PTVSjI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Fuckkkkkk


----------



## God (Mar 18, 2016)

AND I ROCK KENTUCKY BLUE ON THESE HOS


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 19, 2016)

i've had untitled unmastered on replay for 2 weeks. So good.


----------



## mali (Mar 19, 2016)

not a fan of flatbush zombies but this shit goes hard.

[YOUTUBE]E4SpMx5R9JQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 19, 2016)

they new album is skrate.


----------



## God (Mar 20, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]ySdRj0Apj98[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God (Mar 21, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]yL9bRzwk0Ds[/YOUTUBE]

This song is stupid as hell... But Goddamn this shit slaps. You already know what to expect from thug and Scott just adds onto it.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 21, 2016)

Both "artists" are garbage.


----------



## God (Mar 21, 2016)

Who said they were good artists?


----------



## creative (Mar 21, 2016)

I think bryson tiller is an enormous dickhead but I do believe he could do a great featurette with Frank ocean.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 21, 2016)

Cubey said:


> Who said they were good artists?



A number of people in this thread for starters.  Stand up guys.


----------



## Jay. (Mar 21, 2016)

Bryson Tiller is just epic. Gonna see him in a few days

I'm already giggling like a girl


----------



## mali (Mar 21, 2016)

Mider T said:


> A number of people in this thread for starters.  Stand up guys.



@ me next time u bitch


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 21, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]4iOH8V0KTVI[/YOUTUBE]

Wondagurl


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 21, 2016)

Cubey said:


> Who said they were good artists?



I fucks with Tugger.

I donno if I'd call him a good artist tho


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 21, 2016)

don't see how you can deny their artistry. At least in Thuggers case. Travis isn't very original


----------



## mali (Mar 21, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]AYyPXq_y-oc[/YOUTUBE]



> baby don't press charges, she know that I'm on the block


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 21, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]pCqbOp9-hd8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kuya (Mar 21, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]w0gwK-px1Bk[/YOUTUBE]

PND and Drizzy with that fire release today.

Produced by Noah 40 Shebib, so you know that track gonna be smooth.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Mar 21, 2016)

Best new rap act coming through

[YOUTUBE]9jkx03pnMtg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 21, 2016)

Mikaveli said:


> don't see how you can deny their artistry. At least in Thuggers case.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 22, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]-tvVjvo2lYo[/YOUTUBE]



"Oliver put me in the studio and said they need new hooks, new flows and bars and shit"

Nooooooooooo, Drake Nooooooooooo!


----------



## mali (Mar 22, 2016)

meek mill sittin somewhere with the "i told yall" face.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Mar 22, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]6jB7oMLb1l8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God (Mar 23, 2016)

It's about time drake was held accountable for this shit. His rabid fanbase is also annoying as hell.


----------



## Tash (Mar 23, 2016)

RIP Phife Dog.

Dude was an absolute beast with a mic and a pen. He will be missed.


----------



## illyana (Mar 23, 2016)

This saddens me, going to spin midnight marauders tonight


----------



## Vault (Mar 23, 2016)

Yeah midnight marauders is a must tonight


----------



## teddy (Mar 23, 2016)

R.I.P. Phife Dog


----------



## Parallax (Mar 23, 2016)

what a terrible loss

RIP Phife


----------



## The World (Mar 23, 2016)

RIP Phife


----------



## Ruse (Mar 23, 2016)

R.I.P Phife  



~Gesy~ said:


> [YOUTUBE]-tvVjvo2lYo[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Drake man


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 23, 2016)

45 years old, fucking hell. 

RIP Phife.. Bumping the Tribe classics tonight.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 23, 2016)

Cubey said:


> It's about time drake was held accountable for this shit. His rabid fanbase is also annoying as hell.


He's not going to be held accountable because a vast majority of people who listen to rap/hip-hop don't give a shit about things like ghost writers etc.

Drake puts out bangers all the time, until he stops no one's ever going to actually care.

I'm gonna support Drake until he starts putting out Tyga tier music.


----------



## mali (Mar 23, 2016)

r.i.p phife man

s/o to katt williams for gettin that ass whooped by a teen.


----------



## Tash (Mar 23, 2016)

Trillson Fisk said:
			
		

> Drake disrespects certain laws of hip-hop like pre-written freestyles & using ghostwriters & his fans don't care b/c they're pop music fans



Basically this.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 23, 2016)

Holy shit, it's Tash o:


----------



## Vault (Mar 23, 2016)

I bet the OBD looks hella different now huh


----------



## Sansa (Mar 23, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iL7C9qk0KxI[/YOUTUBE]

Damn son

Catching more Ls than Tyga


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 23, 2016)

Catching hands from a 14 year old

this L will be with him until he's 6 feet under


----------



## mali (Mar 23, 2016)

honestly not shocked. dude 40 somethin with the build of a midget crackhead, i dont see how else that fight couldve gone down.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 23, 2016)

But to throw a sucker punch and still lose the fight by allowing the child to have you in a chokehold?


----------



## Tash (Mar 23, 2016)

Parallax said:


> Holy shit, it's Tash o:



Sup bro.



Vault said:


> I bet the OBD looks hella different now huh



Yea lol


----------



## Sloan (Mar 23, 2016)

BOX OFFICE: DEADPOOL Continues To Exceed Expectations As It Passes $600 Million Worldwide.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 23, 2016)

Choa said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iL7C9qk0KxI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Damn son
> 
> Catching more Ls than Tyga



 sad little man.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Mar 23, 2016)

To be fair to Katt, he's got the build of a 4th grader, so technically, he was going up against someone a few grades higher.


----------



## God (Mar 23, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]mlRUnqPddXs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sansa (Mar 23, 2016)

Would Hotline Bling have won the grammy


----------



## Sansa (Mar 24, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aoeQPdFHxPU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jay. (Mar 24, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Catching hands from a 14 year old
> 
> this L will be with him until he's 6 feet under



breh the kid is 17


should rather fight to get out of middle shool than stomping the fuck out of grown ups


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 24, 2016)

It's understandable you'd think so..

Since 14 is about 22 in hood years.


----------



## Bilaal (Mar 24, 2016)

Hours away from Slime Season 3


----------



## God (Mar 24, 2016)

erictheking said:


> What did he say about Michael Jackson?



You never saw when he was spewing vitriol about mj on his special?

[YOUTUBE]ToXIrKntJrs[/YOUTUBE]

What goes around comes around, katt.


----------



## mali (Mar 24, 2016)

>ss3
>slay-z


----------



## Vault (Mar 24, 2016)

Yo Katt went hard in the fucking paint, damn. Yikes 

Karma is a bitch


----------



## God (Mar 24, 2016)

I guess the first beating didn't get through to him. Maybe this one finally taught him his lesson 

[YOUTUBE]ERFg9mjVsQI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 24, 2016)

I'm a sad Tribe fan brehs 

RIP 5 foot assassin


----------



## mali (Mar 25, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]6K02Ar3htj8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 25, 2016)

Cubey said:


> You never saw when he was spewing vitriol about mj on his special?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]ToXIrKntJrs[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> What goes around comes around, katt.



"If a mothafucka call you a crackhead for 20 years bitch you are smoking crack!"

Well Katt, this is like year 2 for you.


----------



## God (Mar 25, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]OmIH8Sua0Yw[/YOUTUBE]

Second verse


----------



## mali (Mar 25, 2016)

^the flow...


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 25, 2016)

THUGGA BABYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## mali (Mar 25, 2016)

thuggas shit slaps, fucc u mean


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 25, 2016)

It's "turn up" music, Choa.  It's the shit you have playing in the background in a car or getting hammered with friends-- not something you sit still listening to sober.

Atleast, that's the way I always saw it.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 25, 2016)

I mean I understand that but like, my point is is that it's really really bad.

Like I can't turn up to music that sounds like a cat getting dragged across a mile of broken glass on its stomach.

I can turn up to best friend cause that's actually hot but...

I love Chief Keef and I even fuck with most Lil B songs and they're rappers who most people would put on the same level as Young Thug, but they actually sound good to me so I don't know.


----------



## bbq sauce (Mar 25, 2016)

Cubey said:


> [YOUTUBE]OmIH8Sua0Yw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Second verse



Rugged man the legend.

Saw them do this live a few months back. shit is 9204830984 fire emojis, b.


----------



## God (Mar 25, 2016)

Yea RA spits fire.


----------



## mali (Mar 25, 2016)

how u fuck with mumble rap but can't get into the mumble melodic god that is lord thugga?

ye voice: HOW CHOA??


----------



## Sansa (Mar 25, 2016)

I don't know fam 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3aKQEQ2wxUo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God (Mar 25, 2016)

I really don't understand how you can ride futures wave, and not fuck with young thug. They're in practically the same lane.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 25, 2016)

Cause Future sounds good


----------



## mali (Mar 25, 2016)

peep the real king of the 6

[YOUTUBE]jxbYZRHwDXI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Mar 25, 2016)

as much as I hate Future his shit slaps


----------



## God (Mar 25, 2016)

Young thug and future are definitely more tolerable than Migos.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 25, 2016)

Choa said:


> Cause Future sounds good



CHICKEN WINGS AND FRIES

WE DON'T GO ON DATES


----------



## ItEndsHere (Mar 26, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_9tX4eHztY[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 26, 2016)

ItEndsHere said:


> [YOUTUBE]K_9tX4eHztY[/YOUTUBE]
> ​




rookie


----------



## Jay. (Mar 26, 2016)

[vimeo]130996077[/vimeo]                                        .






This shit is still fire up to date. 


I literally remove my clothes if I listen to this


----------



## Sansa (Mar 26, 2016)

ItEndsHere said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_9tX4eHztY[/YOUTUBE]
> ​



I listen to this one mainly for Weeknd's verse tbh


----------



## ItEndsHere (Mar 26, 2016)

Choa said:


> I listen to this one mainly for Weeknd's verse tbh



Indeed. I didn't think much of the song at first until the vid premiered on Mtv. Shit, I don't think much of Future's last album release.



Mikaveli said:


> rookie



Frigging NF<<<


----------



## Bilaal (Mar 27, 2016)

Cubey said:


> Young thug and future are definitely more tolerable than Migos.



Because only Quavo has any real talent


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 28, 2016)

You're wylin, Offset is the best spitter in Migosm Quavo just has the most appeal


----------



## Bilaal (Mar 28, 2016)

Offset is cool and all but imo Quavo is just as good with the bars, has way better quotables, and more charisma. He's more of a complete package than the other two (lol Takeoff)


----------



## Sansa (Mar 28, 2016)

PND did Kyrie Irving dirty


----------



## God (Mar 28, 2016)

What are you talking about, choa?


----------



## Sansa (Mar 28, 2016)

PND fucked Kehlani, posted a picture of their hands locked and captioned it: "I got the R&B singer back in my bed"
Apparently he pulled out of tomorrow's game with a broken heart.

My boy Kyrie looked like he really likes(d) her too.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RquRF1yEXGc[/YOUTUBE]
This is fire tho


----------



## Sansa (Mar 28, 2016)

She's fucking grimy my guy

The worst part about it, Drake and PND tracks are what Kyrie should be listening to right now


----------



## Sansa (Mar 28, 2016)

PND, why you had to do my boy like that 

Wearing his jersey and then fucking his girl on the low?

Kyrie just signed a fucking 90m contract and still got cheated on

NOBODY safe in these streets


----------



## God (Mar 28, 2016)

Smdhhh that's foul. And to cheat on Kyrie Irving with pnd of all people. S'why you can't be out here catching feelings these days.

But one good thing came out of this: she got exposed to the world for the thot she is.

Kyrie will bounce back, make mils and get a bad bitch. Kehlani however is stuck with FUCKBOINEXTDOOR.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 28, 2016)

Crazy to think Kehlani is only a year older than me though


----------



## God (Mar 28, 2016)

Kehlanis a year younger than me, I'll be the same age as pnd this June.

But yeah these hoes for everyone nowadays. Bitch played with a good dudes heart and broke it without an afterthought. Fuck kehlani for that.

Trust and believe, Hell will freeze over before you see that happen to me  Fuckin no.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 28, 2016)

Fuck that nice guy booshit


Kyrie's bouta join the pack


----------



## Sansa (Mar 28, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVkmtklTObc[/YOUTUBE]
She's a spice, ride pipe like bike, like Yokohama


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 29, 2016)

Kehlani tried to kill herself?


----------



## God (Mar 29, 2016)

Lmao. The only thing she can do to save face is try to get pity and distract everyone. You cheated, but that's not why you're suicidal. You're suicidal because you got exposed as pnd's whore in front of the world.



			
				Twitter said:
			
		

> "Let me undeactivate my Instagram and post my failed suicide attempt, so the world can forget I cheated" - Kehlani



that pretty much sums it up

This bitch is on some highschool shit


----------



## Vault (Mar 29, 2016)

Attempting to commit that seems to be the wave lately, with hoes.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 29, 2016)

These hoes ain't loyal


----------



## Sansa (Mar 29, 2016)

If you didn't cheat why would you try to kill yourself and why did you delete your instagram instantly?

Those are things that guilty people do when they're feeling ashamed of themselves.

Kehlani really is 20 years old.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 29, 2016)

meh, she's still in her child/teen phase. I won't judge her too much. Hopefully she learn from this going forward.

PND did both Kyrie and Kehlani dirty though. Most savage rapper in the 6.


----------



## Jay. (Mar 29, 2016)

Cubey said:


> Lmao. The only thing she can do to save face is try to get pity and distract everyone. You cheated, but that's not why you're suicidal. You're suicidal because you got exposed as pnd's whore in front of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or it's other reasons dumbfucks like you don't know or can relate about and the whole fuss just got her mind fucked on top and brought her to that miserable state

that bitch is just 20 and lived a life that would make you think she is 40


get off your high horse you are posting on a japanese cartoon forum


all you internet gangstas make me sick

i know you never encoured suicide irl and joke about it but get fucked for this post

the rest of you too i was too lazy to quote all of you wannabe tryhards


----------



## Sansa (Mar 29, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_jHlS59Dguc[/YOUTUBE]
Akademiks takes an L for this video

Kehlani left PND for Kyrie, thne PND took her back from Kyrie but he calls that simping

He must've had his girlfriend's ex take her from him before cause he sounds hella salty


----------



## Vault (Mar 29, 2016)

Seems hoes have found a new cheat code to life. Wherever you're getting dissed and everyone is shitting on you. Just attempt to commit that then the next day you're a heroine in their eyes again. Ronda did it, I swear Iggy done the same shit 

Shits ridiculous outchea


----------



## Morglay (Mar 29, 2016)

Not tryna white knight or any of that shit but at least pretend to have some tact.


----------



## Soca (Mar 29, 2016)

Been listening to Tinashe for a bit 

[YOUTUBE]zpdY6HtYVy0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sansa (Mar 29, 2016)

Don't see how he calls Kehlani ugly, but thinks Chyna is pretty


----------



## Sansa (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Vault (Mar 29, 2016)

I can't believe she turned away all that guaranteed money


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 29, 2016)

Vault said:


> I can't believe she turned away all that guaranteed money



There's a certain irony that comes from pornstar "Mia Khalifa" tweeting " why would you trust someone with Hand tattoos? "

And when people started to throwing her profession against her, this was her response:


----------



## God (Mar 29, 2016)

Jay. said:


> Or it's other reasons dumbfucks like you don't know or can relate about and the whole fuss just got her mind fucked on top and brought her to that miserable state
> 
> that bitch is just 20 and lived a life that would make you think she is 40
> 
> ...



GTFO captain save-a-hoe


----------



## The World (Mar 29, 2016)

nooooo what happened to mah girl Kehlani?


----------



## The World (Mar 29, 2016)

smh so what if she a hoe 

let her suck as much dick as she please


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 29, 2016)

Marcelle.B said:


> Been listening to Tinashe for a bit
> 
> [YOUTUBE]zpdY6HtYVy0[/YOUTUBE]



This bird is so fine I actually occasionally listen to her music.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 29, 2016)

I'm definitely hitting her up if I ever make it big. Call me a simp all you like, but I'd definitely drop a couple hundred thousand just to get Tanashe's attention.


----------



## God (Mar 29, 2016)

I honestly can't fuck with pnd. His shit just puts me to sleep.

Tory lanez completely outclasses him imo.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 29, 2016)

Joey Badass killing "struggle rapper" Troy Ave

[YOUTUBE]04jEn4r8C5g[/YOUTUBE]



Full Freestyle
[YOUTUBE]USdUm8lVgB4[/YOUTUBE]

I really like this dude and hope he becomes something worth talking about a decade from now. One of the few shining beacons the east coast has imo.


----------



## God (Mar 29, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Joey Badass killing "struggle rapper" Troy Ave
> 
> [YOUTUBE]04jEn4r8C5g[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



*OH MY FUCKING GODDD.*

ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME RIGHT NOW 

Didn't even watch the second video yet. Joey fucking spits flames 



As for being a shining beacon.. Yes. Pro era (his group) drops dope music. _When_ they drop music. If he was more active and actually promoted his brand, they would be so live right now. I originally thought asap mob were gonna bring it home for the east, but lol rocky dropped the ball. Didn't even listen to his last shit.

Flatbush zombies produce terrific music by the way. Was it you who asked about them some pages back? BetterOffDEAD was excellent.

There's the underachievers, whose best project is either indigoism or lords of Flatbush. They've got a devoted following and decent buzz.

French Montana used to be really good (Harry fraud's production carried him, his lyrics are trash) but now he sounds like another atl rapper smh.

And lastly I'm keeping an eye on Dave east. He's gaining a buzz pretty quickly, although his subject matter is basic.. But he spits pretty raw, and unlike Montana, sounds like ny.

[YOUTUBE]z48BX8yYg4E[/YOUTUBE]

Oh and Troy ave is a fucking herb, Joey gave him 30 seconds more than he deserves


----------



## ItEndsHere (Mar 29, 2016)

Cubey said:


> I honestly can't fuck with pnd. His shit just puts me to sleep.




Yeah, he's dull for the most part.




> Tory lanez completely outclasses him imo.




In what? Certainly not talent.



Me thinks that chick is doing the same shit Iggy did, saying they felt like killing themselves to stifle the heat they're getting.

Also Drake's leaked tracks are VERY underwhelming. I'm glad that Popcaan is getting shine though, being an OVO groupie has finally paid off.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 30, 2016)

The second one is a cover, don't know how I feel about popcaan being on a track with Drake though.

I like Popcaan alone and when Drake has features I like it more when he's the feature because he usually kills it when he's the featured artist.


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 30, 2016)

I'm not feeling those Drake tracks at all. Well the 2nd one. The first one was alright.


----------



## The World (Mar 30, 2016)

Choa said:


> Yeah, being 20 and super rich and living life without having to worry about bills or going to school or going to work sure is fucking hard.
> 
> It must be tough doing something you love and getting paid for it and living a life normal people dream about
> 
> Fuck outta here with this tumblr tier defence



her life was fucked up before she got famous u know?

which is only about a year ago


----------



## The World (Mar 30, 2016)

tory lanz > PND by far breh

fuck ochea


----------



## God (Mar 30, 2016)

Oh but you know who was probably willing to listen to her sob stories? The guy she cheated on


----------



## Sansa (Mar 30, 2016)

In other news, India appears to be jumping on Kyrie 

Upgrade for sure.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 30, 2016)

Controlla is fire

Give it like 2 plays and you'll love it


----------



## Vault (Mar 30, 2016)

Man this sounds like you were jealous as fuck of him and you snitched  

That's foul, because he didn't pronounce her name properly you felt compelled to rat him out. What kind of logic is that, you're a rat no matter how you try spin this b


----------



## ItEndsHere (Mar 30, 2016)

Choa said:


> Controlla is fire
> 
> Give it like 2 plays and you'll love it



- Posted from The Nile.


The thing about telling girls that their dude is cheating is that they usually don't leave. The moral thing to do is to tell though, despite the likely outcome.


Have still yet to listen to Kendrick's Untitled Unmastered.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 30, 2016)

Vault said:


> Man this sounds like you were jealous as fuck of him and you snitched
> 
> That's foul, because he didn't pronounce her name properly you felt compelled to rat him out. What kind of logic is that, you're a rat no matter how you try spin this b



Choa was tryna smash 

But yeah, that's fucked up, that situation had nothing to do with you.


----------



## ItEndsHere (Mar 30, 2016)

Y y'all shaming the guy?​
If you're not committed let the bish know, so there won't be anything wild. If the dummy doing it was smart he'd have found a girl that would be down with that. Morals don't switch on & off.


----------



## Vault (Mar 30, 2016)

Gesy do you know what's worse? He says the chick was head over heels right? Chances are homie is still gonna manage to win her back most likely. What's his first order of business? Isolate her away from him. And he obvious won't trust him. 

So what's would you have achieved? Just losing the guys trust and losing this lady friend of yours in process because you were trifling


----------



## Tash (Mar 30, 2016)

Who in here is up on Kaytranada/Kaytrdamus?

He's making some of the best music to come out of Canada atm.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 30, 2016)

Vault said:


> Man this sounds like you were jealous as fuck of him and you snitched
> 
> That's foul, because he didn't pronounce her name properly you felt compelled to rat him out. What kind of logic is that, you're a rat no matter how you try spin this b



It's deeper than that, he'd cheat on her every chance he got, make her feel like shit for no reason, block her for no reason, never claim her unless she's right there, and then revel in the fact that she's head over heels for him despite his fuckery.

I'm not trying to say I'm a good Samaritan or anything for it and I won't deny that I broke guy code, but I just didn't like the way he was moving, it was real grimy and pitiful to see her pour her heart out for this guy when he doesn't care about her at all.

So I sort of understand why Russell did what he did, if that's how Swaggy P was presenting himself. 

Honestly I didn't do it for me, I did it for her (as simp as that sounds), cause if my girlfriend was doing the same to me I'd want someone around her to enlighten me too.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 30, 2016)

Reports coming in that Kehlani has gone from stable to critical condition. **


----------



## ItEndsHere (Mar 30, 2016)

Oh yeah onto what'stheirface, he's a puss for taping that shit instead of going directly to her, lamest thing I've seen. He definitely didn't care about her cause he would've told her face to face.

Nick is trash on and off the field.

Iggy is a dummy as this isn't her first cheating rodeo with this reject. Zero sympathy for either of them. Nick a hoe, Kehlani a hoe, PND a hoe, bunch a hoes.

Oh Drake a hoe too & a lame, always bitchin' about hoes too.


----------



## Sansa (Mar 30, 2016)

> A day after R&B singer Kehlani wrote of her suicide attempt on Instagram, fellow musician Chris Brown labeled it a ploy to garner sympathetic comments.
> 
> "There is no attempting suicide," he admonished. "Stop flexing for the (Insta)gram."



CB agrees that it's a play to get the internet back on her side


----------



## ItEndsHere (Mar 30, 2016)

Mider T said:


> Reports coming in that Kehlani has gone from stable to critical condition. **



:


----------



## ItEndsHere (Mar 30, 2016)

Choa said:


> CB agrees that it's a play to get the internet back on her side



This means something.


----------



## God (Mar 31, 2016)

ItEndsHere said:


> Oh yeah onto what'stheirface, he's a puss for taping that shit instead of going directly to her, lamest thing I've seen. He definitely didn't care about her cause he would've told her face to face.
> 
> Nick is trash on and off the field.
> 
> ...



Savage 

Fuck drake, fuck pnd, fuck kehlani
*#SQUAD*


----------



## Chocochip (Mar 31, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]TkaXt6QiQV4[/YOUTUBE]

Classsic


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 31, 2016)

I just saw Beyonce's cousin... and it's making me reconsider belief in God. 


*Spoiler*: __ 







Lord have mercy.


----------



## ItEndsHere (Mar 31, 2016)

erictheking said:


> I just saw Beyonce's cousin... and it's making me reconsider belief in God.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




If god existed, this would be the norm.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 31, 2016)

Anybody else been real into bangers lately

Outta Nowhere by Lil uzi vert been blowing up my set


----------



## Mikaveli (Mar 31, 2016)

Saint Pablo, thank you Ye


----------



## The World (Mar 31, 2016)

> “People try to say I’m going crazy on Twitter/ My friends’ best advice was to stay low … The media said he’s way out of control/ I just feel like I’m the only one not pretending I’m not out of control.”



don't worry ye u still crazy but at least you back in form


----------



## LayZ (Mar 31, 2016)

Lead Poison


----------



## Chocochip (Apr 1, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]F2LbwYNctqQ[/YOUTUBE]

Still the best interview or whatever ever.


----------



## The World (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## teddy (Apr 1, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> This post made my day



I read it in riley freeman's voice :


----------



## God (Apr 1, 2016)

Agree with gesy

I mean just compare

[YOUTUBE]GakW-mII8h8[/YOUTUBE]

To anything he's put out recently.

I'm also afraid that the frequent rate of releases (rumors say he's dropping two more this year) is only going to sabotage the potential quality of the content he _could_ be putting out.


----------



## Vault (Apr 1, 2016)

His lyrics have been on struggle 

Life of Pablo lyrics  fucking trash. He wasted a lot of hot beats by chatting so much shit


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 1, 2016)

You're fucking disgraces smh


----------



## Sansa (Apr 1, 2016)

"Four plus 2 equals 6" billboards pop up around Toronto

6ix God is watching

Views tomorrow


----------



## Jay. (Apr 1, 2016)

so appalled sounds like i'm so raw from breezy and tyga


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 1, 2016)

Choa said:


> "Four plus 2 equals 6" billboards pop up around Toronto
> 
> 6ix God is watching
> 
> Views tomorrow



cite your sources, fam.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 1, 2016)

I saw that on twitter as well, but I'm not sure its legit


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 1, 2016)

Yeah, I don't trust any news that's released on April 1.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 1, 2016)

Nah this was before 4/01

Some more Drake btw


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 1, 2016)

Anyone listen to the Hamburger Helper mixtape?


----------



## God (Apr 1, 2016)

>drake
>featuring pimp c

"Why don't you let the late, great veteran live.”


----------



## Vault (Apr 2, 2016)

That mixtape is hot blak


----------



## Ae (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## The World (Apr 2, 2016)

watch the stove


----------



## The World (Apr 2, 2016)

looks like kyrie cleared up some shit today 

pnd a fuccboi


----------



## Chocochip (Apr 2, 2016)

slime season 3


----------



## Sansa (Apr 2, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Izq_vmn1cI[/YOUTUBE]

Sponge wit da flames


----------



## The World (Apr 2, 2016)

ayo vaulto deez white gurls getting slim thicker every year 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96w_dwg9CRY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vault (Apr 3, 2016)

Warudo coming through with the snow bunnies


----------



## ItEndsHere (Apr 3, 2016)

> Patrón down, back down, they got a plan 'fore that boy wake
> Told God if I get a iced out watch I won't be late (I promise)
> Every time I try to stick it in all the way
> Baby girl be like "ay ay, ay ay"
> ​







The World said:


> this shit slaps doe
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQaseJ2DoAw[/YOUTUBE]




It really does, made me check out Remy's Madness and it's better than a lot of shit I've heard this year.



If going by what I'm hearing from Drake is any indication of what Views is gonna be then he's really overstayed his creative welcome. He has nothing left to offer, basically he's plateaued.


----------



## God (Apr 3, 2016)

We already know what drakes gonna give us and honestly if you're not a female, you should be bored with it by now.


----------



## ItEndsHere (Apr 3, 2016)

Cubey said:


> We already know what drakes gonna give us and honestly if you're not a female, you should be bored with it by now.



Friggin' adopted Stark. 


As long as he produces bangers(not the shit he's put out thus far) I'll be content in not raging.

Wondering if I should even bother listening to Logic's latest effort, he no longer interests me.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 3, 2016)

Drake albums are always slow tho.


----------



## Jay. (Apr 3, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]USdUm8lVgB4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Apr 3, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsJLLEwUYZM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 3, 2016)

How can he have an ego after his album  only sold 5,000 the first week?
How can he have an ego after Sway exposed him for using his cellphone to freestyle?

He's just sparking up controversy due to his career being on life support


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 3, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]soc5RfodZ_c[/YOUTUBE]


......


----------



## The World (Apr 3, 2016)

dis clown tryna start beef with joey?


----------



## mali (Apr 3, 2016)

troy ave is the rap equivalent of that one average chick from school that had way too much confidence.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 3, 2016)

Iggy Azalea would wash Troy Ave


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 3, 2016)

Vanilla Ice would wash Troy Ave


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 3, 2016)

Could I wash Troy Ave?


----------



## Morglay (Apr 3, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> [YOUTUBE]soc5RfodZ_c[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> ......



 Dafuq is this shit?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 3, 2016)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Could I wash Troy Ave?



Elementary school children would wash Troy Ave


----------



## mali (Apr 3, 2016)

only track i ever felt of his. the rest is all bedroom studio tier.

[YOUTUBE]2BwK8NMeqJ4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Apr 3, 2016)

give him back the phone because the only thing he got in common with it is having no bars 

struggle bars


----------



## The World (Apr 3, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSlmszDioO0[/YOUTUBE]

imma be honest

only watched this cuz of Keke 

cuz dis ish some boo boo ish


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 3, 2016)

Love me some Keke


----------



## Jay. (Apr 3, 2016)

If Katt Williams and Meek Mill had a bastard baby it would be troy ave﻿


----------



## Mider T (Apr 3, 2016)

Cubey      .


----------



## Chocochip (Apr 4, 2016)

young thug-digits


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 4, 2016)

Cubey said:


> We already know what drakes gonna give us and honestly if you're not a female, you should be bored with it by now.



Yeah, but I wonder if he'll address the ghost writing allegations on his album.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 4, 2016)

Chocochip said:


> young thug-digits



With Them my shit too


----------



## Sansa (Apr 4, 2016)

Swae Lee got finessed by an IG thot


----------



## ItEndsHere (Apr 4, 2016)

Just watching Pedo Thug gives me some of his STDs, he's such trash.

PoorHomieQ has no integrity, if he did, the trash he releases would've been thrown out.

Underground rappers really are the bunkers of the current gen but even then, there's a lot of trash there too.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 4, 2016)

Schoolboy Q drops his best on Let it Bang

Shits sickening


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 4, 2016)

Mali said:


> only track i ever felt of his. the rest is all bedroom studio tier.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]2BwK8NMeqJ4[/YOUTUBE]



Good girl gone bad has a sexy beat


----------



## Sansa (Apr 4, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G52pz2q-GGM[/YOUTUBE]

Sigh

When the fuck is this guy gonna learn he's never going to hurt Drake, no matter how many tracks he puts out.

Both of em (him and nicki) are just pathetic at this point.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 4, 2016)

All I see is jealousy


----------



## Sansa (Apr 4, 2016)

Don't get why people are clowning CB  

It looks good on him, maybe they're just mad because he looks more race ambiguous and most blacks have a perpetual chip on their shoulder against non blacks (and even blacks to be honest)


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 5, 2016)

oh shut the fuck up


----------



## ItEndsHere (Apr 5, 2016)

Knick Knack & Weak Meals are much better rappers than Drake. It's clear to see why Drake is held higher & it's not because of him being a better MC.



Choa said:


> It looks good on him, maybe they're just mad because he looks more race ambiguous and most blacks have a perpetual chip on their shoulder against non blacks (and even blacks to be honest)


----------



## Vault (Apr 5, 2016)

I can't believe what I just read


----------



## mali (Apr 5, 2016)

>im the reason ya mama od'ed


----------



## Legend (Apr 5, 2016)

I just had a random thought, Kanye, Lupe and Pharrell could have done some great shit with CRS.


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 5, 2016)

Pop Style I was like who the fuck is The Throne then Jay-Z came on


----------



## Mider T (Apr 5, 2016)

Links        ?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 5, 2016)

I haven't been paying attention to new Drake stuff, but someone told me he said something along the lines of  "I got so many chains they call me chaining tatum".


----------



## Vault (Apr 5, 2016)

Don't remind me of CRS I was so excited


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 5, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> I haven't been paying attention to new Drake stuff, but someone told me he said something along the lines of  "I got so many chains they call me chaining tatum".


OVO sweatshop writers got lazy


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 5, 2016)

His ghostwriters need ghosteditors


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 5, 2016)

Mali said:


> >im the reason ya mama od'ed



Im the reason that your homies aint deep



Your welcome.

Let it bang is the hottest Q track ever and the hottest verse of 2016 so far. Didnt know this shit had a video though


----------



## Sansa (Apr 5, 2016)

Mikaveli said:


> oh shut the fuck up



See what I mean


----------



## The World (Apr 5, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> His ghostwriters need ghosteditors



ayyyyyyyy


----------



## Vault (Apr 5, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> His ghostwriters need ghosteditors



Savagery


----------



## The World (Apr 5, 2016)

that sound like some booshit nicki would say

she must have wrote that for him


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 5, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]bDXZTelnJvY[/YOUTUBE]



FIRE ON THE STOVE

GOING HAM BREHS


----------



## God (Apr 5, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]YAFVu_A4OwQ[/YOUTUBE]

Still goes hard


----------



## Vault (Apr 5, 2016)

Carry on like a carry on, on my side bitch I let tag along


----------



## God (Apr 5, 2016)

Idk what it is but push has this sinister vibe about him that I seriously fuck with


----------



## Sansa (Apr 5, 2016)

Speedy Jag. said:


> [YOUTUBE]bDXZTelnJvY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The first track is fucking lit


----------



## Vault (Apr 5, 2016)

Shit dropped as a April fools


----------



## Sansa (Apr 5, 2016)

> At this point in his career, Drake could record himself on the toilet having a diarrhea episode from bad Taco Bell and the masses would cling to it like a masterpiece.



Ain't that the truth


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 5, 2016)

For now, eventually mediocrity will catch up to him. It catches up with almost everyone in this genre.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 5, 2016)

What was that Gesy?

You wanna go to the OvO sweatshops for talking shit about master 6ix?

Say no more fam


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 5, 2016)

Gesy gonna get sent to the OVO concentration camp


----------



## Sansa (Apr 5, 2016)

Tbh, One Dance is great.

He needs to make more songs in Hotline Bling-esque fashion. 

Hotline Bling, One Dance, and Sweeter man are


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 5, 2016)

Choa said:


> What was that Gesy?
> 
> You wanna go to the OvO sweatshops for talking shit about master 6ix?
> 
> Say no more fam





Suzuku said:


> Gesy gonna get sent to the OVO concentration camp


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 5, 2016)

SHE SAY I'M A SWEETER MAN
BUT SHE SAY THAT SHE DON'T NEED A MAN
WHY DON'T WE MAKE AN AGREEMENT THEN
WE CAN JUST FUCK WHILE WE BEING FRIENDS
GIRL I KNOW YOU WANT IT (I DO)

RIDE THE PIPE LIKE A BIKE


----------



## Sansa (Apr 6, 2016)

SHE'S A SPICE, RIDE PIPE LIKE BIKE, LIKE YOKOHOMA


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 6, 2016)

Meek dropping music when ever Drake does.

"THOR" SCREENWRITER TO PEN KEVIN SMITH'S EPISODE OF "THE FLASH".

Meek's dedicating his life to ending Drake's career.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 6, 2016)

>ending his career

How?


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 6, 2016)

More like Meek is suiciding his own career. He look like a hoe that can only generate buzz through Drake.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 6, 2016)

Choa said:


> >ending his career
> 
> How?



I don't know, but it's fun to see him try.


----------



## God (Apr 6, 2016)

Idk I liked it


----------



## Mider T (Apr 6, 2016)

lol @ this bias.  Meek finally got his fire back.


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 6, 2016)

I don't care if it's good or not. Dude needs to get over it and move on. It's just silly at this point.


----------



## Vault (Apr 6, 2016)

That panda track slaps doe  

Did you read about how it's gone higher on the billboard than any other future single. Not including Jumpman because that is half and half with drake


----------



## God (Apr 6, 2016)

I didn't know that but I'm not surprised in the least. It sounds like a future track, but it slaps way harder than anything he's ever put out.

I can feel my iq dropping exponentially while listening to these idiots, but I can't stop listening


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 6, 2016)

Vault said:


> That panda track slaps doe
> 
> Did you read about how it's gone higher on the billboard than any other future single. Not including Jumpman because that is half and half with drake


That's because of the Kanye stimulus.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 6, 2016)

Vault said:


> That panda track slaps doe
> 
> Did you read about how it's gone higher on the billboard than any other future single. Not including Jumpman because that is half and half with drake



lmao that's hilarious


----------



## God (Apr 6, 2016)

The World said:


> yea i posted that earlier cuz *i couldn't help but bump that on repeat as soon as I heard it*
> 
> shit was so lit it got me gassed up



That's what I'm doing right now


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 6, 2016)

If a Future song was used on a Kanye album as a hook it would be BB top 5.


----------



## God (Apr 6, 2016)

I don't know. Future had a solid fanbase before he even did a track with drake, who is just as prominent, if not more so, than Kanye. Jumpman hit no. 1 I believe.

But this desiigner guy was literally who before kanye.

To top EVERY future single excluding Jumpman says a lot about the appeal of that song.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 6, 2016)

Cubey said:


> *I didn't know that but I'm not surprised in the least. It sounds like a future track, but it slaps way harder than anything he's ever put out.
> *
> I can feel my iq dropping exponentially while listening to these idiots, but I can't stop listening



[YOUTUBE]kf0Xes7pbkw[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]_Z3y1B-n4x4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]wKl6umkwKfU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]I8IhkhLvvho[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God (Apr 6, 2016)

Only march madness really goes in and it's still not as hard as panda


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 6, 2016)

oh you're trippin


----------



## KENSHlN (Apr 6, 2016)

Who here like The life of Pablo? 
I'm on that Ultra light beam. xD


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 6, 2016)

Cubey said:


> Only march madness really goes in and it's still not as hard as panda



Ive almost fucked some people up cuz I was bumpin shit and feelin it too hard


----------



## Sansa (Apr 6, 2016)

Cubey tripping.

Lots of Fewtch tracks go harder than Panda, Lay up for example.

Panda really only got big because he SOUNDS like Future and he was on Kanye's album and on the most popular song on the album; most people thought it was Future at first especially because Kanye said he helped write Father Stretch My Hands.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Apr 6, 2016)

666 Mafia still colder than anything posted so far though.

[YOUTUBE]6UpJGOUAgHM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]LW5-mWd9XWE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 6, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]WPJYpYgLZcY[/YOUTUBE]

Has Hip-Hop been dumbed down from the previous eras?


----------



## mali (Apr 6, 2016)

panda goes hard but it definitely ain't better than all of futures shit aside from jumpan. 

not gonna lie doe i be coming back alive when im slumped as soon as i hear "i got broads in atlanta"


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 6, 2016)

"i got broads in atlanta"

Is  something I randomly say out of the blue nowadays.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Apr 6, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> [YOUTUBE]WPJYpYgLZcY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Has Hip-Hop been dumbed down from the previous eras?



Charlamagne is lying when he says you can get any kind of hip-hop you want right now. It might be a little more balanced right now than it was, say 5 years ago, but it's a narrow field compared to the Rawkus era and before. Where's all the conscious rap today? Kendrick Lamar can't be the answer to every question that's asked of this generation.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 6, 2016)

There are many conscious rappers that are being overlooked today. Kendrick is just the most famous for it right now.

Conscience rap was never a popular subgenre in the modern era anyway.


----------



## Vault (Apr 6, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]GGO9PtyoG7w[/YOUTUBE]

Holy shit Black thought 

 Wow


----------



## mali (Apr 6, 2016)

slept orrrn.

[YOUTUBE]ylaakUAMViM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vault (Apr 6, 2016)

> “Out of space the place that I’m parking in
> My marketing when you the see the sky darkening
> Rhyme artisan from the crew that’s bipartisan
> Hi hater the 5th grader you’re not smarter than
> Alpha and Omega you Betas I march harder than



That's just how he starts that 

Toughest verse I have heard in years. Damn


----------



## LayZ (Apr 6, 2016)

Vault said:


> Holy shit Black thought
> 
> Wow





Vault said:


> That's just how he starts that
> 
> Toughest verse I have heard in years. Damn


_"Tariq you need to chill."_ 

Did you hear Black Thought on "Rap on Steroids"? 

[youtube]rE76vHgYO7c[/youtube]


> When that Black and Nickel Nine spark it's a problem
> All stemming from them steroids probably
> Got them coming back to feel it like it's heroin callin'
> American horror, this that Smith and Wesson revolver
> And if, life's a bitch we gon' Rohypnol her


reetwhy


----------



## Vault (Apr 6, 2016)

He wasn't kidding, his pen smoking like a rude boy from Jamaica  

This shit is so quotable man


----------



## mali (Apr 6, 2016)

Link removed

>letters and numbers on the coupe like its roman


----------



## mali (Apr 6, 2016)

i blame diddys backup dancin ass.


----------



## God (Apr 6, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]udk6NW_XEb8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Apr 6, 2016)

you know migos might be the worst of these new gen of rappers

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ni55NGtTCNo&nohtml5=False[/YOUTUBE]

but this shit goes in 

too bad only offset can rap, takeoff is okay doe


----------



## Sansa (Apr 6, 2016)

Quavo is best migo


----------



## God (Apr 7, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]0LZ6yNotfZU[/YOUTUBE]

This shit is forever gold 

Hella suspect for that.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Apr 7, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]7iJDXIOk0bg[/YOUTUBE]

Q season whip music coming in time for the summer, hopefully he delivers this time with the next record. Some Ghostface references in this one, would be dope if the next record was a concept album with the Groovy Tony thing.


----------



## ItEndsHere (Apr 7, 2016)

All the rap "artists" that started from 2005+ can die and the genre would excel again.




The World said:


> you know migos might be the worst of these new gen of rappers
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ni55NGtTCNo&nohtml5=False[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> but this shit goes in




2tru.

Listened to Pop Shit & Dance and I now seriously think that Drake should be sniped.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 7, 2016)

BS. Mainstream rap was never "intelligent". Ever. Stop the romanticization


----------



## Mider T (Apr 7, 2016)

Yeah why do people not post half of the shit in here in the Unintelligent thread?


----------



## ItEndsHere (Apr 7, 2016)

Mikaveli said:


> BS. Mainstream rap was never "intelligent". Ever. Stop the romanticization





Mider T said:


> Yeah why do people not post half of the shit in here in the Unintelligent thread?






What? Police, girls, money, drugs & sex can't be intelligent?


----------



## Mider T (Apr 7, 2016)

Depends on how you phrase it


----------



## ItEndsHere (Apr 7, 2016)

@KENSHIN

GTFOH Vino!


----------



## KENSHlN (Apr 7, 2016)

Mider T said:


> Yeah why do people not post half of the shit in here in the Unintelligent thread?



Cuz they think it's the dopest shit ever. xD

I love rap with substance, and if it has a great beat to it, that's what makes it classic in my eyes. I like more of the technical side of things. Flow, delivery, punchlines, multis, rhyme schemes, etc. 

Best technical rapper that's really mainstream is Nicki Minaj in my opinion. xD
Monster~


----------



## ItEndsHere (Apr 7, 2016)

Current Nicki only blows me away in her branches.

I don't think that she's creatively peaked yet though, unlike her counterpart Drake.


When is Fetty gonna be over?


----------



## The World (Apr 7, 2016)

we don't post in that thread cause that thread is dead

but you already know this banana dick


----------



## Mider T (Apr 7, 2016)

Why do threads die?  Because people don't post in them.


----------



## The World (Apr 7, 2016)

then this thread would be on it's dying breath


----------



## KENSHlN (Apr 7, 2016)

What do y'all think of G Eazy?


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 7, 2016)

Fuck G Eazy

Y'all listened to Sept. 5th by dvsn? Not rap but gotdamn. Too Deep got me about to impregnate someone


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 7, 2016)

G Eazy is trash fam

Mac Miller is the hardest white rapper outchea. 



Vault said:


> [YOUTUBE]GGO9PtyoG7w[/YOUTUBE]





Lucifer Morningstar said:


> [YOUTUBE]7iJDXIOk0bg[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Q season whip music coming in time for the summer, hopefully he delivers this time with the next record. Some Ghostface references in this one, would be dope if the next record was a concept album with the Groovy Tony thing.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 7, 2016)

ItEndsHere said:


> Current Nicki only blows me away in her branches.
> 
> I don't think that she's creatively peaked yet though, unlike her counterpart Drake.
> 
> ...


Nicki only blows me away when her ass is turned to the camera tbh


----------



## ItEndsHere (Apr 7, 2016)

Choa said:


> Nicki only blows me away when her ass is turned to the camera tbh



Her ass is average when you're on a certain level.


Um on the topic of G-Easy I like Get Lost.


----------



## mali (Apr 7, 2016)

Mikaveli said:


> BS. Mainstream rap was never "intelligent". Ever. Stop the romanticization


----------



## Chocochip (Apr 7, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]8NHerdv71w4[/YOUTUBE]

The hook is too good.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 7, 2016)

Yeah I love that song. Its so catchy


----------



## Sansa (Apr 7, 2016)

> “[Meek] and I are just two souls right now passing through the universe, and I don’t know what’s going to happen. I just have learned over the years to just let things be and come and go as they are going to come and go.”



Not even when she tell him that they better as friends


----------



## The World (Apr 8, 2016)

yo this shit silly af but it bumps 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wq5tEXwUs6c&nohtml5=False[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 8, 2016)

Desiigner is about to drop some Purple Rain of his own


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 8, 2016)

Mikaveli said:


> BS. Mainstream rap was never "intelligent". Ever. Stop the romanticization



What have you unleashed brehs?


----------



## ItEndsHere (Apr 9, 2016)

Choa said:


> Not even when she tell him that they better as friends






She doesn't seem to know what she wants, should probably dump meals.


----------



## Jay. (Apr 10, 2016)

Bryson and The Weeknd were tight as fuck in berlin

still high from the show

s'all i wanted to say


----------



## Sansa (Apr 10, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Desiigner is about to drop some Purple Rain of his own



I'd be very sad if he doesn't try to make his own wave and instead makes money off of sounding like Fewtch.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 10, 2016)

6 6 6 6 6


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 11, 2016)

Choa said:


> I'd be very sad if he doesn't try to make his own wave and instead makes money off of sounding like Fewtch.



You're saying this like he didn't debut with Panda, what are you expecting? lol


----------



## God (Apr 12, 2016)

So Royce dropped an album.

Only listened to the first track but it was a dope story.


----------



## LayZ (Apr 12, 2016)

Cubey said:


> So Royce dropped an album.
> 
> Only listened to the first track but it was a dope story.


I liked the album after the first listen, however I prefer Royce's collaborative projects.

I still bump PRhyme Deluxe consistently.


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Apr 12, 2016)

Mikaveli said:


> BS. Mainstream rap was never "intelligent". Ever. Stop the romanticization



Preach! Middle class white kids just don't understand the culture ingrained in Hip Hop and want it to be some multi syllable poetry shit. Hip Hop literally started as party music and moved onto more street influenced stuff, all these new age nerd rappers only popped up in the last 10 or so years.

Anyway, anyone else feel like Views from the 6 is gonna be Drake's fall off album? I feel like he's peaked and that catchphrase rap is getting old. Need some new energy on this record.


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Apr 12, 2016)

erictheking said:


> [YOUTUBE]LW5-mWd9XWE[/YOUTUBE]



Yo I tried listen to this podcast once cos Charlamagne use to be funny but damn is he stupid as fuck and that corny white boy he does the show with who has to be the least funniest comedian ever. 

Seriously try listen to Charlamagne trying to sound clever is the funniest shit ever, he says basic shit and acts like it's super profound.


----------



## Ruse (Apr 12, 2016)

BigPoppaPump said:


> Preach! Middle class white kids just don't understand the culture ingrained in Hip Hop and want it to be some multi syllable poetry shit. Hip Hop literally started as party music and moved onto more street influenced stuff, all these new age nerd rappers only popped up in the last 10 or so years.
> 
> Anyway, anyone else feel like Views from the 6 is gonna be Drake's fall off album? I feel like he's peaked and that catchphrase rap is getting old. Need some new energy on this record.



I like one dance but pop style is garbage. 
Yh my expectations for views are pretty low. Drake been on the decline since Take Care imo.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 12, 2016)

Views from the 6 will be an insta classic.


----------



## God (Apr 12, 2016)

That snippet that came out months ago sounded on point and promising. But these last few tracks


----------



## God (Apr 12, 2016)

Oh and mainstream rap has always had its conscious voices, Tupac is a great example.


----------



## Sansa (Apr 12, 2016)

The only ? on the leaked tracks I have are on faithful and the cover of the 70s song.

The rest are pretty good to okay.

One Dance and Controlla are great.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 12, 2016)

If Views doesn't > Take Care...


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 12, 2016)

Choa said:


> One Dance and Controlla are great.



Hell no


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 13, 2016)

Choa said:


> The only ? on the leaked tracks I have are on faithful and the cover of the 70s song.
> 
> The rest are pretty good to okay.
> 
> One Dance and Controlla are great.



those tracks were both pure garbage


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Apr 13, 2016)

What! New CNN BANGER!

[YOUTUBE]PLsa_cKhDVw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God (Apr 13, 2016)

erictheking said:


> What! New CNN BANGER!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]PLsa_cKhDVw[/YOUTUBE]



Damn


----------



## God (Apr 13, 2016)

Okay

[YOUTUBE]64zhizdV70w[/YOUTUBE]

Some of this is lit, some is just hilarious


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 14, 2016)

It was a trash track, do you even reggae?  

One Dance was just bad


----------



## Sansa (Apr 14, 2016)

No cure for septic taste


----------



## Mider T (Apr 15, 2016)

Link removed

So fickle


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 15, 2016)

because he's jewish


----------



## Sansa (Apr 15, 2016)

What does Religion have to do with the way someone speaks?


----------



## Sansa (Apr 15, 2016)

One Dance just became Drake's first number 1 song as a lead artist.

Pretty trash song amirite


----------



## Morglay (Apr 15, 2016)

Choa said:


> What does Religion have to do with the way someone speaks?



Belief systems are cultural. Where you grew up affects the way you speak, it also to an extent affects your belief system/religion.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 15, 2016)

Choa said:


> What does Religion have to do with the way someone speaks?



Jewish is also an ethnicity. Point being he isn't Jamaican


----------



## Sansa (Apr 15, 2016)

Drake grew up in Toronto, which is heavily Caribbean influenced, it's not surprising that he'll pick up on some Caribbean slang seeing as they're literally a part of every day life in Toronto. Him being a Jew has nothing to do with him using slang that are for all intents and purposes natural to him.

You don't need to be Jamaican to use Jamaican slang either.

Drake isn't and won't be the last non Jamaican person to use Jamaican slang, Jamaican slang is rampant in certain parts of London as well but no one is going to call a British person using slang that they'll hear daily in their own speech a culture vulture nor will they even have a problem with it now will they?


----------



## Mider T (Apr 15, 2016)

Tbh much of young money had Caribbean influence.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 15, 2016)

Choa's stanning hard as a mofo right now. 

"DON'T YOU DARE CALL MY BOO A CULTURE VULTURE!"


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 15, 2016)

So we antisemitic now eh


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 15, 2016)

bro i'm not here to argue with you

drake is a culture vulture tho

it goes beyond w/e jamaican shit you're talkin about


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 15, 2016)

and jamaicans live in england you twat lol


----------



## God (Apr 15, 2016)

Yeah drake is a pretty obvious culture vulture. He jocks other people's waves so he can claim he put everyone on.

The weeknd
Migos
Pnd (who is still trash btw)
Ilovemakonnen
Popcaan
Kodak black
Mo-g (from who he stole that "ginobili dance" he was doing in the energy vid)
Even wattba was just him riding futures wave to get street cred/hood appeal

But in other news


*Spoiler*: __ 



i got broads in atlanta


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 15, 2016)

he stole cha cha from dram, i still cant believe that lol


----------



## God (Apr 15, 2016)

One of the many reasons I don't fuck with drake


----------



## Sansa (Apr 16, 2016)

Mikaveli said:


> and jamaicans live in england you twat lol



Jamaicans don't live in Toronto now?


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 16, 2016)

most likely the Jamaicans in england are the ones speaking patois too


----------



## teddy (Apr 16, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Speaking of the manufactured artist known as Drake
> 
> [YOUTUBE]PErlI-lbnbU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Watching Quentin so carefully choose his words whenever Drake's name come up is hilarious.



Look at that dude's eyes whenever drake's name came up. carefully measuring _every_ word like a wrong one is a 10% decrease from that ovo check


----------



## The World (Apr 16, 2016)

i watched that the other day

Drake's camp put the fear of God in that ningga

funny too cuz Drake know he wouldn't fuck wit no real goons


----------



## Bishamon (Apr 16, 2016)

man who the fuck made this nigguh ninja filter I swear to god



~Gesy~ said:


> Speaking of the manufactured artist known as Drake
> 
> [YOUTUBE]PErlI-lbnbU[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Watching Quentin so carefully choose his words whenever Drake's name come up is hilarious.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 16, 2016)

The World said:


> i watched that the other day
> 
> Drake's camp put the fear of God in that ningga
> 
> funny too cuz Drake know he wouldn't fuck wit no real goons



There's also the fact that exposing Drake isn't worth looking like a snitch who bit the hand that fed you.

Nothing else he can do really.


----------



## Vault (Apr 16, 2016)

Yeah why would he fuck up his bread


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 16, 2016)

It's just funny how terrible he is at lying that his stuttering and other mannerisms said it for him.

"OVO concentration camps" confirmed btw


----------



## Sansa (Apr 16, 2016)

This ninja Kanye tried beating Tyler in a race at coachella 

Edit:
Which ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) fucking mod filtered n.igga


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 16, 2016)

ninja ninja ninja

nig
nigah


----------



## Vault (Apr 16, 2016)

^ (use bro) 

edit 

It works

If it gets down to it imma drop the hard N  Fuck these mods. These fucks have forced my hand


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 16, 2016)

I bet it was a white mod to!


----------



## Vault (Apr 16, 2016)

Thats what pisses me off, he has no reason to be offended its not like its ever used in a malicious manner unless its a hard N. Man im hella triggered atm


----------



## Sansa (Apr 16, 2016)

Holy shit they filtered that too

Who the fuck did this


----------



## God (Apr 16, 2016)

Wow

Just wow


----------



## Bishamon (Apr 17, 2016)

They filtered nigguh but not ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) or cunt or ^ (use bro) 

Man my name so cheesy now


----------



## Sansa (Apr 17, 2016)

They literally filtered ^ (use bro) but not ^ (use bro)

Holy shit


----------



## teddy (Apr 17, 2016)

And here i was hoping it was just my spellcheck going mental


----------



## God (Apr 17, 2016)

You know, the more I listen to bbtm, the madder I get. It isn't even r&b, it's just straight-up pop smh.

Kiss Land was his best work.


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 17, 2016)

HoB is and always will be his best. Kiss Land was so mediocre


----------



## God (Apr 17, 2016)

Kiss land was an excellent album. You're tripping.


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 17, 2016)

Kiss Land sucked


----------



## creative (Apr 17, 2016)

Kiss land is literally Thursday stretched out as a kids bop pop music soundtrack


----------



## God (Apr 17, 2016)

Smfh


----------



## Bohemian Knight (Apr 17, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]EtEKzt_e6c8[/YOUTUBE]

I don't hear enough about this guy, and I've heard not a peep about this album.

My favorite OFWG member right here


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 17, 2016)

I've only liked his No Idols mixtape...and that's about it.


----------



## Bohemian Knight (Apr 18, 2016)

Genesis is easily his best project, although I liked Under the Influence as well


----------



## Sansa (Apr 19, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqMhTRC1kqE[/YOUTUBE]

Fuck man

This made me so sad

I wanted to actually rip the skin off of my own face

Why would anyone do this


----------



## Vault (Apr 19, 2016)

White people ruin everything


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## Vault (Apr 19, 2016)

After she uttered I got broads in Atlanta I was done, closed that window with the quickness   holy shit im embarrassed for her


----------



## teddy (Apr 19, 2016)

That's just disgusting


----------



## The World (Apr 19, 2016)

They felt so cool when they came up with this idea at brunch﻿

:heston


----------



## mali (Apr 19, 2016)

>hunned killings hunned hammers


----------



## God (Apr 19, 2016)

Couldn't make it past the third line


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 20, 2016)

I don't know how. 

Got dammit.

How did this happen? Why am I grooving to One Dance like this now?


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 20, 2016)

GRIPS ON YA WAAAAAAIST, FRONT WAY, BACK WAAAAAAAAY


----------



## Bishamon (Apr 20, 2016)

One Dance is pretty decent, Pop Style is the one that sucked



Choa said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqMhTRC1kqE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Fuck man
> 
> ...



Didn't think this shitty Future knockoff could get any worse but I ain't never done being wrong


----------



## ItEndsHere (Apr 21, 2016)

Tried that Drake & Weezy pt 2. Was trash, return to sender.


----------



## ItEndsHere (Apr 21, 2016)

Missy who who?
That's all I do is rip off Missy.
Missy who?
Missy who? Missy who? Missy who who? Missy who who?​


----------



## creative (Apr 21, 2016)

>Janelle Monet and earl are performing at afropunk this year

See you nerds in August


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 21, 2016)

Afropunk ATL better not get canceled again


----------



## teddy (Apr 21, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]6SFNW5F8K9Y[/YOUTUBE]


R.I.P.


----------



## Reznor (Apr 21, 2016)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

